# Kleinboot von Neustadt



## Hamburgspook (27. September 2006)

Moin,

da die Kutter aufgrund des Feiertages nächste Woche komplett ausgebucht und damit viel zu voll sind, wollen wir einmal das Abenteuer Kleinboot von Neustadt aus starten.

Wir haben uns für Sonntag bei Kalle´s Angelshop ein 5 PS Boot reserviert. Wetter mit 2-3 bft sw sollte auch passen. Da wir das erste Mal von Neustadt aus fahren und keinerlei Ahnung haben wohin, wären wir für jeden Tip dankbar.

Mit der Suchfunktion im Board haben wir schon einige Info´s bekommen. Einmal die Untiefentonne vor Pelzerhaken und die 2 Rillen Richtung See.

Kann uns jemand ungefähr die GPS Daten nennen, da wir uns dort wie gesagt überhaupt nicht auskennen.

Ebenso die GPS Daten für die Höhe Hansa Park in Sierksdorf ?

War jemand die letzten Tage dort unterwegs ? Wenn ja, wie sah es Fischtechnisch aus ? Auf was ausser Dorsch und vielleicht Mefo kann man dort noch gehen ? Wie sieht es mit Platte und Wittlingen aus ?

Über zahlreiche Antworten und Tipps würden wir uns freuen.
Bericht folgt später im Board.

Viele Grüße
Hamburgspook


----------



## CyKingTJ (27. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hallo,

hier Daten die ich selbst mal bekommen habe nachdem ich dort aber mit dem Kleinboot unterwegs war. Es ist verdammt schwer etwas zu finden ohne GPS-Daten.

Das Wrack vorm Hansapark hat die Koordinaten: N54 03.411 E10 48.190

Ansonsten wie gesagt das Gebiet mit dem versenktem Verband:
Wrack - 16.4 m N54 04.003 E10 50.157 Wrack - 15.2 m N54 03.934 E10 50.157
Wrack - 15.2 m N54 03.900 E10 50.260
Wrack - 17.9 m N54 03.870 E10 50.278
Wrack - 15.2 m N54 03.689 E10 49.972
Wrack - 16.2 m N54 03.767 E10 50.634
Wrack - 17.3 m N54 03.759 E10 50.703

Ihr müßte als Dank aber berichten wie es gewesen ist !

TJ


----------



## Hamburgspook (27. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin,

wow, super vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Bericht folgt mit Sicherheit.

Gruß

Hamburgspook


----------



## NOK Angler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

HI , habe uns ( RotzProtz und meine Wenigkeit ) für Mi 4.10. ein Boot von Kalles Angelshop gebucht. Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist.

Wollen das schleppen auf Mefo und Dorsch mal probieren und auch noch ein bisschen pilken.


----------



## CyKingTJ (27. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ach so, an der Untiefentonne kannste übrigens knicken meiner Meinung nach, versucht Euer Glück lieber an den Wracks. Vor dem Hansa-Park gabs Heringe und Pelzer Haken bzw. hinter der Untiefentonne an den Wracks Dorsche.

Wie gesagt, wir hatten die Punkte leider da noch nicht als wir los waren, aber mit sollte es eigentlich gut gehen.


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

war vor 2 Wochen auf der Ecke ... von Grömitz aus bis runter zur Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken ...
Echos aufm Echolot ohne Ende ( Heringe und wohl auch Wittlinge ) ... ging aber rein gar nix 
hab mit 4 Ruten und DR viel geschleppt, sowohl Bereiche an der 10m Linie, als auch im tieferen bis ca. 23m.
Mit der Pilkrute und Gufis ging bis auf einen kleinen 40er Dorsch auch nix ... #c
kann sich aber hoffentlich nun schon gebessert haben !
Bin gespannt auf die Berichte |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin!

Die Daten hast Du ja schon...
Ich suche mir immer die Punkte hier raus:

http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/purplefinder/index.xml

und tacker die dann in mein GPS.


----------



## djoerni (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

kann mal bitte jemand einem doofen erklären wie das mit emissionshaus geht???


----------



## CyKingTJ (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Karte anzeigen lassen und dann einen Bereich mit der Maus markieren dann zeigt er Dir den genau an, kannst dann auch noch weiter vergrößern.


----------



## NOK Angler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Weiß eigentlich einer wie genau die mit Garmin Bluechart v.8 ermittelten GPS Daten sind ? Hab da nämlich schon den halben dinA4 Zettel mit voll |supergri  .


----------



## Codcatcher (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin alle miteinander endlich kann ich auch mal was dazu schreiben.:q 
War gestern mit nem gemieteten kleinboot von neustadt draussen.
Nur so viel: 2 Dorsche beide von aussen gehakt.
Aber Schollen und Flundern bei ca. 10m auf höhe Rettin und zwar richtige Klopper bis 42 cm und natürlich viele Kleine.
Ansonsten beim Pilken fast nur Wittlinge.

Wünsche euch viel Spass und viel Erfolg#h


----------



## CyKingTJ (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Codcatcher

Wie gefangen, mit Buttlöffel und Wattwurm oder wie? Wieviele brauchbare hattet Ihr?

Ich hätte auch nochmal Lust mit nem Boot von Neustadt los zu fahren, wenn es sich denn lohnt.


----------



## djoerni (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@cykingtj
danke funzt!


----------



## Mirco (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hi

ich schließe mich hier mal meit dem Törn meines Vaters & mir von Donnerstag und Freitag an.

Donnerstag:

Das Wasser hatte noch so umme 17/18°C. 
S/W-Wind 2-3.
Sonnig und diesig
Drift bei 1 kn

Wir haben zwischen 20 und 15 m Tiefe gefischt. Ab dem späten Nachmittag bis in die Dämmerung haben wir auf der 16 m Linie Zwischen Neustadt und Pelzerhaken mit leichten Pilkern 16 Dorsche gefangen. 13 Stück zwischen 50 & 60 cm durften mit.
Nebenbei  haben wir Wattis gebadet. Darauf bissen leider nur Wittlinge. Ein großer und fetter Horni hat den Pilker beim Einholen genommen. Den hab ich dann aber an der Oberfläche verloren.

Auf Gufi lief irgendwie nix. Die Dorsche haben auch nur Kleinfisch und keine Krebse ausgespukt. Die Mägen waren insgesamt recht leer.

Freitag:

S/O-Wind 2 ansonsten ähnliche verhältnisse

Den Tag hätten wir lieber zum Baden nutzen sollen ;-)

War ein wunderschöner sonniger Angeltag mit 6 Dämmerungsdorschen und einem Hering.

Mein Fazit:

Ich war zum erstenmal in der Ecke zum Fischen. Hat mir gut gefallen. Muss nicht immer Fehmarn sein. Ende Oktober komme ich wieder. Dann klappt's im Flachen hoffentlich auf Gufi.


PS: 
Die Trümmerteile des gesprengten Wracks MS "CAP ARCONA" haben wir natürlich auch besucht.

Für die "Unwissenden" (wie ich es war):

Das "Wrack" ist völlig versandet. Man kann aber eine hügelige Bodenstrucktur zu erkennen. Über den diversen Trümmerhaufen haben einige andere Boote gefischt. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass dort häufig auch Dorsch steht. Aber Do. & Fr. nicht ;-)


----------



## henningcl (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hi
was kostet son kleinboot  aus neustadt.

haben die verschieden grosse.


danke#h#h#h


----------



## CyKingTJ (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Sind in etwa eine Größe, Preise findste hier.

www.kalles-angelshop.de

www.angelcenter-neustadt.de

Wir hatten eins vom Angelcenter, hat uns gut gefallen wegen Regenplane, damit kann auch mal gegen den Wind fahren und recht trocken bleiben. Kostet 40 + Sprit.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


			
				CyKingTJWir hatten eins vom Angelcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich auch immer mit unterwegs sind einfach Top und generell haben die Boote egal woher gemietet den Vorteil oder die Vorteile das ich nicht so früh aufstehen muß als mit einem Kutter , ich kann selber bestimmen ob Hering, Dorsch oder Platte gefangen werden soll und ich habe viel mehr reale Angelzeit bei gleichem Preis , wenn die Boote jeweils mit 2 Personen besetzt werden :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


----------



## CyKingTJ (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@hornhechteutin

Seh ich auch so, ist schon super sein eigener Herr zu sein. Zu dritt lässt sich auch super drauf angeln, kein Problem. Ich werd demnächst auch nochmal los, ich werd erstmal schauen was die anderen Spezis momentan mit den Kleinbooten vor Neustadt fangen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


CyKingTJ schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin
> 
> Seh ich auch so, ist schon super sein eigener Herr zu sein. Zu dritt lässt sich auch super drauf angeln, kein Problem. Ich werd demnächst auch nochmal los, ich werd erstmal schauen was die anderen Spezis momentan mit den Kleinbooten vor Neustadt fangen.



Will auch mal wieder los aber erst wenn das Wasser kühler wird so Ende Oktober Anfang November also wenn Du Bock hast können wir ja mal 1-2-4 Boote mieten und ne Tour machen auf der Ostsee :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## uwe103 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Will auch mal wieder los aber erst wenn das Wasser kühler wird so Ende Oktober Anfang November also wenn Du Bock hast können wir ja mal 1-2-4 Boote mieten und ne Tour machen auf der Ostsee :q
> 
> ...



Moin Micha,

wenns zeitlich bei mir paßt, würde ich mich da auch gerne einklinken.


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

nach meinen letzten ausfahrten mit recht wenige Fischkontakt werd ich auch noch etwas zeit verstreichen lassen ....
aber denke spätestens ende Oktober wirds dann  verstärkt losgehen ... :m


----------



## caruso (30. September 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Die Boote sind nicht für 40€ zuu haben. Die kosten jetzt 45 Lappen.

Gruß caruso


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

caruso schrieb ie Boote sind nicht für 40€ zuu haben. Die kosten jetzt 45 Lappen.

Gruß caruso


Das ist nicht so. Weiß nicht was das Angelcenter nimmt. Haben aber bei Kalles Angelshop eines für den 4.10. gemieted und am telefon ist mir 40€ + 200€ Kaution gesagt worden.


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin,
bei Fehmarn-boote.de(is halt Fehmarn) kosten sie 60,- für 4Pers.,
aber alleine 20,-. Die Familie Sanner möchte,das es auch für Angler die alleine unterwegs sind,bezahlbar bleibt.

Peter


----------



## CyKingTJ (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@hornhechteutin

Ja, wir könnten mal ne Tour starten zu der Zeit. Wir waren mal ab wie es wird mit dem Wetter und machen dann nen Termin klar, sehen wir mal wieviele Boote wir vollkriegen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


CyKingTJ schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin
> 
> Ja, wir könnten mal ne Tour starten zu der Zeit. Wir waren mal ab wie es wird mit dem Wetter und machen dann nen Termin klar, sehen wir mal wieviele Boote wir vollkriegen.



Super kriegen wir hin und mit Uwe103 ( den hatte ich schon versprochen mit Ihm mal ne Tour zumachen nur keine Zeit gehabt :q ) haben wir schon 3 Leute und es kommen bestimmt noch ein paar dazu :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Freelander (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hi Leute!

Ich bin immer in der Howachter-Bucht mit meinem Kleinboot unterwegs,jetzt will ich mir die Neustädter auch mal irgendwann näher anschauen,schon alleine der Wracks wegen.
Vielleicht kann ich mich ja bei Euch einklinken,wenn Ihr Euch mit ein paar Booten trefft.#h 
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Freelander schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich bin immer in der Howachter-Bucht mit meinem Kleinboot unterwegs,jetzt will ich mir die Neustädter auch mal irgendwann näher anschauen,schon alleine der Wracks wegen.
> Vielleicht kann ich mich ja bei Euch einklinken,wenn Ihr Euch mit ein paar Booten trefft.#h
> ...


Super die Gruppe wird größer :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Boote die zum Verleih haben,Ende Oktober würden wir uns ansonsten auch gerne mit einklinken.
Ich kenne mich aber in dieser Gegend überhaupt nicht aus, wäre schön wenn wer dabei wäre der sich in dem Gebiet auskennt.
Gruß Klaus#h


----------



## caruso (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Sind in etwa eine Größe, Preise findste hier.
> 
> www.kalles-angelshop.de
> 
> ...


 
@NOKAngler

Ich habe mein Geschriebsel auf diesen Post bezogen.
Und da steht nun mal, dass sie eins vom Angelcenter hatten.Weißt????

Gruß caruso


----------



## djwollehh (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hallo,
wenn ihr nix dagegen habt und es zeitlich passt(Schichtarbeit), wäre ich gerne mit dabei.
Werde aber trozdem in KW41 mal schauen ob sichs lohnt  ,
da gehts mit Papa los. Wattis und sonst noch ne Menge Zeugs baden.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## uwe103 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Boote die zum Verleih haben,Ende Oktober würden wir uns ansonsten auch gerne mit einklinken.
> Ich kenne mich aber in dieser Gegend überhaupt nicht aus, wäre schön wenn wer dabei wäre der sich in dem Gebiet auskennt.
> Gruß Klaus#h



Moin Klaus,

die Neustädter Bucht ist praktisch der Teich im Vorgarten von Hornhechteutin. Wenn der sich dort nicht auskennt, wer dann


----------



## CyKingTJ (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

He Uwe, wenn wir nen Termin finden für ne Kleinbootregatta vor Neustadt können wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen, Gifhorn - Neustadt liege ich ja quasi aufm Weg.

Bin ja mal auf die Berichte von diesen Tagen gespannt, sind ja einige unterwegs mit den Kleinbooten.


----------



## grenzi (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moin!

also ich wäre ende oktober/anfang november auch gerne mit dabei! war schon im frühjahr zweimal mit dem kleinboot draussen und hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
in 1,5 wochen gehts aber erstmal ne woche nach langeland  

petri,
mathias


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
ich mach mal ne Liste auf wer alles Bock hat dran teilzunehmen und über einen Termin werden wir uns schon einig . Ich werde mal beim Angeltreff nach fragen wie es im November mit Booten aussieht und dann die möglichen Termine reinstellen . Kosten tun diese Boote 45 € + Sprit und als Kaution langt da der Perso .
Ich würde gerne mit jeweils 2 Leuten pro Boot fahren und soviel ich weiß hat Freelander ein eigenes Boot bei dem vielleicht auch noch einer Platz hat aber schauen wir mal :q .

*Es möchten mit :*
hornhechteutin
CyKingTJ
uwe103
grenzi
Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes 
Freelander
wuggi 
Uschi+Achim
bedeutet 2-3 Boote bisher 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## CyKingTJ (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wie gesagt, drei Leute ginge auch noch pro Boot, wir schauen erstmal wer dann alles dabei ist. November passt super bei mir, die letzte Oktoberwoche bin ich noch in Schweden Hechte verhaften.


----------



## uwe103 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> He Uwe, wenn wir nen Termin finden für ne Kleinbootregatta vor Neustadt können wir ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen, Gifhorn - Neustadt liege ich ja quasi aufm Weg.
> 
> Bin ja mal auf die Berichte von diesen Tagen gespannt, sind ja einige unterwegs mit den Kleinbooten.




Moin CyKing,

wenn die Ausfahrt bei mir terminlich paßt (muß gelegentlich auch am WE arbeiten), Null Problemo, da ich ja sowieso an Bad Bevensen vorbeifahre. Damit haben wir ja dann evtl. auch schon eine Bootscrew zusammen :q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ich mach mal ne Liste auf wer alles Bock hat dran teilzunehmen und über einen Termin werden wir uns schon einig . Ich werde mal beim Angeltreff nach fragen wie es im November mit Booten aussieht und dann die möglichen Termine reinstellen . Kosten tun diese Boote 45 € + Sprit und als Kaution langt da der Perso .
> Ich würde gerne mit jeweils 2 Leuten pro Boot fahren und soviel ich weiß hat Freelander ein eigenes Boot bei dem vielleicht auch noch einer Platz hat aber schauen wir mal :q .
> 
> ...


Hallo hornhechteutin,
bei mir würde dann noch mein Schwager Hannes dazu kommen.Uns ist es eigentlich Wurst ob Ende Oktober oder Anfang November.
Ich hatte mich wegen der Boote auch schonmal schlau gemacht,die haben ja die schönen Cresent Boote da.
Wie weit fährt man vom Hafen bis zum Fanggebiet???
Falls noch jemand ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von Hambuer sucht könnten wir wohl noch jemanden mitnehmen.
So dann wollen wir mal sehen ob das alles klappt!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Hallo hornhechteutin,
> bei mir würde dann noch mein Schwager Hannes dazu kommen.Uns ist es eigentlich Wurst ob Ende Oktober oder Anfang November.
> Ich hatte mich wegen der Boote auch schonmal schlau gemacht,die haben ja die schönen Cresent Boote da.
> Wie weit fährt man vom Hafen bis zum Fanggebiet???
> ...


Trage Deine Schwager mit ein |supergri . Ich persönlich halten den November für die bessere Zeit da es noch ein wenig Zeit braucht , bis das Wasser ( zur Zeit um die 18 Grad ) abkühlt . Tja lange fahe ich meist nicht raus bis die Angeln das erste mal Grundkontakt hat , so ca. 10 Minuten bis 15 Minuten dann hab ich meine erste Stelle unweit des Hafens erreicht und wenn der Fischfinder was anzeigt dann ab mit den Blinkern |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


uwe103 schrieb:


> Moin Klaus,
> 
> die Neustädter Bucht ist praktisch der Teich im Vorgarten von Hornhechteutin. Wenn der sich dort nicht auskennt, wer dann


stimmt :q  bin so ca 10 - 20 mal mit den Kleinboot in der Bucht unterwegs :q und bisher hab ich die Leute immer zum Fisch gebracht , fragt mal Uschi und Achim hier im AB :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## wuggi (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hallo,
ich bin auch dabei!!

komme mit eigener nußschale.
termin ist egal - hauptsache nach dem 25.10.


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade mal mit Jens vom Angeltreff gesprochen und für November haben wir noch alle Möglichkeiten offen . Ich würde folgende Termine vorschlagen .
Sa den 11.11
So den 12.11
Sa den 18.11
So den 19.11

Ich persönlich tendiere zu dem 18.11 weil bis dahin es noch kühler werden sollte und einen Samstag weil wir uns dann am Sonntag erholen können :q  . Ihr könnt ja mal sagen was Ihr davon haltet :q 

@wuggi
würdest Du vielleicht einen mitnehmen auf Deiner Wallnußschale :q ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## CyKingTJ (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

18.11. ist ok für mich, die Woche vorher ginge nicht. 

Davon ab bin ich auch eher für einen Samstag !


----------



## wuggi (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @wuggi
> würdest Du vielleicht einen mitnehmen auf Deiner Wallnußschale :q ?



eine haelfte meiner 4m-nußschale wird vom mast und wanten belegt.
und in der anderen haelfte sitze ich mit meinen beiden luetten. 
sieht somit schlecht aus......

ausserdem, wo sollen die zweihundert dorsche noch hin??


----------



## Uschi+Achim (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> stimmt :q  bin so ca 10 - 20 mal mit den Kleinboot in der Bucht unterwegs :q und bisher hab ich die Leute immer zum Fisch gebracht , fragt mal Uschi und Achim hier im AB :q
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael!
Dem können wir nur zustimmen. #6

@ alle: Michael ist ein super Guide. Hier unsere Erlebnisse mit ihm: http://www.angelberichte.de/Angelerlebnisse/Angelerlebnisse_2006_Teil_1/Angelerlebnisse_2006_Teil_3/angelerlebnisse_2006_teil_3.html

*Im November wären wir auch gern dabei. Kannst uns auf die Liste setzen.*

Letztes Wochende sind wir mit Willi und Margit kurzentschlossen nach Dahme gefahren. 
Die Boote in Neustadt waren allerdings schon alle ausgebucht. 
Deshalb haben wir an Uschis Mefostrand




und in Dahmeshöved 




unsere Mefoblinker in der Ostsee versengt. 
Außer 2 kleinen Hornis ist uns aber nichts an den Haken gegangen (waren ja auch ohne Guide unterwegs). 
Dafür hat Uschi in ihrer Wathose ein unfreiwilliges Bad in den Ostseefluten genommen. 
In Dameshöved gibt es im Wasser halt sehr viel Steine. |supergri

Freuen uns schon auf das Wiedersehen......

Liebe Grüße
Uschi + Achim


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
@ Uschi+Achim
Ihr hier oben und ruft nicht an ? Aber die Strafe folgte ja nassen Fusses |supergri . Setzte Euch gleich mit auf die Liste und freu mich schon tierisch auf Euch |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin auch von den Wauwies und der kranken Claudia
Micha


----------



## NOK Angler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So , 

heute mit RotzProtz vor Neustadt draußen gewesen. Haben uns außer einem nassen Pelz noch ein paar Wittlinge geholt. Peter hatte auch noch ne 30er Klische auf Watti. Leider keine Dorsche in Sicht bzw. am Band.

Waren auch noch andere Boote unterwegs. In einem haben sie mit erfolg auf Butt geangelt. Was auf dem anderen Boot so ging weiß ich nicht genau -> Verständigungsprobleme. Sah aus der entfernung aber nach Wittling aus.

Hoffe das Wasser wird bald kälter !


----------



## Fehlerteufel (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also wenn es nach uns geht könnten wir samstag den 18.11 fest machen,wäre super wenn micha sich um das organisatorische kümmern würde.
also wir freuen uns schon....und wenn wir dann ein paar mehr leute sind wird es bestimmt noch richtig lustig.
wir werden dann wohl den abend und die nacht zum sonntag noch auf einer der seebrücken verbringen,wer möchte kann sich gerne anschliessen.
gruß klaus|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
um die Orga kümmer ich mich schon , sowas mache ich gerne :q . Bin mal gespannt was die anderen zu den Terminen sagen und hoffe das es auf den 18. rausläuft wegen den bisdahin kälterem Wasser :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bulli (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin!

Micha trag mich auch mal bitte in die Liste ein.
und der 18.11 würde mir auch am besten passen.


----------



## grenzi (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moin,

18.11. ist auch ok für mich. bis windstärke 3 kommt meine freundin auch mit, bei stärkerem wind füttert sie immer die fische  
ich habe auch kein problem, zu dritt in diesen booten zu fahren.

grüsse,
grenzi


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute ich bin mal frech und hab den 18.11 festgemacht und gerade 5 Boote für uns reserviert und hab noch 1 Boot in Reserve unter Umständen ( Angeltreff in Neustadt hat insgesamt 6 :q ) 
Hier noch mal die neue Liste 
*Es möchten mit :*
hornhechteutin
CyKingTJ
uwe103
grenzi mit Freundin
Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes 
Freelander
wuggi mit 2 Kiddis :q  
Uschi+Achim
bulli

Grus aus Eutin 
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Super Micha,das hört sich ja gut an hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit.
Um diese Jahreszeit kann das böse windig sein,naja wenn er von westen oder nordwest kommt ist es ja glaube ich im bereich neustadt nicht so schlimm.
Sag mal Micha wie weit ist es von dort mit dem Boot zum Schwarzen Grund höhe Dameshöved???
Gruß Klaus


----------



## arno (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

auf dem wasser mit 5 ps boot ca. ne stunde würde ich mal sagen.
übrigens, die räucherei am strand Dameshöfe ist wohl nicht mehr auf.
bzw nur ein oder zwei mal die woche.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin Klaus , 
würde sogar sagen 1-2 Std bis Dahmeshöved . Ich fahre immer bis Bliesdorf in die eine und bis Sierksdorf in die andere Richtung das reicht mir und hab weniger Fahr aber mehr Angelzeit 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

sag mal micha,wo liegen diese wracks von denen viele schreiben,und was sind das für wracks?
sind die aus dem 2. weltkrieg zufällig und hast du zufällig ne seekarte wo man sieht wo die liegen?
ich hab schon alles durchstöbert und nix gefunden.
gruß klaus


----------



## CyKingTJ (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cap_Arcona_(Schiff)

Hier steht was über den gesunkenen Verband vor Neustadt.

Die Wracks siehst Du auch bei der Karte auf www.emissionshaus.com (Schiffsrouten - Karte anzeigen - Bereich vor Neustadt vergrößern)


----------



## arno (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cap_Arcona_(Schiff)
> 
> Hier steht was über den gesunkenen Verband vor Neustadt.
> 
> Die Wracks siehst Du auch bei der Karte auf www.emissionshaus.com (Schiffsrouten - Karte anzeigen - Bereich vor Neustadt vergrößern)




wie genau soll das mit der karte vergrößern gehen?


----------



## wuggi (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cap_Arcona_(Schiff)
> 
> Hier steht was über den gesunkenen Verband vor Neustadt.
> 
> Die Wracks siehst Du auch bei der Karte auf www.emissionshaus.com (Schiffsrouten - Karte anzeigen - Bereich vor Neustadt vergrößern)



ups,
da wird einem ja ganz anders.....
das dieses drama direkt vor neustadt stattfand, wusste ich noch gar nicht.

und da wollt ihr angeln?
liegen die leichen noch alle unter dem wrack?


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


wuggi schrieb:


> und da wollt ihr angeln?
> liegen die leichen noch alle unter dem wrack?


nur zur Beruhigung . Ich befahre die Bucht nun seit gut 5 Jahren regelmäßig und von den Wracks habe ich wenn überhaupt nur Erhebungen auf dem Grund gefunden . Die sind alle vom Sand überspühlt und Leichen sind da bestimmt nicht mehr drin , denn sonst wäre die Stelle als Friedhof mit einer Boje gekennzeichnet und damit nicht erreichbar .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Nanu, allgemeines Unwohlsein wollte ich hier nun nicht auslösen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir außer schönen Fischen nichts an unseren Haken haben werden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hab ich auch so nicht aufgefaßt |supergri . Ganz ehrlich , mir sind Leute lieber die Fragen stellen und Neustadt hat nun mal auch einer 1945er Vergangenheit als Leute die alles hinnehmen wie es ist :q . 
Aber um mal auf die Wracks als Angelstelle im Sinne von Hotspots für Dorsche  zu kommen , diese Wracks habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht in der Neustädter Bucht gefunden . Aber im November werden wir bestimmt ein paar Leos überlisten können und die eine oder andere Platte auch da bin ich mir ganz sicher :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hallo Arno, die Karte bei Emmisionshaus kannste durch bloßes Aufziehen vergrößern. Klicke in den Bereich welchen du sehen willst, und ziehe einen neuen Rahmen auf. kurze Zeit später haste eine Vergrößerung. Kannste bis zu einer bestimmten Vergrößerung wiederholen. Dann auf das WK mit der Hand fahren und du hast Längen und Breitengrad, dann in deinen Kartenplotter getackert den L+B und los geht das.:m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So nun hab ich das mit den Seekarten auch endlich gerafft,ich weiß aber nicht was da nun die bezeichnung für ein Wrack ist!!!
@Micha:ich finde das ganz interessant mit den Wracks,ich finde es gehört ein wenig zur geschichte der seefahrt das schiffe absaufen.es ist nur mal wichtig für mich zu wissen wo die dinger liegen,ich dachte immer die cap arcona liegt am Dahmeshöved bei der schwarz gelben tonne draussen.
dort haben wir immer mächtig gut gefangen.
auf alle fälle freue ich mich schon auf den 18. und hoffe das wir vorher noch von vielen fangmeldungen hören.
gruß klaus#h#h#h#h


----------



## AndreasG (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Aber um mal auf die Wracks als Angelstelle im Sinne von Hotspots für Dorsche  zu kommen , diese Wracks habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht in der Neustädter Bucht gefunden .



Von den Wracks ist ja auch nicht mehr viel übrig.
http://www.bttev.de/Tauchplaetze.htm


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
danke für den Link Andreas , dann hatte ich ja Recht und einmal das eine Wrack auch gesichtet |supergri .

@all
wird ein schöner 18.11 werden und wir werden Fisch fangen wenn der Wind mitspielt . Warum ich so sicher bin ? Ganz klar hab meinen Glücksbringer schon in die Kiste getan und der wird beim auslaufen aus dem Hafen angezündet . Ich meine die DICKE BERTA , das ist ne Independenz Zigarre :q :q :q :q :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

#6:q#6:q#6:q
dicke dinger werden wir hochpumpen!!!!
ach ja....CyKing schöne grüsse nach bad bevensen,da hab ich auch nen paar jahre gewohnt|wavey:


----------



## wuggi (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> nur zur Beruhigung . Ich befahre die Bucht nun seit gut 5 Jahren regelmäßig und von den Wracks habe ich wenn überhaupt nur Erhebungen auf dem Grund gefunden . Die sind alle vom Sand überspühlt und Leichen sind da bestimmt nicht mehr drin , denn sonst wäre die Stelle als Friedhof mit einer Boje gekennzeichnet und damit nicht erreichbar .
> 
> ...



ich habe ein wenig im netz gebuddelt.
die leichen der kz-haeftlinge haben sich wohl in der gesamten luebecker bucht verteilt.
die an land gespuelt worden sind, wurden in massengraebern am strand verschart.
da wo sich jetzt campingplaetze etc. befinden.
die letzten leichenreste wurden 1971 angespuelt.

so und jetzt ist schluss mit dieser geschichte.
sonst kriege ich noch das grosse kotzen und kann heute nacht nicht schlafen.
konzentrieren wir uns auf die dorsche.....


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Fehlerteufel

Soso, auch hier geangelt? Grüße werd ich ausrichten wenn ich morgen früh Brötchen hole, wohne nicht direkt in Bevensen.

Freu mich auch schon auf den 18.11., wird ne super Tour !


----------



## arno (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Arno, die Karte bei Emmisionshaus kannste durch bloßes Aufziehen vergrößern. Klicke in den Bereich welchen du sehen willst, und ziehe einen neuen Rahmen auf. kurze Zeit später haste eine Vergrößerung. Kannste bis zu einer bestimmten Vergrößerung wiederholen. Dann auf das WK mit der Hand fahren und du hast Längen und Breitengrad, dann in deinen Kartenplotter getackert den L+B und los geht das.:m



Ah, ja, danke auch!


----------



## Freelander (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hallo Leute!

Also falls ich am 18.11. keinen Dienst habe bin ich mit dabei.
Ich würde aber mein eigenes Boot mitbringen,falls ich es bis dahin nicht verkauft habe. 
Für den Fall,das ich es dann noch habe, braucht Ihr mich nicht in Eure Buchungsplanung für Leihboote miteinrechen.Sollte ich es verkauft haben melde ich mich dann noch.#6 

Die Verkaufsanzeige steht auch hier im Board unter Kleinanzeigen,nur für den Fall....   


Gruß
Freelander


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Freelander schrieb:


> Für den Fall,das ich es dann noch habe, braucht Ihr mich nicht in Eure Buchungsplanung für Leihboote miteinrechen.Sollte ich es verkauft haben melde ich mich dann noch.#6
> 
> Gruß
> Freelander


Hab Dich wegen eines Bootes auch nicht mit eingeplant weil ich ja Dein Boot bei Micha im Angelladen gesehen hab und auch von Dennis weiß das Du eins hast |supergri . Für den Fall der Fälle und Du kriegst es verkauft brachste keine Angst haben , Platz finden wir immer in einem Boot für Dich |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Freelander (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Alles Klar!!!

Habe bei Micha eine neue Anzeige hingehängt,weil das Angebot nicht mehr aktuell war.:m 

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Bulli (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin!

Ich muß leider absagen.
Ich habe am 18.11  Brandungsangeln vom Angelverein.

Marc und du auch


----------



## Fehlerteufel (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@CyKing : ich hab öfters an der elbe-seitenkanalbrücke geangelt wo jetzt der golfplatz ist,ist glaube ich ne fussgängerbrücke.
ab und zu war ich beim forellenpuff in grünhagen,oder in rosche an der kieskuhle von schlademann.
wo kommst du denn genau her???
gruß aus hamburg


----------



## Patty (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Hornhechteutin,
also wenn mein Job es zulässt, würde ich mich am 18.11. gerne mit einklinken. Kann aber erst am 11.11. fest zusagen. Wenn es klappt hätte ich auch noch Platz im Auto von Hamburg Richtung "Eastcoast".
Also unter Vorbehalt bin ich dabei.

Petri Patty


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Patty schrieb:


> Moin Hornhechteutin,
> also wenn mein Job es zulässt, würde ich mich am 18.11. gerne mit einklinken. Kann aber erst am 11.11. fest zusagen. Wenn es klappt hätte ich auch noch Platz im Auto von Hamburg Richtung "Eastcoast".
> Also unter Vorbehalt bin ich dabei.
> 
> Petri Patty


Super trage Dich gleich mit ein . Wäre klasse wenn es klappen könnte den es wird viel Spaß machen |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hier mal die neuste Liste und wie gesagt wir haben noch Platz denn ich hab erst einmal 5 Boote klargemacht für den 18.11 |supergri 
*Es möchten mit :*
hornhechteutin
CyKingTJ
uwe103
grenzi mit Freundin
Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes 
wuggi mit 2 Kiddis auf eigener Wallnußschale :q  
Uschi+Achim
Patty unter Vorbehalt |supergri 
djoerni
Für bulli ist Patty auf die Liste gekommen .
Ach ja müßte noch wissen wer sich zutraut auch noch den kapitän auf einem Boot zu machen und ob dieser Raucher ist wegen des Glücksbringers |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin 
Micha


----------



## Patty (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also bein Thema Kapitän stell ich mich mal ganz hinten an. Wenn alles klappt und ich am 18. frei habe, wäre das meine Jungfernfahrt auf einem "Kleinboot"! Bei der "Dicken Berta" bin ich aber dabei.

Petri Patty


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Zwei kollegen von mir sind heute morgen vom pelzerhaken zurück gekommen sie waren gestern bis in die dunkelheit mit dem boot draussen.
sie hatten 6 dorsche zwischen 60 und 70 cm und 8 platten in guter größe.
soll aber ganz schön windig gewesen sein,die dorsche hatten sie am späten nachmittag ziemlich weit draussen und die platten in der dämmerung und dunkelheit.
sie haben noch mehr gefangen aber das war meist untermaßiger fisch.
@Micha: den part mit der berta übernehme ich auch gerne
ich schätze mal das wird ein riesen spass.


kann mir jemand nen guten tip für einen thermoanzug geben,meiner ist nicht mehr so ganz gut.

gruß klaus


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

mal schauen ob ich den Tag nicht auch zeit finden werde dann oben zu sein .... :m
falls ihr nen kleinen Küstenrutscher mit gaaaanz vielen Schleppruten seht ....  |rolleyes


----------



## gerwinator (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moin männaz,

also kleinboot von neustadt bin ich eigentlich auch immer für zu haben  ich werde diese woche mal abchecken ob der termin bei mir passt und wenn denn nochn platz frei wär ich auch gerne dabei, ich würd sogar den part eines käptens übernehmen  (hab schon in neustadt und in norge ab und zu n boot gesteuert #h  )
fishing-willi werd ich auch nochmal fragn ob er zeit...
ich meld mich dann wieder

gruß 
jascha


----------



## Freelander (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



bulli schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich muß leider absagen.
> Ich habe am 18.11 Brandungsangeln vom Angelverein.
> ...


 

Verdammte Kiste,das habe ich gar nicht mehr auf´m Lappen gehabt.
Da muß ich na klar hin Du sollst ja nicht den Strand ohne uns abräumen.
Mensch Leute, da muß ich leider die Kleinbootour absagen,aber sagt mir bitte Bescheid wenn Ihr noch mal eine plant.Sorry aber ich kann meine Vereinskammeraden doch nicht ohne mich loslassen.:c 

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
alles klar Freelander ich ändere die Liste gleich und es ist gut das bulli Konkurenz bekommt am Strand , der gewinnt sonst schon wieder |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


gerwinator schrieb:


> moin männaz,
> 
> also kleinboot von neustadt bin ich eigentlich auch immer für zu haben  ich werde diese woche mal abchecken ob der termin bei mir passt und wenn denn nochn platz frei wär ich auch gerne dabei, ich würd sogar den part eines käptens übernehmen  (hab schon in neustadt und in norge ab und zu n boot gesteuert #h  )
> fishing-willi werd ich auch nochmal fragn ob er zeit...
> ...


Super würde mich freuen wenn es klappt , dann lernen wir uns mal persönlich kennen . Beim BB hat es ja bis dato nicht geklappt |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## floh72 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Fahre am 14.10 mit nem Kleinboot von Neustadt aus Fischen.....werde dann berichten wie es war....!!


----------



## Freelander (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> alles klar Freelander ich ändere die Liste gleich und es ist gut das bulli Konkurenz bekommt am Strand , der gewinnt sonst schon wieder |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 
Hahahaha!
Das wollen wir doch mal sehen ,ob Bulli gewinnt,er hat da ein paar harte Gegner, die er erst mal knacken muß.  

Nichts für ungut Bulli aber wir werden uns anstrengen.#6 #6 

Trotzdem wenn Ihr nochmal vor Neustadt rausfahrt sagt Bescheid,vielleicht klappts ja dann bei mir.
Gruß
Freelander


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Freelander schrieb:


> Trotzdem wenn Ihr nochmal vor Neustadt rausfahrt sagt Bescheid,vielleicht klappts ja dann bei mir.
> Gruß
> Freelander



Machen wir , mal sehen wie es den Leuten gefällt dann kann man daraus ja auch mal so was wie den BB Cup vom Kleinboot aus machen im kleineren Rahmen durch die 6 Boote also um die 18 Personen :q  mit anschließendem essen gehen , aber das ist Zukumpftsmusik :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## uwe103 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Loyds,

komme gerade aus Wismar wieder, war ziehmlich bescheiden heute und gestern. Waren mit nem 6,50 m Boot draußen. Auf den Wetterbericht von Wetteronline und BSH kann Man(n) ja wohl gar nix geben.
Für gestern war Wind 3-4 aus SW angesagt, waren echte 5-6 aus SW bis WNW. Heute war Sonne, Wind 3 aus SW, nachmittags auf 2 abnehmend vorhergesagt. Was war echt: bei der Ausfahrt 4-5 aus SW. Drehte draußen dann auf 5-6 erst aus SW, dann aus W. Am Mittag hatten wir 6-6,5, stellenweise sogar ne 7 aus W. Der Skipper hat dann bei Wellen von 2-2,5 m die Tour abgebrochen, wofür ihm keiner böse war. Auf der Rückfahrt in den Hafen hatten wir Glück und konnten uns hinter einen einlaufenden Frachter setzen und diesen als Windschutz nutzen.
Also ihr seht, auch den Wettervorhersagen kann man nicht unbedingt trauen.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ach ja müßte noch wissen wer sich zutraut auch noch den kapitän auf einem Boot zu machen und ob dieser Raucher ist wegen des Glücksbringers |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Hallo Micha,
nach 2 Wochen Bootstour auf dem Åsnen und einigen Ausflügen mit unserem Bananaboot, traue ich mir zu, den Kapitän auf unserem Dampfschiff (Uschi + ich immer noch Raucher) zu machen.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Machen wir , mal sehen wie es den Leuten gefällt dann kann man daraus ja auch mal so was wie den BB Cup vom Kleinboot aus machen im kleineren Rahmen durch die 6 Boote also um die 18 Personen :q  mit anschließendem essen gehen , aber das ist Zukumpftsmusik :q :q
> ...




MoinMoin!

Das wäre doch mal ne geile Idee! #6 Wenn die Zukunft sich irgendwo ab Januar einpendelt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei :q

War letzte Woche in SH auf Urlaub und Heimatbesuch. Hab ganz gut genfangen und ne Menge Spaß gehabt.

Mal sehen vielleicht tacker ich noch einen kleinen Bericht- |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

mist .... spekulierte evtl mal auf ne Ausfahrt diese Woche ... aber so wie es aussieht strammer Ostwind die nächsten Tage


----------



## uwe103 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mist .... spekulierte evtl mal auf ne Ausfahrt diese Woche ... aber so wie es aussieht strammer Ostwind die nächsten Tage



Moin Jörg,

tja, da ist es mir am WE von Wismar aus nicht anders ergangen :c


----------



## uwe103 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> aber das ist Zukumpftsmusik :q :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Moin Micha,

manchmal ist die Zukunft mit riesigen Schritten schneller da als einem lieb ist...


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

3-4 is ja ansich nicht so schlimm ... aber für uns Kleinbootler nun alles andere als ideal wenn man von Neustadt, Grömitz, Grobro usw aus in See stechen will ....


----------



## uwe103 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



HD4ever schrieb:


> 3-4 is ja ansich nicht so schlimm ... aber für uns Kleinbootler nun alles andere als ideal wenn man von Neustadt, Grömitz, Grobro usw aus in See stechen will ....



Moin Jörg,

wenns mal 3-4 gewesen wäre, kein Problem. Aber vor Boltenhagen zeigte der Handwindmesser auf dem Boot immer zwischen 5,5 und 6. Gestern waren es auf der Wismarer Außenreede gar 6 und stellenweise 7. Da kam dann der Abbruch, denn ich bin auch der Meinung: safty first #6


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

klar - keine Frage !
macht ja selbst vom Kutter aus keinen fun - vom Kleinboot noch viel weniger geschweige denn viel zu gefährlich |uhoh:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Braucht man für Neustadt ne extra Angelkarte oder reicht wie auf Fehmarn der Fischereischein.
@Hornhecht:sag mal wenn wir beim Angelcenter ankommen,kann man dort direkt parken oder muss man den ganzen Kram weit schleppen.
Ich frage nur weil ich vom Kutterangeln in Heiligenhafen durch das Geschleppe kuriert bin.
Hab ich mich verkuckt oder haben die Boote vorne einen kleinen Wetterschutz???

*ICH FREU MICH JETZT SCHON WIE BECKNACKT::::ICH KÖNNTE HEUTE SCHON LOS FAHREN.*
*Gruß Klaus*


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Braucht man für Neustadt ne extra Angelkarte oder reicht wie auf Fehmarn der Fischereischein.
> @Hornhecht:sag mal wenn wir beim Angelcenter ankommen,kann man dort direkt parken oder muss man den ganzen Kram weit schleppen.
> Ich frage nur weil ich vom Kutterangeln in Heiligenhafen durch das Geschleppe kuriert bin.
> Hab ich mich verkuckt oder haben die Boote vorne einen kleinen Wetterschutz???
> ...


In S-H brauchen nur Touris einen extra Schein, ist Blödsinn ganz klar |supergri |supergri . Hier bei uns an der Küste reicht der normale Jahresfischereischein l, der nicht vergessen werden darf . Die Küstenwache kontroliert des öffteren mal , wenn sie langeweile hat |supergri . Was das parken betrifft so ist es wie überall . Der frühe Wurm fängt den Fisch , wer zuspät kommt der muß schleppen |supergri . In unserem Fall bedeutet das , der eine schleppt 20 Meter der andere 10 Meter mehr |supergri . Die Parkplätze liegen direkt vorm Laden und auf der anderen Straßenseite liegen die Boote , besser geht es nicht |supergri . Alle Boote haben vorne einen Faltüberwurf sodas bei Regen die Klamotten trocken bleiben und bis auf den Kapitän auch bei Fahrt die Mitfahrer geschütz werden . Keine Angst für die Kapitäne , ich habe mir als Ausgleich dafür eine Regel zu eigen gemacht das 1/3 des Fanges der Mitfahrer als Spritzwassergefahrenzulage an den Kapitän gehen |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## uwe103 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Keine Angst für die Kapitäne , ich habe mir als Ausgleich dafür eine Regel zu eigen gemacht das 1/3 des Fanges der Mitfahrer als Spritzwassergefahrenzulage an den Kapitän gehen |supergri |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Moin Micha,

meine Hornhechte könntest Du alle haben und nicht nur 1/3 davon :q


----------



## wuggi (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier Daten die ich selbst mal bekommen habe nachdem ich dort aber mit dem Kleinboot unterwegs war. Es ist verdammt schwer etwas zu finden ohne GPS-Daten.
> 
> ...



unter http://www.tauchprojekt.de findet man eine grosse sammlung von wracks samt gps-daten.
da wird der zustand der wracks, die umgebung und ab und an auch das fischvorkommen beschrieben.
bei der cap arcona z.b. soll es schlammig sein.
und es sollen viele gewehre und knochen im schlamm stecken.
ich bin schon schwer am ueberlegen, einen tauchkurs zu machen.
wracktauchen muss fazinierend sein.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

man wuggi, die seite ist ja richtig interessant....da steht auch was von einem schwedischen großsegler der auf dem weg von lübeck nach schweden abgesoffen ist wo sich fette dorsche tummeln.
nu brauchen wir nur noch jemanden der sich mit den lustigen zahlen für die lage vom wrach auskennt.
vielleicht gibts da ja auch irgend ne seite....
*ICH WILL JETZT ENDLICH ANGELN...ICH PACKE JEDEN ABEND NACH FEIERABEND DREIMAL MEIN ANGELZEUG ZUSAMMEN.....*


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

|kopfkrat .... |kopfkrat ... jetzt wo du das so sagst .... |kopfkrat
Tauschein hab ich, Ausrüstung auch (fast komplett), Boot, GPS ....
nur Zeit immer nicht .... #c
aber vielleicht wäre das ja mal was fürn nächsten Sommer - wenn in der warmen Sommerzeit eh nüscht los ist ... :m
müßte dann allerdings nochmal nen Mittaucher suchen, war schon laaange nicht mehr tauchen und auch nicht gerade soooo viel Erfahrung ....


----------



## Fehlerteufel (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@micha:wie sieht es eigentlich mit wattwürmern aus,bekommen wir beim angeltreff morgens schon welche wenn wir die boote übernehmen,und können wir abends wenn wir zurück sind da auch welche bekommen.
wir wollen ja abends noch die seebrücke antesten.
kannst du informationen zur seebrücke dort geben,ich hatte gelesen das im hafen und an der seebrücke auch schöner fisch paddeln soll???
gruß klaus


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @micha:wie sieht es eigentlich mit wattwürmern aus,bekommen wir beim angeltreff morgens schon welche wenn wir die boote übernehmen,und können wir abends wenn wir zurück sind da auch welche bekommen.
> wir wollen ja abends noch die seebrücke antesten.
> kannst du informationen zur seebrücke dort geben,ich hatte gelesen das im hafen und an der seebrücke auch schöner fisch paddeln soll???
> gruß klaus


Wattis sind kein Problem , die hat er im Laden und wir kriegen die auch morgens . Würde aber sagen damit es einfacher ist , wir bestellen welche vor , sicher ist sicher . Hat auch den Vorteil das es morgens schneller geht . Im Hafen selber hab ich selber noch nicht soviel geangelt bis auf ein paar Heringe für die Hornis |supergri . Die Seebrücke von Pelzerhagen ist aber klasse zumal da lange Licht brennt was die Fische neugierig macht und sogar Heringe sind da oft gefangen worden.


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djwollehh (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin,
war gestern mit meinem Papa vor Neustadt, mit so einem Boot. Wattis hatte er gestern morgen keine mehr, also solltet ihr schon Vorbestellen. Gefangen haben wir nur Wittlinge, so ca 30 St, 3 Platten, 1 Hornhecht und 2 Makrelen. Keinen einzigen Dorsch. Alles so ungefähr in Heringsgröße :r :r :r 
Nur Die Platten waren zum mitnehmen, der Rest ging wieder rein.
Es war halt ein typischer Freitag der 13te. Irgengwo bei Pelzerhaken haben wir zu beginn die Seekarte versenkt, so das wir fast den ganzen Tag ohne rumfuhren. Teilweise brauchten wir bis zu 200Gr um auf den Grund zu kommen, beim Pilken, wegen des Windes. Das Echolot zeigte noch eine Wassertemperatur von 15 Grad an.
Es war zwar ziemlich teuer (82€) aber sind trocken geblieben und dank der Wittlinge haben wir immer was gefangen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

besser is immer mal vorher zu gucken was die Windvorhersage so sagt und nen driftsack mit an Bord :m
dann brauch man auch keine 200g 

aber mit den Dorschen scheints ja immer noch nich besser zu sein |uhoh:


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


djwollehh schrieb:


> Moin,
> war gestern mit meinem Papa vor Neustadt, mit so einem Boot. Wattis hatte er gestern morgen keine mehr, also solltet ihr schon Vorbestellen. ...................... Teilweise brauchten wir bis zu 200Gr um auf den Grund zu kommen, beim Pilken, wegen des Windes. Das Echolot zeigte noch eine Wassertemperatur von 15 Grad an.
> Es war zwar ziemlich teuer (82€) aber sind trocken geblieben und dank der Wittlinge haben wir immer was gefangen.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ja der Wind war schon heftig aber 200g ? Wenn ich über 100 g brauchen dann ist mir der Wind meist schon zu heftig O4 sodas ich wieder reinfahre wegen der Sicherheit . 82€ist teuer und drauf bin ich noch nieeeee gekommen . Seit Ihr nur gefahren und das mit Vollgas ? Weniger Gas bedeutet bei den Wellen zwar langsammer vorwärts aber ist in meinen Augen manchmal sinnvoller aber auf jedefall günstiger . 
Was die Fänge betrifft , ist das Wetter/Wasser einfach zu warm deshaln hab ich das Event auch auf Mitte November gelegt :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Genau, am 18. November wirds nur so knallen bei leichtem Wind und Sonnenschein.

Driftsack wäre natürlich eine tolle Sache, muss mir also nen Adjudanten suchen der einen hat für unseren Kahn.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Genau soooooo sieht das aus am 18.11 werden die Ruten strapaziert.....ich hab mir schon ne XXXXL Kühltruhe gekauft da mit da mein kleinster Dorsch platz hat:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Wir werden Wind 2-3 aus West haben und 11 Grad bei stahlenden Sonnenschein.
Die Wasser Temparatur wird 12 Grad betragen.

Gruß Klaus#h#h#h#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Genau soooooo sieht das aus am 18.11 werden die Ruten strapaziert.....ich hab mir schon ne XXXXL Kühltruhe gekauft da mit da mein kleinster Dorsch platz hat:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> Wir werden Wind 2-3 aus West haben und 11 Grad bei stahlenden Sonnenschein.
> Die Wasser Temparatur wird 12 Grad betragen.
> 
> Gruß Klaus#h#h#h#h



Hehe Ihr Träumer  Es ist Euch zu wünschen! :m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

wir,das heißt mein schwager und ich wollten nächstes wochenende zum zeitvertreib bei uns  hier in hamburg zum forellenpuff,gerade eben haben wir erfahren das der see nächstes we an einen verein vermietet isi.
deshalb werden wir dann nächsten samstag mal die seebrücken unsicher machen....gebt mal nen paar tips welche man nehmen könnte.
letztes jahr waren wir öfters in grömitz....war eigentlich ganz gut bis auf die ganzen kur-terroristen


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
kenne nur die Seebrücke von Pelzerhagen und die ist nicht schlecht . Am besten aber gefällt mir die Seebrücke von Schönberg . Die hat nur einen Nachteil , darfst erst ab 17 Uhr angeln und mußt schon um 14 Uhr  spätensten da sein um vorne am Brückenkopft zu stehen :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hier mal die neuste Liste und wie gesagt wir haben noch Platz denn ich hab erst einmal 5 Boote klargemacht für den 18.11 |supergri 
*Es möchten mit :*
hornhechteutin
CyKingTJ
uwe103
grenzi mit Freundin
Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes 
wuggi mit 2 Kiddis auf eigener Wallnußschale :q  
Uschi+Achim
Patty unter Vorbehalt |supergri 
djoerni
gerwinator   unter Vorbehalt

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## floh72 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wir waren gestern in der Bucht vor Neustadt.

Wind 2-3 ONO , Wasser 14 Grad

Fang:

15 maßige Wittlinge

20 untermaßige Wittlinge

1 kleine Makrele

1 maßiger Dorsch

Wir haben das meißte auf Wattwurm gefangen, die Wittis sind so wild das wir beim runterlassen schon dubletten hatten, gehen wie wild auf Wattwürmer, aber leider nicht wirklich Dorsch da.

Die anderen Boote hatten wenig gefangen, da die meißten nur gepiklt haben, mit Wattwürmern waren wir also gut dabei.


----------



## uwe103 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hier mal die neuste Liste und wie gesagt wir haben noch Platz denn ich hab erst einmal 5 Boote klargemacht für den 18.11 |supergri
> *Es möchten mit :*
> hornhechteutin
> ...




Moin Micha,

trage mal bitte "unter Vorbehalt" meinen Bruder mit ein. Muss zwar erst noch nachfragen, aber ich denke schon, dass er sich das Event nicht entgehen lassen will.


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
mach ich doch glatt mit 2 T Uwe . Hier also die neuste Liste und ich würde sagen wir lasssen die bis zum 5.11 offen damit die die nicht benötigten Boote dann wieder freigeben kann :q 

*Es möchten mit :*
hornhechteutin
CyKingTJ
uwe103 
Bruder von uwe103 unter Vorbehalt
grenzi mit Freundin
Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes 
wuggi mit 2 Kiddis auf eigener Wallnußschale :q  
Uschi+Achim
Patty unter Vorbehalt |supergri 
djoerni


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gerwinator (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moin junx,

also so wirklich passt mir der termin leider nich und muss absagen... ich geh mal davon aus das ihr nen dorsch für mich drin lasst wenn ich zu nem späteren zeitpunkt in neustadt aufkreuze, denn einmal muss ich dieses jahr hin, sons verlern ich das kleinbootangeln noch 

und wenn ich den fangbericht lese ärger ich mich bestimmt dumm und dämlich...|kopfkrat :q 

bis denn
jascha


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
schade jascha aber das Jahr ist ja noch nicht rum aber ob wir Dir Dorsche drinnen lassen , daaassss kann ich nicht versprechen 

Gruß aus Eutin 
Michael


----------



## arno (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Fehlerteufel!
Komm nicht auf die Idee die Landungsbrücke in Neustadt zum Angeln zu benutzen.
Die ist für Angler gesperrt.
Wir wurden im Sommer von der Polizei aufgefordert die Brücke zum Angeln zu verlassen.
Direkt daneben darf man aber angeln.
Auf der Brücke ist das Angeln angeblich wegen Verletzung der Badegäste im Wasser durch die Haken verboten!.
Klar ne, wenn ich vom Ufer da hin werfe, könnte sich natürlich keiner verletzen.
Immer dies Halbgaren sachen.
Das Verbotsschild ist am Toilettenhäuschen an der Ecke hinter einem Strauch versteckt gewesen.
Ich habs erst gesehen, nachdem mich die Polizei darauf ansprach.


----------



## djwollehh (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Ja der Wind war schon heftig aber 200g ? Wenn ich über 100 g brauchen dann ist mir der Wind meist schon zu heftig O4 sodas ich wieder reinfahre wegen der Sicherheit . 82€ist teuer und drauf bin ich noch nieeeee gekommen . Seit Ihr nur gefahren und das mit Vollgas ? Weniger Gas bedeutet bei den Wellen zwar langsammer vorwärts aber ist in meinen Augen manchmal sinnvoller aber auf jedefall günstiger .
> ...


 
Moin,
die 82€ kamen wie folgt zusammen:
45€ Bootsmiete
9,5€ Sprit ( Tank war nach abgabe noch über halbvoll)
12€ Seekarte
15,5€ Seeringlis

Bei uns haben die Wittlinge auch alles genommen was sich bewegt hat, die Makrelen und der Hornhecht wurden auf herringsvorfach gefangen.
beim Pilken kam alls 2 Std mal ein Wittli9ng hoch.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin Wolfgang , 
hatte schon einen Schreck bekommen wegen des Betrages aber so läßt er sich ja erklären und ohne Extras komme ich auch auf den Preis |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## deger (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Die Seekarte kostet extra??????
Dort, wo ich bisher Boote gemietet habe, war die immer dabei.


----------



## CyKingTJ (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Er hat vermutlich eine gekauft, beim Angelcenter bekommt man eine kostenlos leihweise.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
ganz klar ist ne Leihgabe vom Angelladen wenn die aber über Board geht dann muß sie bezahlt werden |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin 
hier mal die neuste Liste |supergri 

*Es möchten mit :*
hornhechteutin
CyKingTJ
uwe103 
Bruder von uwe103 unter Vorbehalt
grenzi mit Freundin
Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes 
wuggi mit 2 Kiddis auf eigener Wallnußschale :q  
Uschi+Achim
Patty unter Vorbehalt |supergri 
djoerni 
Schlammspringer  Freund von djoerni 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Micha:kannst du bitte für mich und hannes ein Boot reservieren?
Von uns kommt noch ein Angelkollege nach den wir dann später aufsammeln und bei uns im Boot aufnehmen.
Meinst du es reicht wenn ich einen Tag vor unserer Tour im Angeltreff anrufe wegen den Wattis,oder ist es dann für ne bestellung zu spät???
Wieviel Wattis nimmst du für sonen Trip mit???

Gruß  Klaus


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin Klaus 
Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl :q . Ich mache morgen mal die grobe Einteilung der Boote damit wir wissen wieviele Boote belegt sind  bzw ob wir noch Platz haben :q .
Wattis würde ich lieber ein paar Tage vorher bestellen damit genügend da sind aber das kläre ich auch die Tage mit dem Laden bis wann wir die Wattis bestllt haben müssen und ich würde sagen damit es kein Durcheinander gibt , sagt Ihr mir die Menge und ich bestelle dann für uns falls Ihr einverstanden seit .
Ich persönlich werde wohl 25 Stück ( gibt es geh nur in dieser Abpackung :q ) bestellen und dann noch einen Hering mitnehmen für Naturköder angeln . Ansonsten ist Spinnfischen oder Pilken mit bis zu 80g Pilker angesagt bei mir :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Falls wir zu wenig Boote haben bekommt man glaube ich auch noch Boote bei Kalles Angelshop,oder taugt der nix???
Wir werden wohl ein paar mehr Wattis nehmen da ich immer ne Route in der Abdrifft mit Naturköder habe.
Wenn wir wieder im Hafen ankommen,hat dann der  Angelladen noch auf,weil er mir dann noch wattis für den aben zurücklegen soll???
Angelst du mit Buttlöffel,wenn ja bräuchte ich mal ne Beschreibung wie das funkt.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

micha,
wenn du lust hast kannste mir ja mal per pm deine tel.nr. schicken,festnetzgespräche kosten mich nämlich kein cent.
gruß klaus


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
zu Kalle´s Booten sage ich nichts denn selber hab ich noch keins gemietet . Wir sollten aber mit den Booten auskommen die wir haben :q . Der Laden hat noch auf , wir müssen ja noch bezahlen und die Echos /Westen usw abgeben .
Zum angeln mit Buttlöffel : ist ganz einfach und ist dem Zander angeln ähnlich . Am Buttlöffel wir ein 2er Butthaken mit 10 cm Vorfach angebunden , auswerfen und ca 10 Sec. liegen lassen dann kurz anheben und 2 Umdrehungen oder eine :q  Schnurr einholen wieder 10 Sec usw usw . Geht einfach klasse mit dem Löffel , denn nicht nur Platte lassen sich gut fangen auch Dorsche:q 

Micha


----------



## djwollehh (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



deger schrieb:


> Die Seekarte kostet extra??????
> Dort, wo ich bisher Boote gemietet habe, war die immer dabei.


 
Die Seekarte war auch dabei. Aber leider war sie nicht so angetan davon das sie bei dem Wind kurzzeitig nicht beschwert wurde. Da hat sie sich wohl gedacht das das der richtige Zeitpunkt wäre um ein Selbstmordversuch zu starten, welcher dann auch gelungen ist.:c 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## uwe103 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde wohl 25 Stück ( gibt es geh nur in dieser Abpackung :q ) bestellen und dann noch einen Hering mitnehmen für Naturköder angeln . Ansonsten ist Spinnfischen oder Pilken mit bis zu 80g Pilker angesagt bei mir :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Moin Micha,

ich gehe zu 95 % davon aus, dass mein Bruder mitkommt. Da wir dann unterwegs noch CyKingTJ aufsammeln, hätten wir schon eine Bootscrew zusammen, oder?

Wie Hering auf Naturköder? Was läßt sich damit angeln und wie?

Spinnrute für MeFo oder gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten? Meine Spinnruten haben nämlich nur ein max. WG von 60 g.

Zu Anzahl der Wattis melde ich mich nochmals.


----------



## arno (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin.
Bei Kalles Angelshop kostet das Boot 45 Euro inklusiv Fischfinder und Karte.
Rettungswesten sind, wenn ich mich recht erinnere inklusive.
Fischfinder sind von Lorenz glaube ich.
Wir haben von 8 Uhr bis 18 Uhr geangelt, um ca. 16.30 machte der Akku vom Fischfinder schlapp.
Wir hatten ihn aber die ganze Zeit über an.
Ich fand das Boot ganz gut für zwei Mann, aber drei geht auch.


----------



## Carptigers (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na der sieht ja ganz nach unserem ersten Vorsitzenden aus #6 ...


----------



## CyKingTJ (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das hört sich doch gut an, machen wir dann also ne Fahrgemeinschaft. Klären wir dann alles per pn würd ich sagen. #6 

Wie ich dort angele werd ich ne Woche vorher entscheiden, erstmal noch paar Erfahrungsberichte abwarten bis dahin was gut geht. Und wer weiß, vielleicht werd ich nochmal nen Praktice-Day einfügen vor Ort wenn es die Zeit vorher zulässt.

Hauptsache ist nicht zu windig :v und dass der Floater nicht zu nass wird. |splat:

Was wäre eigentlich bei Wetter-Totalausfall, Telefonkette? Wann wollen wir eigentlich morgens loslegen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
 nicht mit Natur auf Heringe den Hering als Köder :q 
Zu Fall der Fälle und es geht nicht los wegen Wetter . Ich kriege immer vorher einen Anruf vom Laden falls es nicht losgeht und werde selber ein Auge aufs Wetter hier haben . Würde sagen wenn Ihr hier im AB bis 18 Uhr nichts gegenteiligen lesen werdet geht die Geschichte los :q . Losgehen wird es wohl gegen 7 Uhr wenn es hell wird und bis zum dunkel werden wird geangelt wer Bock hat :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djwollehh (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin,
wir durften erst ab 8 Uhr rausfahren, wegen der Helligkeit.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## CyKingTJ (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Kopflampe auf und los, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm oder wie war das !


----------



## djwollehh (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



arno schrieb:


> Moin.
> Bei Kalles Angelshop kostet das Boot 45 Euro inklusiv Fischfinder und Karte.
> Rettungswesten sind, wenn ich mich recht erinnere inklusive.
> Fischfinder sind von Lorenz glaube ich.
> ...


 
 Moin nochmals,
eine Parkscheibe fürs Auto gehört auch noch zum Mietpreis.
Wir konnten wie gesagt erst um ca 8 Uhr Auslaufen und waren gegen 17 Uhr wieder drinne, weil es schon langsam dunkel wurde.

Gruß
Wolfgang
Der Fischfinder hat die ganze Zeit durchgehalten.


----------



## djwollehh (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Kopflampe auf und los, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm oder wie war das !


 
Dann frage mal die Versicherung, was die dazu sagt, wenn dich der vermieter so raus lässt ;+ #c |kopfkrat 

Ich Glaube die wird im Ernstfall sich ganz schön quer stellen#d 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
wir haben ja bald die Zeitumstellung da kann es sein das wir wieder um 7 los können aber es kann auch sein das es erst um 8 losgeht , lassen wir uns überraschen und keine Angst 1.ist es bis dahin noch ein wenig hin und 2. werde ich Euch schon nicht im Regen stehen lassen und rechtzeit einen Zeitplan mitteilen |supergri . Wollen doch zusammen los fahren und zusammen Leos und Platte verhaften oder ? |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so ich war mal so frei und hab ne grobe Einteilung der Boote vorgenommen und ich hoffe es ist OK so auch wenn ich einen Wunsch nicht berücksichtigt habe weil wir so 1. alle Boote belegt haben mit 2 Personen so das auf Platte *und * auf Leos genagelt werden kann und 2. haben wir so die Chance noch Nachrücker unterzubringen |supergri 

*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin  + CyKingTJ
*Boot 2 : *uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103 
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll

Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

blau sind diejenigen die die Berta kriegen zum rauchen und die schwatten müssen Fische putzen |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## CyKingTJ (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ist in Ordnung die Einteilung, Zweierboote sind nicht verkehrt, mal sehen ob noch wer nachrückt oder abspringt, wie gesagt zu dritt ist an sich auch kein Problem, nur etwas enger halt.

@hornhechteutin Hast vergessen aufzuführen dass die blauen noch die Ausrüstung reinigen, die Getränke servieren und Hänger unmittelbar am Grund lösen :m


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Einteilung ist OK, so muß Uschi ihre Fische endlich selber putzen. #6 

Wir werden unsere 4 PMR Funkgeräte mitbringen, dann können wir uns auf dem Wasser untereinander verständigen.






Vielleicht hat einer der anderen Teilnehmer auch noch so ein Teil, dass er mitbringen kann.

Freuen uns schon riesig.......

MfG
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@ all

Ich habe am Mittwoch mit dem eigenen Kleinboot die Neustädter Bucht schon mal "angetestet". Absolut top Wetter, kaum Wellen, aber dennoch ganz gute Drift (circa 1,5 km/h).

An der Stelle vor dem Hansa-Park tat sich gar nichts. Ein Rentner, der mit seinem Boot bei mir längseits kam, hat mich dann noch total entmutigt: " Seit Tagen wird hier nichts mehr gefangen, ich weiss gar nicht, wo die Fische sich versteckt halten". Habe es danach noch an den Wracks des Verbandes vor Neustadt versucht, aber auch dort tote Hose.

Gegen 12.00 Uhr bin ich dann zur Untiefen-Tonne nach Pelzerhaken. Dort waren schon einige Boote auch von Kalle unterwegs. In der Rinne super Fisch-Anzeigen auf dem Echolot. Hering in Massen und teilweise auch gute Wittlinge. Habe dann an einer ganz leichten Rute (5-30gr Wurfgewicht) einen leichten Pilker und ein Heringsvorfach mit 2 Haken gefischt. Hat super Spaß gemacht und hat immerhin noch zu 18 fetten Heringen und 11 leckeren Wittlinge geführt. Puhh, kein Schneider!  :q Ich frage mich nur, wo der Dorsch steckt. Habe mich von 17 bis 7 m treiben lassen - nichts!

Also für Eure Tour empfehle ich Euch auf jeden Fall ein Herings- oder Makrelenvorfach  mitzunehmen. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass Ihr mehr Glück auf Dorsch habt als ich. Bin gespannt auf Eure Berichte.


----------



## CyKingTJ (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So, ich melde mich für eine Woche ab nach Schweden ein paar Hechte verhaften. 

Ich hoffe nur auf gute Neuigkeiten wenn ich zurück bin und macht keine Dummheiten solange ich weg bin ! :z


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



floh72 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern in der Bucht vor Neustadt.
> 
> Wind 2-3 ONO , Wasser 14 Grad
> 
> ...




@ all

Es gibt keine "untermaßigen" Wittlinge mehr, das Mindesmaß wurde für die Sportangler aufgehoben. Gleiches gilt u.a. auch für den Hering. Nur für die Erwerbsfischerei gilt nach wie vor das Mindestmaß von 23 cm.

Quelle:
Bekanntmachung des Amtes für ländliche Räume Kiel, Abteilung Fischerei, als obere Fischereibehörde 
vom 03. Februar 2006 - 6/63 - 7501.20.02 -. 
Aufgrund des § 22 Abs. 3 der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in 
Küstengewässern (KüFO) vom 23. Juni 1999 (GVOBI. Schl.-H., 1999, S. 206), zuletzt 
geändert durch Landesverordnung zur Änderung der Schleswig-Holsteinischen 
Küstenfischereiordnung vom 10. Februar 2005 (GVOBI. Schl.-H., 2005, S. 125), 
werden in schleswig-holsteinischen Küstengewässern die 
1. Mindestmaße für 
Flunder, Hering, Wittling und Kliesche und die 
2. Schonzeiten für 
weibliche Scholle, weibliche Flunder, Steinbutt und Glattbutt 
nach § 2 KüFO und die 
3. Mindestmaschenöffnungen für 
die Sprottenfischerei vom 32 mm 
nach §10 KüFO 
aufgehoben.


----------



## djwollehh (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hi,
mir würde es aber ziemlich weh tun, wenn ich 10 cm große Wittlinge abschlachte wenn ich sie ohne Probleme wieder zurück setzten könnte.
Ob es da nun ein Mindesmaß gibt oder nicht.

Aber trozdem danke für die Info.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Fehlerteufel (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Alle die dabei sind: hat zufällig jemand von euch ein GPS das er mit nimmt?
Ich habe eben gerade ein neues zu einem echt unglaublichen Preis bei ebay erworben,werde es dann mitnehmen.

@Uschi+Achim: ich werde mich mal drum kümmern noch ein oder zwei solche Funkgeräte aufzutreiben....das ist echt ne gute Idee.

@Micha : ich rufe dich diese Woche mal an , hatte die letzten Tage viel zutun und bin nicht dazu gekommen.


*Bald gehts los!!!#6 #6 #6 *


----------



## djoerni (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ja michsen hat eins! liegt aber noch auf fehmarn. hoffe das ich das bis dahin abgeholt hab. 

ICH MUSS AUF DIE SEE!!!! DREHE LANGSAM DURCH OHNE DORSCHIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:c :c :c :c :c 

grus jörn


----------



## uwe103 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Na der sieht ja ganz nach unserem ersten Vorsitzenden aus #6 ...



Moin Flo,

falls Du den 1. Vorsitzenden vom ASV Isenbüttel meinen solltest, der bin ich nicht, sondern der Geschäftsführer


----------



## uwe103 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> hier mal die neuste Liste |supergri
> 
> *Es möchten mit :*
> ...



Moin Micha,

den Vorbehalt bei meinem Bruder kannst Du entfernen, er kommt definitiv mit. Solltest Du dann die Wattis ordern, für uns zusammen dann bitte 50 Stück, Danke.


----------



## Carptigers (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ach ja Uwe, ist ja Herbert.... #q  Trotzdem mal schön jemanden aus unserem Verein hier zu sehen(lesen) #h


----------



## Uschi+Achim (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @Alle die dabei sind: hat zufällig jemand von euch ein GPS das er mit nimmt?
> Ich habe eben gerade ein neues zu einem echt unglaublichen Preis bei ebay erworben,werde es dann mitnehmen.
> 
> *Bald gehts los!!!#6 #6 #6 *


Hallo Fehlerteufel,
wir bringen unser GPS mit. Habe schon einige markante Punkte gespeichert.






Bis dann....

Achim


----------



## Fehlerteufel (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich hab mir dieses nette Gerät geholt:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich hab zwar nicht viel Ahnung von sowas aber die Bewertungen sind ganz gut für das Garmin Etrex.
*Warum ist heute noch nicht der 18.11.06????*

*Gruß Klaus*


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
so da bin ich wieder nach den schönen Ferkelessen :q  satt und fit ohne Bauarbeiter im Kopp die haben heute morgen Feierabend gemacht :q 
@Uwe
hab ich doch längst das mit Deinem Bruder 

@Fehlerteufel
jupp mach das mit dem anrufen freu mich schon

@ Uschi 
hab auch 2 Funkgeräte vom BB fischen her , bringe die auch mit :q 

@all
hier die Liste Boot nochmal + die Watti Liste

*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin  + CyKingTJ
*Boot 2 : *uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103 
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll

Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 150 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

wenn ihr 25 bzw 50 wattis nehmt dann nehme ich halt 100.....
bitte bestellen micha
gruß klaus:m :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> wenn ihr 25 bzw 50 wattis nehmt dann nehme ich halt 100.....
> bitte bestellen micha
> gruß klaus:m :m




Mach ich doch glatt mit 2 t und ändere die Liste ab |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

nehme dann für uns mal paushal 3x50 wattis!!!


----------



## Uschi+Achim (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hi Micha,

für Uschi und mich bitte 50 Wattis.

MfG
Achim


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
supie ändere die Watti Liste gleich ab |supergri 

Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Kurze Fragen vom Unerfahrenen Bootsangler,
1. Nehmt ihr auch Leute mit die ihr nicht kennt und die nicht so viel Erfahrung haben?
2. Was kostet so ein Kleinbootturn?
3. Geht ihr nur auf Dorsch?
4. Mit was für Ruten Angelt ihr im Allgemeinen?
5. Wann soll euer Turn stattfinden?
6. Von wo aus Fahrt ihr?


Gruß von dem der nach dem Motto Lebt : "Fragen kostet nichts"


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Kurze Fragen vom Unerfahrenen Bootsangler,
> 1. Nehmt ihr auch Leute mit die ihr nicht kennt und die nicht so viel Erfahrung haben?
> 2. Was kostet so ein Kleinbootturn?
> 3. Geht ihr nur auf Dorsch?
> ...


Hallo Ostseeangler,
Die meisten von uns kennen sich nicht persönlich,wir fahren von neustadt- holstein,das boot kostet den ganzen tag 40 euro.
wir angeln auf alles was die see hergibt:dorsch platte wittling  hering makrele.
am besten nimmst du mal zu hornhecht eutin (Micha) kontakt auf.
gruß klaus

ps. es soll los gehen am 18.11. morgens gegen 7.00 uhr wohl


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Danke für die bisherigen Infos! In Neustadt im Hafen war ich öfters auf Hering,Barsch und Aal, von daher kenne ich sowohl Kalles Angelshop als auch den Angelshop direkt am Hafen und die Boote habe ich dort natürlich auch gesehen .
Da fallen mir dann gleich neue Fragen ein, aber ich stelle dies lieber erstmal zurück, außer die Frage mit wieviele Leuten ihr auf einem Boot angelt!


----------



## djoerni (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

wir fahren mit drei leuten pro boot raus! :m


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

mist #q den 18. kann ich nicht - das WE schwer verhindert ...
erst die beiden Wochen danach Urlaub und bestimmt öfter auf der Ostsee zu finden !
bin gespannt wie die Ergebnisse dann aussehen, langsam muß doch was gehen dann so Mitte November #6


----------



## djoerni (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also wenn das nicht langsam losgeht, dann mach ich mir aber gedanken#c keine ahnung was die leos für nen auftrag haben dieses jahr. sind wohl noch zu viele krebse da die sie satt machen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Was für Angelmaterialien bräuchte ich denn fürs Bootsangeln, weil mit ner Brandungsrute werde ich dort wohl fehl am platz sein! Was für verschiedene Angeln, welche Gewichte für Pilker und Grundblei? Was für eine Sehnenstärke?
Sonstige Köder?

Hättet ihr evt noch Platz frei und wer würde einen komplett unerfahrenen mit auf sein Boot nehmen?

@djoerni: die krebse fressen uns auch immer schön die wattis ab, aber es werden schon weniger!

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

leichte Pilkrute 2,4-2,7m bis ca 120-130g, Pilker von 50-100g oder ca 10cm Gufis mit 35-50g, ein paar dorschvorfächer, als Schnur ne 0,35-0,40mm Mono oder besser ne geflochtene 0,15-0,17mm


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

benutzt ihr für die dorschvorfächer auch ne pilkrute?
macht ihr dort ein pilker unten dran oder normales blei?
Angelt ihr immer mit einer rute oder auch mit mehreren? zB: eine auf grund mit wattis und nebenbei mit einer auf pilker und guffis?

sry dasss ich so viel frage aber wie gesagt sehr unerfahrne in dem gebiet!


----------



## djoerni (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

du kannst wenn die boote nicht zu voll sind, also mit 2-3 leuten kannst du in der abdrift die ruten mit naturköder raushängen und auf der anderen seite pilken. du kannst mit ner normalen pilk oder ner schwereren grundrute wg ca. bis 100 gramm mit naturköder angeln. 

gruß jörn


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

entweder *Pilk*vorfächer (mit Beifängern) mit Pilker unten dran (geht natürlich bei erhöhter Hängergefahr auch mit nem normalen Blei oder Pilker ohne Drilling), oder nur nen Gufi über Grund zupfen ...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na dann nochmal zurück zu einer ursprünglichen Frage :

Hättet ihr evt noch Platz frei und wer würde einen komplett unerfahrenen mit auf sein Boot nehmen?;+;+;+


----------



## djoerni (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

meld dich mal bei hornhechteutin! der ist der bootsmanager bei der tour! ich glaube da ist noch ein platz frei. und leuten die noch nie los waren auf der ostsee das ganze zeigen sollte nicht das problem sein. mein boot ist leider schon voll sonst hätten wir dich mitgenommen. aber wie gesagt meld dich bei hornhecht. da wird dir sicherlich geholfen!

gruß jörn


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

erstmal suchen 

Per Pn oder wie soll ich mich bei ihm melden?


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

steht dir völlig frei denke ich .... :m
denke er list hier auch mal mit, aber PN oder email wird wohl das beste sein #6
drück die Daumen das sich noch nen Plätzchen finden lässt ...
bei mir ist es immer meistens sehr kurzfristig und Ortswahl sehr abhängig von der Windrichtung und -stärke
in den nächsten Monaten auch sehr viel mehr Schleppangeln als reines Pilken angesagt sein ...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ja sage bescheid dann, ich fahre immer gerne mit und bin auch kurzfristig immer gern dabei!

gruß benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so hab mitgelesen und auch schon die PN rausgeschickt |supergri .
Hier also die neue Liste und es ist schön wieder mal eine neues Gesicht kennenzulernen
*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin  + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87 Boot voll
*Boot 2 : *uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103 
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll

Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 150 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck

Bis zum 5.11 haben wir auch noch die Chance Boot 6 zu bekommen

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Holst du die Wattis vorher aus Eutin oder kaufst du die in Neustadt vor Ort? Wo parkt ihr dort?

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 





Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Holst du die Wattis vorher aus Eutin oder kaufst du die in Neustadt vor Ort? Wo parkt ihr dort?
> 
> Gruß Benny


Wattis bestell ich vor in Neustadt und geparkt wird direkt vor dem Laden |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Aso ok, ich frage weil ich von den Wattis nicht so begeistert bin er hat so manches Mal ganz schön kleine dort, in Eutin hab ich meißt mehr Glück! Dann geb ich mal noch ne Bestellung dazu von 25 Wattis 

Dann hat sich das Problem mit dem Parken ja auch erledigt! Ich hatte mir deswegen etwas Gedanken gemacht, weil man dort sonst überall mit Parkschein oder Parkscheibe parken kann, aber dann ist das ja auch geklärt!

Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

wo is denn ahrensbök???
gehört das noch zu europa???


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

|kopfkrat hmmmm

Ahrensbök liegt genau zwischen Eutin und Lübeck an der b432!


15km bis nach Eutin,Lübeck,Scharbeutz!
Bis nach Neustadt sinds 25km 

Leigt also eigentlich ganz gut, da das Strecken sind die man gut mit dem Auto zurücklegen kann!

Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> wo is denn ahrensbök???
> gehört das noch zu europa???



Ist ein Kaff mit 10 Häusern 3 Kneipen und 100 Ganoven |supergri |supergri . Ne im Ernst ist ein schöner Ort mit klasse Bäckereine |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Ist ein Kaff mit 10 Häusern 3 Kneipen und 100 Ganoven |supergri |supergri . Ne im Ernst ist ein schöner Ort mit klasse Bäckereine |supergri
> ...


huhu micha.....
ich meinte eigentlich wo das dorf liegt,kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
gruß klaus


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ups ostseeangler hat es schon beschrieben.....hab ich verpennt...wahr zu sehr in meine verwarnung von meeresangler schwerin vertieft.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wofür haste denn die Verwarnung bekommen? 

@ Micha: Ahrensbök ist mittlerweile schon ne Kleinstadt,als Updateinfo 

Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so hab mitgelesen und auch schon die PN rausgeschickt |supergri .
Hier also die neue Liste und es ist schön wieder mal eine neues Gesicht kennenzulernen
*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin  + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87 Boot voll
*Boot 2 : *uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103 
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll
*Boot 6* 


Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 150 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck

So ich werde für alle Fälle Boot 6 auch noch reservieren weil doch noch ein paar dazu kommen könnten . Es sollte aber bitte allen klar sein *ab dem 5.11 gibt es nur noch vor und kein zurück , wer dann absagt der bezahlt trotzdem, wenn ich das Boot nicht zurückgeben kann !!!!!!!!!*



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

eben hat es an der tür geklingelt,und siehe da,der mann von hermes war da.
hurra meine klamotten für unseren trip sind gekommen:thermooverall,neoprenhandschuhe,neoprensocken.
echt geil!!!!

@ostseeangler:ich habe böse worte über einen kutterkapitän verloren,den ich trotz der verwarnung immer noch nicht lieb habe|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 
gruß klaus


----------



## Fehlerteufel (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
ist das nen fehler in deiner liste micha oder wo kommt stephan miteinmal her????


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> *Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
> ist das nen fehler in deiner liste micha oder wo kommt stephan miteinmal her????



nööööööööööööö kein Fehler |supergri . Stephan ( ist auch AB -Name )ist hier auch im Board und kommt aus Scharbeutz . Hatte mit ihm vorhin telefoniert und da sagte er mir , das er gerne mit möchte |supergri . Kenne den Typen |supergri  persönlich und gehe sehr gerne mit ihm angeln . Bedeutet bei mir schon ein Ritterschlag das sag ich nicht zu jedem |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## uwe103 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> es soll los gehen am 18.11. morgens gegen 7.00 uhr wohl



Moin Micha,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich bei dieser Uhrzeit um den Zeitpunkt des Treffen handelt, oder |kopfkrat 
Um zu der genannten Zeit rechtzeitg in Neustadt zu sein, muss ich hier nämlich schon um 3.30 Uhr losfahren :c und unterwegs auch noch meinen Bruder und CYKingTJ aufsammeln.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ach das schaffste schon 

Ich köönte noch wen aus der Umgebung abholen,Eutin,Pönitz ,Scharbeutz oder ähnliches, falls Bedarf besteht.
Ich hätte noch jemanden, der auch gerne mitkommen würde, wer würde den denn mit aufs Boot nehmen?

Na Micha, dann muss ich mich ja anstrengen und nicht all zu sehr blamieren! 

Benny


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

HI , denn tragt mich mal noch für Boot 6 ein , aber ertsmal unter vorbehalt. 
Muß noch abklären wie das am 18.11. mit Arbeiten ist. Gebe denn bis spätestens 4.11. bescheid. 
Hoffe das sich noch ne 2. oder 3. Person findete für Boot 6. 40€ alleine ist nämlich ein bisschen viel , oder gibt es *Gruppenrabatt* bei 6 Booten ? 

Watties werde ich wohl selber organiesieren , aber 100gr Seeringler könnt ich noch gebrauchen.

Gnauer Termin ist 18.11 um 7.00 treffen am Angelladen dierekt am Hafen , oder hat sich da noch was geändert ??


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> nööööööööööööö kein Fehler |supergri . Stephan ( ist auch AB -Name )ist hier auch im Board und kommt aus Scharbeutz . Hatte mit ihm vorhin telefoniert und da sagte er mir , das er gerne mit möchte |supergri . Kenne den Typen |supergri  persönlich und gehe sehr gerne mit ihm angeln . Bedeutet bei mir schon ein Ritterschlag das sag ich nicht zu jedem |supergri
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Hallo Stephan!
Herzlich Willkommen an Board #6 
Find ich prima, dass wir jetzt auch ein Salzwasserprofi an Board haben. Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na bei mir aufm Board wird ja hoffentlich auch so n Profi sein, damit ich mir schön viel abgucken kann 
Hoffe auch, dass solche Bootstouren dann öfters stattfinden während der Dorschzeit und hoffe dass am 18.11 der Wind mitspielt, denn wenn wir so nen Wind wie gestern Abend haben, glaube ich nicht dass wir rausfahren können! War ganz schön heftig und das erste mal seit 3 Jahren dass ich wieder auf n Krallenblei zurückgreifen musste!

Benny


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hätte jemand von euch noch Platz aufm Boot für nen Freund von mir? Der würde auch gerne mit ist aber genauso unerfahren wie ich, deswegen auch ganz gut dass wir nicht auf einem Boot sitzen dann, wenn ihrn jemadn mit drauf nimmt!

Hoffe auf baldige Antwort und bis dahin Petri Heil(Heut wird erstmal noch die Küste unsicher gemacht  )

Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin 
Hier also die neue Liste und es ist schön wieder mal eine neues Gesicht kennenzulernen
*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin  + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87 Boot voll
*Boot 2 : *uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103 
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll
*Boot 6* NOK Angler + Freund von Ostseeangler87 


Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 150 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck

So ich werde für alle Fälle Boot 6 auch noch reservieren weil doch noch ein paar dazu kommen könnten . Es sollte aber bitte allen klar sein *ab dem 5.11 gibt es nur noch vor und kein zurück , wer dann absagt der bezahlt trotzdem, wenn ich das Boot nicht zurückgeben kann !!!!!!!!!*

@Ostseeangler87
Dein Kumpel hab ich in Boot 6 reingesteckt mit NOK Angler als Kaptän |supergri 
Auf Dein Angebot mit dem mitnehmen von Eutin aus würde ich gerne annehmen . Mein Frau könnte dann mit unseren Wauwies wegfahren und müßte nicht zuhause bleiben weil der Alte mal wieder angeln fährt |supergri 

@all
geht mal davon aus das wir uns um 7,30 Uhr treffen und um 8 Uhr starten können weil am Wochenende ja die Uhr umgestellt wird und es morgs so noch ein wenig dunkel ist 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## djoerni (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

das wird je ne richtige armada die da die ostsee durchpflügt#6
mal sehen was die leos dazu sagen wenn da so ne meute auf die neustädter bucht losgelassen wird...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja bin ich auch mal gespannt!
Wie sieht das aus, fahren wir alle so ziemlich an die gleiche Stelle oder Werden verschiedene Gebiete besiedelt und dann gibt es Absprachen wo was los ist?

@ Micha: ja ist kien Problem, wir sind dann mit meinem Freund, zu 3 im Wagen, das sollte noch gut passen, da die Ruten ja nicht so lang sind wie die Brandugsruten und selbst da würde ich noch insg 3 mitbekommen. Die Angelsachen nehmen ja nicht so viel Platz weg und der Kofferraum ist groß genug 

Dann könnte ich maximal noch ein Platz anbieten, aber dann wäre Schluss.

Gruß Benny


----------



## wuggi (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hallo,
ist in der naehe vom bootsvermieter eine slippe oder treffen wir uns offshore?

und hat jemand brauchbare seekarten von dem gebiet eingescannt, die ich per mail kriegen koennte?
ich war gestern bei niemeyer.
die wollen fuer den kartensatz 54 euronen haben :-((
alternative ist natuerlich emissionshaus.de.
aber die einbindung in seaclear ist damit so mistig.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @all
> geht mal davon aus das wir uns um 7,30 Uhr treffen und um 8 Uhr starten können weil am Wochenende ja die Uhr umgestellt wird und es morgs so noch ein wenig dunkel ist


   Ähm Micha, ich kann mich täuschen aber wird die Uhrzeit nicht von 3 auf 2 zurückgestellt? Das würde dann nämlich bedeuten dass es morgens früher hell wird, weil wenn man nach der alten zeit 7 uhr hat wäre die neue 6 uhr, das heißt es wäre um 6 so hell wie momentan um 7. 

Wie gesagt kann mich täuschen

Gruß


----------



## Fehlerteufel (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

die uhr wird vorgestellt,denke ich#c#c#c


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
nun bin ich total verunsichert wegen der Uhrzeit |supergri . Würde sagen das halten wir uns offen bis Montag vor der Tour OK ?
Das Du mich mitnimmst ist klasse Benny hast auch nur 2 x 200m Umweg zu fahren weil ich dicht an der Umgehungstraße wohne |supergri 

@wuggi
wie sieht es bei Dir mit Wattis aus ?Das mit der Slippe , da kümmere ich mich drum die Tage . Hab eh noch einen Termin bei Jens wegen einer anderen Sache und da frage ich wo du slippen kannst ,denn treffen sollten wir uns schon alle im Hafen und dann unsere Keinbootarmagda in Richtung See und Fisch zusammen zu steuern :q . Kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

*Ach ja  2 Plätze haben wir noch frei falls einer noch mitkommen möchte * :q :q :q :q


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ok also laut Fernsehzeitung zurück 

Aber mit der Uhrzeit würde ich auch wann anders absprechen um zu sehen wanns hell wird!

@ micha, ist ja kein problem, wo genau du wohnst müssen wir dann kurz vorher am besten telefonisch noch klären.

Benny


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hier mal eine kleine "Eselsbrücke" für die Sommer- und Winterzeit:

S*o*mmer =  1 Stunde v*o*rgestellt

W*ü*nter = 1 Stunde zur*ü*ckgestellt

Alles klar?


----------



## uwe103 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @all
> geht mal davon aus das wir uns um 7,30 Uhr treffen und um 8 Uhr starten können weil am Wochenende ja die Uhr umgestellt wird und es morgs so noch ein wenig dunkel ist
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Moin Micha,

na das ist doch 'nen Wort. Mir langt es noch vom letzten WE, habe gute 3 Stunden bis zur Aral Tanke vor der Sundbrücke benötigt und Treff war da um 6.45 Uhr.

Nee, 7.30 Uhr ist eine angenehme Zeit #6


----------



## uwe103 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine "Eselsbrücke" für die Sommer- und Winterzeit:
> 
> S*o*mmer =  1 Stunde v*o*rgestellt
> 
> ...




Moin Reinhard,

klingt sehr poetisch


----------



## wuggi (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @wuggi
> wie sieht es bei Dir mit Wattis aus ?Das mit der Slippe , da kümmere ich mich drum die Tage . Hab eh noch einen Termin bei Jens wegen einer anderen Sache und da frage ich wo du slippen kannst ,denn treffen sollten wir uns schon alle im Hafen und dann unsere Keinbootarmagda in Richtung See und Fisch zusammen zu steuern :q . Kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten :q



Wattis? Na klar!
Soviel wie man braucht - Du bist hier der Profi.
Gibt es da draussen auch Meerforellen?
Dann buddel ich noch Tauwürmer aus.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine "Eselsbrücke" für die Sommer- und Winterzeit:
> 
> S*o*mmer =  1 Stunde v*o*rgestellt
> 
> ...




Na dann habe ich ja ausnhamsweise mal Recht gehabt


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


wuggi schrieb:


> Wattis? Na klar!
> Soviel wie man braucht - Du bist hier der Profi.
> Gibt es da draussen auch Meerforellen?
> Dann buddel ich noch Tauwürmer aus.



Wattis würde ich sagen 25 Stck pro Person sollten reichen zumal wir ja auch noch Pilken wollen . Ich selber werde 25 Stck nehmen und vielleicht wenn nicht so viel Drift ist ( wird also erst morgens entschieden :q ) ein paar Kneifer dazunehmen . Mefo´s sind draußen , aber die werden meist beim schleppen gefangen und das dürfte bei unserer Armada schlecht gehen :q .

Nun noch was zur Ausrüstung . Da die meisten Boote mit 3 Leuten besetzt ,werden ist der Platz begrenzt auf dem Boot . Tut Euch und Euren Mitfahrern einen Gefallen und nehmt nicht soviel mit ,denn über Koffer usw will ja keiner stolpern und bewegen wollen und müssen wir uns ja auch noch auf dem Boot .
Ich würde vorschlagen das jeder eine Angel mitnimmt und vielleicht Tele angeln die nimmt ja nicht soviel Platz wech :q . Verzichtet auf eine Kühlbox , ne kleine Tasche reicht auch für die Kanne und ein paar Brote und für die Fische einfache ne Tüte oder einen Drahtsetzkescher, den werde ich für unser Bot mitnehmen und wird dann beim angeln über Board gelassen , nimmt also keinen Platz weg . Ich werde die Tage mal meine Sachen zusammen packen und ein Bildchen machen was ich dabei hab , weniger ist in unserem Fall mehr , mehr Spaß :q .
Uschi und Achim hab ich auch schon überzeugt gehabt und die Erfahrung hat mir bisher Recht gegegben :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hat sich noch einer angemeldet per Telefon bei mir :q .
Hier die neuste Liste:
*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87Boot voll
*Boot 2 :*uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103+ FrankNMSBoot voll
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll
*Boot 6* NOK Angler + Freund von Ostseeangler87 


Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 150 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck
FrankNMS 25 Stck

Kann sein das ich doch noch die Bootsbesatzung ummodel werde , laßt Euch überraschen |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich doch noch die Bootsbesatzung ummodel werde , laßt Euch überraschen |supergri |supergri
> Micha



Schade, war eigentlich ganz froh, dass ich bei einem Erfahrenen Bootsangler an Board bin.

Schlägst du also vor, dass jeder nur eine Angel mitnimmt und nicht eine für Wattis etc und ein ein zum Pilken? Die Boote haben doch extra Angelständer, oder täusche ich mich jetzt?

Aber mit den Angelsachen hast du schon ganz Recht, ich werde auch nur das nötigste mitnehmen und nicht den ganzn Angelkoffer und nene Extra eimer für die Fische etc,normal Plastiktüten sollten es auch tun, da ich keinen Setzkescher habe. Mal schauen ob wir die Tüten und sonstigen Behälter auch füllen können. Hoffe ja mal das die Temperatur so langsam mal runter geht. 
Freu mich schon tierisch auf unseren Turn und ich persönlich bin ganz zufrieden auf dem Boot auf dem ich bisher eingetragen wurde 

Gruß


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
keine Angst Benny , Du bleibst bei mir im Boot :q  . Muß doch auf Dich aufpassen sonst komme ich nicht wieder zurück |supergri  . Dachte da an Uwe´s Boot weil er, sein Bruderherz und CyKingTJ ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und so wie auch schon gewünscht würde eine Besatzung bilden könnten |supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja stimmt schon 
Aufpassen glaube ich weniger, aber gute Tips brauche ich 120% 

Wir fahren aber alle zusammen raus oder?


----------



## CyKingTJ (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moinsen, melde mich aus Schweden zurück.

Mensch, toll dass wir jetzt schon so viele Boote voll haben, wird ja ein richtiges Event. 

Mir ist es egal auf welchem Boot ich mit angele, sollten nur alle seefest sein. :v (Reisetabletten gibts in gut sortierten Apotheken!)

War ja anfangs so angedacht, dass ich mal ne Tour mit Hornhechteutin mache, was sich daraus so entwickelt hat, was Micha?

Hoffe nur es wird noch knallig kälter und der Wind hält sich in der Zeit. Ich rate noch allen sich wirklich dick einzupacken, Kajüten mit Heizung gibts nicht auf den Booten. :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
@Ostseeangler87
jupp wir fahren alle zusammen los und ich hoffe wir fahren auch alle zusammen wieder zurück |supergri |supergri . 

@CyKingTJ
da haste Recht , was aus einem einfachen treffen geworden ist |supergri . Ich hoffe Du hast im Urlaub den einen oder anderen Fisch verhaften können |supergri 

@all
das mit dem Bootsbesatzung wechseln war nur ne Idee wegen der Fahrgemeinschft von Uwe und CyKingTJ . Aber es bringt Unglück was zu ändern was aus dem Bauch kommt also lassen wir wenn alle einverstanden sind die Besatzungen |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## CyKingTJ (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also verhaften konnten wir so einiges, leider nicht so gut wie wir es uns vorgstellt haben. Hatten zeitweise Sturm und konnten nicht auf den See. Zudem Stromausfall in der Hütte und somit Wasserausfall und Kühlschrankausfall.

Ich schreibe noch nen Bericht und werd ihn hier verlinken, erstmal muss ich die Bilder bearbeiten.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na hab ich ein Glück, dass ich Seefest bin 
Ich war ein einziges mal auf nem Kutter zum Angeln und da war es so heftig dass wir abbrechen mussten, außer mir und einer Hand voll anderer hingen alle anderen halb über Board oder aufm Klo zum :v , ich hab während dessen erstmal ne schöne Gulaschsuppe zu mir genommen |supergri

Also brauchste dir da keine großen Sorgen machen ich werd schon ned :v und falls es doch passieren sollte, was ich nicht glaube, dann geht das über Board oder in ne Tüte 
Bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder und den Bericht!
Ich sollte mir auch mal ne Camera anschaffen um meine Angeltouren festzuhalten.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das liest sich ja hier spannend.
Mist, das man soweit weg wohnt.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Die Zeit will einfach nicht vergehen, ich bin wirklich schon wahnsinnig gespannt, aber das dauert einfach viel zu lange 
Mal hoffen dass die nächsten Tage schneller vergehen


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
Hier die neuste Liste:
*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87Boot voll
*Boot 2 :*uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103+ FrankNMSBoot voll
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll
*Boot 6* NOK Angler + Freund von Ostseeangler87 


Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 100 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck
FrankNMS 25 Stck
CyKingTJ 25 Stck
wuggi 50 Stck würde ich sagen für 3 Personen
NOK Angler 25 Stck + 100 g Ringler oder auch Kneifer genannt 

Ich werde Donnerstag mal nach Neustadt fahren um mich wegen der Slippe für wuggi schlau zu machen und zu klären wie wir die Abfahrt zügig gestalten können damit wir zum Fisch kommen :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hab doch glatt was vergessen |supergri . Meine Bootsmanschaft ist echt auf Draht und wir haben uns schon über PN ausgetauscht wer was mitbringt damit wir keinen Möbelwagen brauchen |supergri . Würde vorschlagen das sich die anderen Besatzungen auch mal kurzschließen , damit nicht 3 Kescher und 3 Gaffs 4 Eimer usw mitgeschleppt werden |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## NOK Angler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hi Micha , sag mal kannst du mir watties mitbestellen ??
Ich würde denn 25Stk + 100gr Seeringler nehmen ,  wenn du welche bekommen kannst.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hab doch glatt was vergessen |supergri . Meine Bootsmanschaft ist echt auf Draht und wir haben uns schon über PN ausgetauscht wer was mitbringt damit wir keinen Möbelwagen brauchen |supergri . Würde vorschlagen das sich die anderen Besatzungen auch mal kurzschließen , damit nicht 3 Kescher und 3 Gaffs 4 Eimer usw mitgeschleppt werden |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


wir sind auch auf zack.....wir nehmen jeder keinen kescher und kein gaff mit damit wir mehr platz für die ganzen eimer wo drinne wir unsere fische schleppen müssen haben....|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

holt ihr die ganz dicken dann mit dem kleinen finger hoch ? 
Nene, Spaß


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> holt ihr die ganz dicken dann mit dem kleinen finger hoch ?
> Nene, Spaß


Die ganz Dicken????
OHHH|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:ich vergaß zu erwähnen das uns die Meyer  Werft in Papenburg einen Schwimmkran zur Verfügung stellt#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


NOK Angler schrieb:


> Hi Micha , sag mal kannst du mir watties mitbestellen ??
> Ich würde denn 25Stk + 100gr Seeringler nehmen ,  wenn du welche bekommen kannst.



Aber klar mach ich das und das mit den Kneifern sollte kein Problem werden , Jens hat ja ein bischen Zeit welche zu ordern :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich werde alt |supergri 

*Auf Boot 6 ist noch 1 Platz frei * wer also noch mit möchte kein Problem :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Die ganz Dicken????
> OHHH|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:ich vergaß zu erwähnen das uns die Meyer  Werft in Papenburg einen Schwimmkran zur Verfügung stellt#6



HeHe, na dann 
Holt sie euch Jungs 

Nimmst auch noch was anderes außer Wattis an Naturködern, Micha?

Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> HeHe, na dann
> Holt sie euch Jungs
> 
> Nimmst auch noch was anderes außer Wattis an Naturködern, Micha?
> ...



Vielleicht noch einen Hering in Streifen geschnitten aber das überlege ich mir noch und wenn ja , der reicht für uns 3 :q :q :q 



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hab davon auch noch 2-3 im kühlfach liegen, also hoffen dass noch welche dazu kommen, damit ne Mahlzeit draus werden kann


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan!
> Herzlich Willkommen an Board #6
> Find ich prima, dass wir jetzt auch ein Salzwasserprofi an Board haben. Dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen.
> 
> ...



Moin at all , Moin Uschi+Achim,

hatte leider ein paar Tage keinen IN - Zugang - daher die späte Antwort.

Freue mich auch auf euch Beide - und mal sehen, was geht.

"Wi mokt dat schon" wie der "Holsteiner sagt !!!

... wenn vorhanden, nehmt Heringsvorfächer mit - psst - aber nicht weitererzählen. GEHEIM    

Makrele soll gehen...


Ansonsten bis denne..

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

irgendwie habe ich das gefühl die zeit geht garnicht rum#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Geht mir aber genauso. Was ist so die Durchschnittsgröße einer Makrele?


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hier noch mal die neue Liste und :q :q 
*Alle Boote sind voll besetzt * :q 

Vorhin hat sich noch ein alter lieber Freund per Telefon angemeldet den viele auch schon kennen , Heggi 

Hier die neuste Liste:
*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87Boot voll
*Boot 2 :*uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103+ FrankNMSBoot voll
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll
*Boot 6* NOK Angler + Freund von Ostseeangler87 + Heggi  Boot voll



Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 2 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 150 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck
FrankNMS 25 Stck
Heggi 25 Stck

Freu mich schon auf den Tag :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na das sind doch gute Nachrichten, dann ist die Mannschaft ja komplett, jetzt müssen wir nur noch warten, dass es ednlich der 18te ist.
Das dauert echt zu lang!


----------



## CyKingTJ (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also eigentlich müßte man mal das Angelcenter anhauen wie es aussieht ob sie nicht für die besten Fänger paar kleine Preise sponsern, schließlich nehmen wir ja alle 6 Boote auf einmal wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

@Micha - Ich bin aus Deiner Watti-Bestellung wieder verschwunden, bitte meine 25 Stck. nachtragen.

Wie war das eigentlich, der Bordjüngste muss doch abhaken und die Haken neu bestücken und Hänger am Grund lösen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich, der Bordjüngste muss doch abhaken und die Haken neu bestücken und Hänger am Grund lösen oder sehe ich das falsch?


  Das hättest wohl gern was , ich will ja auch irgendwann nochmal n bisschen warme Hände bekommen 
Sonst bin ich nur noch am Wurm aufziehen.


----------



## wuggi (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Micha
Ich bin auch aus deiner Watti-Bestellung rausgeflogen.

Ich komme nur noch mit einem Kiddy (8).
Der Lütte (4) wird Schlechtwetter nicht lange mitmachen und mault auch sonst zuviel rum.

Auch wollte ich schon am Vortag anreisen und das Boot schon vorbereiten (Mast setzen und in's Wasser bringen).
Hattest Du da nicht ein Hotel in der Nähe??


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
upps da hatte ich wohl die flasche Liste kopiert :q 

Hier die neuste Liste:
*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87Boot voll
*Boot 2 :*uwe103 + Bruder von uwe103+ FrankNMSBoot voll
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll
*Boot 6* NOK Angler + Freund von Ostseeangler87 + Heggi Boot voll


Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 1 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 100 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck
FrankNMS 25 Stck
CyKingTJ 25 Stck
wuggi 50 Stck würde ich sagen für 2 Personen
NOK Angler 25 Stck + 100 g Ringler oder auch Kneifer genannt 
Heggi 25 Stck 

@CyKingTJ
das machen wir so , Benny kümmert sich um die Köderbestückung und um die Versorung des Fanges :q 

@wuggi
jupp haben ein Hotel nur sind im November Betriebsferien |uhoh: . Aber ich werde mich mal um ne gute Unterkumpft erkundigen in Neustadt und melde mich noch bei Dir :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

um die Sehnsucht noch nen büschn mehr zu wecken,* hier* nen nettes kleines (20 MB) Filmchen ... #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin


HD4ever schrieb:


> um die Sehnsucht noch nen büschn mehr zu wecken,* hier* nen nettes kleines (20 MB) Filmchen ... #h


 kannst Du fiessssss sein :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

wem sagst du das .... da würd ich nun auch viiiiel lieber sein ... :m


----------



## NOK Angler (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich, der Bordjüngste muss doch abhaken und die Haken neu bestücken und Hänger am Grund lösen oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
hab ich mich doch nicht geirrt , !!!:q


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @CyKingTJ
> das machen wir so , Benny kümmert sich um die Köderbestückung und um die Versorung des Fanges :q
> Micha



Och seid ihr mies 

Was für ne Durchschnittsgröße hat ne Makrele ungefähr?

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

30 - 50 cm ist Durchschnitt, die besseren fängste aber eher in der Nordsee. 

Meinst Du denn, dass Du Zeit zum angeln hast zwischen beködern, ausnehmen und Hängern lösen?


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Weiß ja nciht ob ihr mich dazu kommen lasst 
Vllt sollte ich die Angelsachen lieber zu Hause lassen


----------



## CyKingTJ (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wann wollen wir ablegen, ich denke 7 Uhr könnte noch zu dunkel sein. 8 Uhr vielleicht ???

Muß mich noch mit meiner Fahrgemeinschaft kurzschließen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir ablegen, ich denke 7 Uhr könnte noch zu dunkel sein. 8 Uhr vielleicht ???
> 
> Muß mich noch mit meiner Fahrgemeinschaft kurzschließen.



Wenn ich mir das heutige Wetter anschauen sollten wir um 7,30 ablegen können aber das kann sich noch ändern . Ich bleibe am Ball und werde mich am 14/15.11 mal mit Jens kurzschließen und abklären wann wir los können :q . Zu spät sollte es aber auch nicht sein denn um 17 Uhr oder früher ist es dunkel :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Eben, sowas könnt ihr nur kurz vorher gucken, da es auch immer Tagesabhängig ist und wir wollen ja so lange wie möglich angeln, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Also schön noch in der morgendämmerung losfahren und nicht erst wenn es schon taghell ist


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moinsen, 

leider hat das Wetter uns einen kräftigen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Vergeßt "Scomber";  dat wird wohl nix mehr, zu kalt - dafür glaube ich nun fest an "Gadus morhua"|kopfkrat |supergri - na, wer weiß Bescheid ? #c 

Mindestmaß : 38 cm #6 
... und natürlich schöne "Platte"

Gruß Stephan #h #h #h


----------



## CyKingTJ (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Scomber ist eh nicht mein Zielfisch, Platte und Gadus morhua wären super.

Ich denke auch 7.30 könnte gehen. Lassen wir uns überraschen !


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also ganz ehrlich? Ich hab grad mal die Hälfte von dem verstanden was du uns da geschrieben hast. 

Also ich weiß das Gadus Morhua der Dorsch ist, aber was ist denn Scomber?Ist Scomber die Makrele?
Und wer weiß womit bescheid?

Wahrscheinlich noch nicht lange genug an Board


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Antworten bekommt man hier auch nicht mehr 
Naja bin heute und morgen Abend mal wieder an der Küste, mal schauen ob es langsam bergauf geht.
Bericht wird natürlich folgen!


----------



## djoerni (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

gadus morhua = dorsch
scomber = makrele

denke auch das sich das mit den makis erldeigt hat. aber salmo trutta trutta könnte klappen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ihr werft hier ja nur mit fachbegriffen um euch ^^


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> gadus morhua = dorsch
> scomber = makrele
> 
> denke auch das sich das mit den makis erldeigt hat. aber salmo trutta trutta könnte klappen.




Jo, das wäre nicht schlecht - vielleicht ja sogar salmo salar :q :q :q 

... aber ich denke auch, das der Kälteeinspruch langsam alle "Sommerfische" vertreibt und wir mit Dorsch, Platten und eventuell Forellen rechnen können. 
Vielleicht noch Wittlinge, die waren sehr zahlreich in der Bucht im Spätsommer.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

noch zwei lange wochen,dann gehts endlich los.....noch gute zeit daß das wasser abkühlt.
bei uns in hamburg hatten wir heute morgen -3 grad und der wind hilft mit.
hat einer von euch schon diese neue fireline crystal getestet?
ich hab gerade ein stück davon zur probe bekommen , macht nen stabilen eindruck und ist fast unsichtbar.
allerdings hört sich 229,99 euro für 1800 m sehr kostspielig an.
ich werde mir aber wohl mal eine rolle damit bespulen lassen.
@ostseeangler: schreib mal bitte wie es in der nacht lief wenn du zurück bist.
gruß klaus:m


----------



## uwe103 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir ablegen, ich denke 7 Uhr könnte noch zu dunkel sein. 8 Uhr vielleicht ???
> 
> Muß mich noch mit meiner Fahrgemeinschaft kurzschließen.



Moin,

dann mal zu, schick mir mal ne PN wo wir Dich aufsammeln sollen.

Ach übrigens zu Deinem Vorschlag, dass der Jüngste an Bord die Köder anbringen soll, Fisch abhaken etc. 
Dann laß mal Dein Angelgerät schon mal im Keller |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so hier nochmal die neuste Liste mit der Wattibestellung |supergri  , die wächst und wächst |supergri 

Wattibestellung
Uwe103 50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 100 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck
FrankNMS 25 Stck
CyKingTJ 25 Stck
wuggi 50 Stck würde ich sagen für 2 Personen
NOK Angler 25 Stck + 100 g Ringler oder auch Kneifer genannt 
Heggi 25 Stck 
Stephan 25 Stck

@all
hatte am Mittwoch ein nettes Gespräch im Laden von Jens ,die Dorsche sind wieder da |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (3. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@micha
wann macht jens den laden morgens auf,falls wir noch was brauchen???


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Der Laden ist morgens auf, wenn wir loswollen, muss er ja aufgrund, der Boote. Kannst dir dort vor Ort also noch alles besorgen was du brauchst!
Den Bericht mit ein paar Bilder(leider nur Handy) stelle ich in ein paar Stunden rein, muss ertsmal ne Runde schlafen, aber iens ist gewiss jungs, die Dorsche kommen wirklich und Wittling gibt es in Massen und auch schön Große. Wie gesagt der Bericht dazu kommt nachher! Ich sage nur 74cm Dorsch von der Brücke aus, wie kriegt man den hoch  also fruet euch auf den Bericht!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hier der versprochene Bericht, zu finden ist er hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88104

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Super Sache, warst ja richtig erfolgreich.

@uwe103 Ich kann meine Sachen mitnehmen, ich bin bei hornhechteutin und ostseeangler87 mit im Boot und auch nicht der jüngste dort. :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
hat ne Umstellung auf dem Boot von Uwe gegeben deshalb hier die neuste Liste :q 

*Boot 1* : Hornhechteutin + CyKingTJ + Ostseeangler87Boot voll
*Boot 2 :*uwe103 + Angelfreund Karsten+ FrankNMSBoot voll
*Boot 3 *: Fehlerteufel + Schwager Hannes +  Kollege Boot voll
*Boot 4* : Uschi+Achim + Stephan Boot voll
*Boot 5 *: djoerni + Schlammspringer  + noch ein Freund Boot voll
*Boot 6* NOK Angler + Freund von Ostseeangler87 + Heggi Boot voll


Eigenes Boot : wuggi mit 1 Kiddis

*Wattibestellung*
Uwe103  50 Stck
hornhechteutin 25 Stck
Fehlerteufel 100 Stck
djoerni 100 Stck
Uschi und Achim 50 Stck
Ostseeangler87 25 Stck
FrankNMS 25 Stck
CyKingTJ 25 Stck
wuggi 50 Stck würde ich sagen für 2 Personen
NOK Angler 25 Stck + 100 g Ringler oder auch Kneifer genannt 
Heggi 25 Stck 
Stephan 25 Stck
Freund von Ostseeangler87  25 Stck

@all
der Laden hat sicher auf wenn wir da sind eben wegen der Wattis und so aber eben nicht regulär . Werde mit Jens mal schnacken vorher wie wir das machen damit es schnell geht |supergri 

Ganz wichtig :
 Wer bring seine eigene Rettungsweste mit damit wir die noch benötigten schon auf die Boote im Vorfeld legen können?
Und für die Bootsführer unbedingt den Perso mitbringen der wird als Sicherheit hinterlegt

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## uwe103 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Super Sache, warst ja richtig erfolgreich.
> 
> @uwe103 Ich kann meine Sachen mitnehmen, ich bin bei hornhechteutin und ostseeangler87 mit im Boot und auch nicht der jüngste dort. :m



Moin CyKingTJ,

stimmt ja, habe da etwas durcheinandergebracht, Mist #q 
Hatte mich schon darauf gefreut, Dir auf der Hinfahrt zu erläutern, wie ich die Würmer gerne auf den Haken gezogen haben möchte  

Okay, Glück gehabt


----------



## Fehlerteufel (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Micha: Ich bringe 2 Westen mit,wenn mein Kollege nachkommt bringt er auch seine eigene mit,meinen japanischen Perso bringe ich auch mit.
Ich war gerade im Angelladen bei uns und konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe mir noch zwei Ruten und zwei Rollen geholt sowie nen paar Pilker die ich in diesen Farben noch nicht habe.
Ach ja ich hab vorhin auch noch zwei von diesen kleinen PMR Funkgeräten gekauft wovon Achim geschrieben hat,ist vielleicht ganz witzig um sich zu verständigen.

Gruß Klaus

Petri Ostseeangler  zum Fang#6#6#6


----------



## NOK Angler (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hi , 

werde auch meine Weste mitbringen. 

War auch schon am überlegen mir solchen PMR Funken zu holen. Könnte ich auch so zum Angeln gut gebrauchen. Was sind das denn für welche und was hast du dafür gelöhnt ??


----------



## Fehlerteufel (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> hi ,
> 
> werde auch meine Weste mitbringen.
> 
> War auch schon am überlegen mir solchen PMR Funken zu holen. Könnte ich auch so zum Angeln gut gebrauchen. Was sind das denn für welche und was hast du dafür gelöhnt ??


hol dir das Power PMR 20 von Audioline...39,99 bei mediamarkt.
schönes spielzeug....
gruß klaus
bis zum 18. dann


----------



## NOK Angler (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

und ist das eins oder sind das 2 im set ??


----------



## Fehlerteufel (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

das sind 2 geräte  mit akkus und ladeschale.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

;+ wie kommst du eigentlich auf NOK, ist das nicht bei emden da oben ne Angelecke????


----------



## NOK Angler (4. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

NOK = Nord-Ostsee-Kanal

War halt mein Hausgewässer also ich mich damals angemeldet habe.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Micha: Wir bringen auch unsere eigenen Westen mit.

@Fehlerteufel: Supi, dann können wir uns ja mit den PMRs verständigen. 
Haben unsere übrigens auf Kanal 5,37 eingestellt.

Noch 13 Tage.......

MfG
Uschi + Achim


----------



## CyKingTJ (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@uwe103

Kannst mit trotzdem erläutern wie die Würmer am besten auf den Haken kommen, kann die Tips dann gleich an unseren Bord-HIWI weiterleiten.

Funken find ich ne super Idee, müssen mal sehen wieviele wir zusammen hätten, nicht dass nachher jeder 2 dabei hat. Ich könnt auch welche mitbringen, aber ich denke wir haben ja schon genug zusammen.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@uschi+achim: ich hab mir diese dinger unten geholt,wir haben die gestern getestet und bis 8 km empfang gehabt....

NUR NOCH 13 LANGE TAGE!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
@Benny 
ich geh mal davon aus , das Dein Kumpel auch 25 Wattis haben will und hab die Liste deshalb mal korigiert :q 

Hier noch ne neue Liste :q , ich liebe solche Listen :q 
Boot 1  	    3 Westen	       75 Wattis
Boot 2	    3 Westen	       75 Wattis
Boot 3	    0 Westen	     100  Wattis
Boot 4	    1 Westen	       75 Wattis
Boot 5	    3 Westen	     100 Wattis
Boot 6	    2 Westen	       75 Wattis + 100g Ringler


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich habe leider KEINE eigene Rettungsweste, die ich mitbringen könnte!
Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@micha:
ich denke mal die anzahl auf deiner liste für schwimmwesten bezieht sich darauf wieviele gebraucht werden!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @micha:
> ich denke mal die anzahl auf deiner liste für schwimmwesten bezieht sich darauf wieviele gebraucht werden!!!



Jupp :q 

@Benny 
die Westen har ja der Laden deshalb kein Problem :q . Ich hab zwar auch ne eigene aber werde eine von Jens nehmen weil ich faul bin und nicht soviel schleppen will :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Naja schleppen brauchste ja nichts  Fährst ja mit dem Auto 
Zur Not fahre ich dich auch bis zum Boot ran, nur die Treppe/Leiter musste selber runter |supergri

Funken sind ne gute Idee, habe leider keine, aber scheinen ja genug da zu sein.

@ Fehlerteufel: Was für Ruten(Wurfgewicht) und was für rollen hast du dir geholt?

@ Micha: Ja war richtig mit den 25 Wattis für meinen Freund, dachte, dass ich dir das schon gesagt hatte , aber wie man es von dir gewohnt ist denkst du ja selber mit :m

@ CyKingTJ: Mit der Technik bin ich dann bestimmt überfordert, so dass du deine Würmchen selber aufziehen musst . Ich benutze ne stinknormale Ködernadel und zieh den Watti der Länge nach auf.

@ CyKingTJ&Micha: Nimmt wer von euch ne Zange mit, ich hatte meine nämlich vergessen#q und an meiner Hand ist das deutlich zu sehen, sch.... Zähne.

Wird wirklich Zeit dass es losgeht, anch den Fängen gestern und vorgestern,bin ich richtig heiß, mal schauen ob wir auch so ne schönen Dorsche rausholen können.

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Klar, ne Zange werden wir wohl mit haben. Wenn das mit den Ködern aufziehen nicht klappt wird halt geübt bis es geht, ganz einfach. |evil: 

Wir müssen nur alle die Daumen drücken, dass uns der Wind keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, das wäre fatal. Haste Dir jetzt eigentlich noch Equipment gekauft Benny oder haste ne Bootsrute?


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Naja schleppen brauchste ja nichts  Fährst ja mit dem Auto
> Zur Not fahre ich dich auch bis zum Boot ran, nur die Treppe/Leiter musste selber runter |supergri
> 
> Funken sind ne gute Idee, habe leider keine, aber scheinen ja genug da zu sein.
> ...


hab mir zwei ruten von sänger gehplt,ist wohl jetzt in den händen von eisele....100-150 gr wurfgew. länge 2,10m

2 rollen exori x-star double-spoole-system...is was neues musst sonst mal micha anrufen dem habe ich einzelheiten zu den rollen erzählt,und bringe ihm eine mit weil ich da günstiger ran komme.


----------



## uwe103 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @Micha: Ich bringe 2 Westen mit,wenn mein Kollege nachkommt bringt er auch seine eigene mit,meinen japanischen Perso bringe ich auch mit.
> Ich war gerade im Angelladen bei uns und konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe mir noch zwei Ruten und zwei Rollen geholt sowie nen paar Pilker die ich in diesen Farben noch nicht habe.
> Ach ja ich hab vorhin auch noch zwei von diesen kleinen PMR Funkgeräten gekauft wovon Achim geschrieben hat,ist vielleicht ganz witzig um sich zu verständigen.
> 
> ...



Moin Klaus,

Du bist ja noch schlimmer als ich   Habe mir "nur" eine neue Softpilkrute von YAD, 3 m, WG 50-100 g, zugelegt und 4 neue Pilker. Na ja, die Meeresanglermesse in Magdeburg ist ja auch noch am kommenden Wochenende. Da wollten wir vielleicht am Sonntag auch noch mal hin. Mal schauen, was ich dort noch sehe und "nur mal zum anstetsten" mitnehme.


----------



## uwe103 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> @Benny
> ich geh mal davon aus , das Dein Kumpel auch 25 Wattis haben will und hab die Liste deshalb mal korigiert :q
> 
> ...



Moin Micha,

kannste Du gleich wieder bereinigen, die Liste. Mein Angelfreund Karsten und ich bringen unsere eignen Westen mit.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@uwe:
ich hab ja noch nen bisschen zeit und komme jeden tag an drei angelläden vorbei....könnte sich ergeben das noch was gekauft werden muss....muss ja nicht sinnvoll sein|supergri|supergri|supergri hauptsache angelzeug kaufen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Klar, ne Zange werden wir wohl mit haben. Wenn das mit den Ködern aufziehen nicht klappt wird halt geübt bis es geht, ganz einfach. |evil:
> 
> Wir müssen nur alle die Daumen drücken, dass uns der Wind keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, das wäre fatal. Haste Dir jetzt eigentlich noch Equipment gekauft Benny oder haste ne Bootsrute?



Der Wind soll bis dahin auf 2-3 Stärken aus West abschwächen, so sind zumindest die Berechnungen der Metherologen.
Ich frag nur wegen der Znage weil ich sonst eine mitbringe.
Wenn ich so lange übe bleibt ja keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln, dann kann nicht nur ich nicht angeln, sondern ihr auch nicht 

Angeln und Rollen lege ich mir noch zu, mein Geld kommt aber erst zwischen dem 12 und dem 15.11 von daher muss ich mich noch gedulden und kann mich so lange noch informieren. Könnte man auf die Pilkruten auch die Brandungsrollen raufmachen oder braucht man da noch wieder andere Rollen?


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @uwe:
> ich hab ja noch nen bisschen zeit und komme jeden tag an drei angelläden vorbei....könnte sich ergeben das noch was gekauft werden muss....muss ja nicht sinnvoll sein|supergri|supergri|supergri hauptsache angelzeug kaufen.




Wenn das geld dafür immer da wäre


----------



## uwe103 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @uwe:
> ich hab ja noch nen bisschen zeit und komme jeden tag an drei angelläden vorbei....könnte sich ergeben das noch was gekauft werden muss....muss ja nicht sinnvoll sein|supergri|supergri|supergri hauptsache angelzeug kaufen.



@fehlerteufel

alles, was mit dem Angeln zusammenhängt, ist sinnvoll. Wollte mir Anfang des Jahres sogar eine neue "Rolle" fürs Klopapier holen. Ist aus Holz und eine größere Multirolle.

m.M. nach ist das doch sogar etwas sinnvolles für die Wohnung |supergri


----------



## dat_geit (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Ostseeangler87

Hast du keine Spinnausrüstung????? ;+ #c 

Du wirst dort doch nur ein Wurfgewicht im leichten bis mittleren Spinnbereich benötigen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Habe ich schon, aber die sind alle so bei 3,20 und haben nen Wurfgewicht unter 100 Gramm und da ich spätestens am 15 Geld bekomme und in Zukunft auch gern öfters mit dem Boot rausfahren würde, kann es doch nicht schaden sich eine gute Leichtpilkrute und die dazu passenden rollen zu kaufen oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich wollte sowieso anfangen mir bessere Geschirr zuzulegen, und dann fange ich damit an 

Bin ja noch Jung, da lohnt es sich dann sich was ordentliches zuzulegen, da ich hoffentlich noch viele Jahre vor mir habe!

Gruß Benny


----------



## NOK Angler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na ja , Light - pilk ist bei mir auf jeden Fall unter 100gr. Benutze selber Ruten mit 25-50 und 30-70gr Wurfgewicht. Nur wenn man vom Kutter aus weiter draußen angelt , und auch nur bei sehr starker Drift benutze ich mal schweres Geschirr .


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ne Spinnrute 10-40gramm Wurfgewicht mit ner Länge von 3,20 m geeignet ist.
Die eine hat zwar noch Wurfgewicht 15-60Gramm, allerdings auch 3,30m lang. dann lege ich mir da lieber ne Lightpilkrute mit ner Länge 2,40-3,00 meter zu und nem wurfgewicht von 45-100 Gramm, hab da schon 2 interessante gesehen.
Aber was für eine Rolle kommt auf so ne Rute, vllt könnt ihr mir ja n paar tips geben sonst lasse ich mich wieder von dem netten Kollegen aus Eutin beraten, der hat mir bisher nur gute Sachen verkauft.
Wird es wer von euch mit ner Dorschbombe probieren?

Gruß Benny


----------



## NOK Angler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Würd ne 4000er Spinnrolle nehmen. Für schmales Geld z. B. die Spro BlueArc.

Die Rute die du auf meinem Userbild links siehst hat 15-25gr Wurfgewicht und ich fische damit vom Belly aus Pilker bis 40gr.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Aber so wie mir erzählt wurden werden wir ja nicht mit nem Pilker von 40 Gramm, sondern eher n Stück schwerer, zwar auch nur bis 100Gramm aber denke mal ca 75 werdesn wohl und da finde ich die langen Ruten mit dem geringen Wurfgewichten fehl am Platz.

Gruß Benny

P.S: Dank für deinen Tip


----------



## dat_geit (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Da es sicherlich bei dieser Art zu Fischen auf das sündhaft teure Material ankommt, solltest du vielleicht mal eine Fahrt zu Moritz in Kaltenkirchen in Betracht ziehen.

Ne 4000er oder 40er stellt meines Erachtens schon die obere Grenze für das leichte bis mittlere Fischen vom Kleinboot dar.
Ich persönlich fische ne Nummer leichter und achte lieber auf ne qualitative Rolle.

Könnte dir die Tempest 3000 von Mitchell empfehlen, die gibt es inzwischen für kleines Geld bei Moritz und sie hat Wormshaft, so wie salzwasserbständig usw..

Ich fische sie als Allroundrolle auf dem Belly, in der Brandung, vom Kleinboot und als Spinnrolle auf Hecht und Zander. 

Nen entsprechenden Knüppel kannste auch um die 20-30 € erstehen.

Nur mal so als Tip.

Übrigens stammt das Bild von einem Bericht aus Barschalarm von Dietl.
http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=print&sid=701


----------



## CyKingTJ (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich hab auf meiner lightpilk ne Shimano Exage 4000FA, super Ding dafür. Auf meinen stärkeren Ruten hab ich ne große DAM und ne Mitchell Armada 6500, die nimmts mit allen auf.

Aber hier gehts ja nicht um Ausrüstung sondern um den 18. den ich kauf noch erwarten kann ! Hab letzte Nacht sogar vom Bootsangeln geträumt. #t 

@ostseeangler87 Sicher vielleicht auch ne Dorschbombe, falls wir schleppen nehm ich auf alle Fälle ein zwei schöne Wobbler mit und Gufis. Und denk an die gut sichtbare Schnur bei Deiner Pilk-Ausrüstung.


----------



## dat_geit (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich fische mit meiner Mitchell Meforute von max. 50gr Wurfgewicht und daran ne Dorschbombe oder ein leichter Pilker und bisher war damit der größte Dorsch von 75cm auf dem Belly auch leicht zu bewältigen.

Ausserdem habe ich weniger Aussteiger und mehr Fun mit diesem Gerät.

3m Länge macht sich auch nicht negativ bemerkbar. Du bist nicht auf nem Kutter, sondern kannst die Andrift nutzen oder fischt auf max. 20m Tiefe.#d 

Durschnittliche Tiefe von 4-12m läßt sich hervorragend mit Jigköpfen bis 40gr fischen. Frag mal Micha.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
Hier noch ne neue Liste :q , 	        
Boot 1  	    3 Westen	       75 Wattis
Boot 2	    1 Westen	       75 Wattis
Boot 3	    0 Westen	     100  Wattis
Boot 4	    1 Westen	       75 Wattis
Boot 5	    3 Westen	     100 Wattis
Boot 6	    2 Westen	       75 Wattis + 100g Ringler

Extra Wattis 50 Stck


Gru0 aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> @ostseeangler87 Sicher vielleicht auch ne Dorschbombe, falls wir schleppen nehm ich auf alle Fälle ein zwei schöne Wobbler mit und Gufis. Und denk an die gut sichtbare Schnur bei Deiner Pilk-Ausrüstung.


 
Hast Angst dass ich dir in deine Schnur werfe?
Ich bin zwar das erste mal aufm Kleinboot aber Angeln tu ich seit 10 Jahren, also werfen kann ich eigentlich!
Oder hat das nen anderen Sinn?
Denkst du dass wir schleppen werden? Weil dann muss ich meine Einkaufsliste noch erweitern mit Wobbler und Guffis!

@ Micha wofür sind die extra Wattis? Ich bin am überlegen ob wir nicht vllt doch noch n Paket fürs Boot mitnehmen sollten, was meinste?

@ dat_geit: Danke dir erstmal für deinen tollen aufgeschlossenen Tips. Werde mal schauen was ich da jetzt mache, hab ja noch n bisschen Zeit(leider  ).

Gruß Benny


----------



## vazzquezz (5. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Oseefisher87: Die Tips von Datgeit sind chicco! Bei der zu erwartenden Fangtiefe von max. 10m brauchst Du nicht mehr als 100g WG! Eher 50g , wie er schon schrieb ... EIgentlich ist das eher Zanderangeln , als Pilken *;-)*

GuFis in Orange (10er) solltet Ihr als Alternative übrigens dabeihaben! Am leichten Jigkopf (14-28g, je nach Drift) ein Superköder ...

Von der Länge der Ruten her pendele ich zwischen 2,40m (wenn ich allein los bin) bis 3,00m. Hängt aber vom Boot ab ...

V.

P.S.: @Andy: Was macht der Motor, von dem ich noch gar nix wusste?? Wieder chicco? Diesen Winter wirds was mit ´ner Eistour!


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@ostseeangler87 Klar kannst du werfen, keine Frage. Es ist nur weitaus besser beim angeln weil man gleich die Schnüre sieht wenn man auswirft. Dunkelblau oder grau ist schwierig zu sehen aufm Boot. Hab halt gute Erfahrung damit gemacht und reiche den Tip daher weiter. Falls du dunkle Schnur nehmen möchtest, gerne, ist ja Deine Ausrüstung.

50g Wurfgewicht für 75g Pilker find ich etwas wenig, da biste mit ner Lightpilk von 100 oder wie meine mit -145 g besser bedient. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na die Tips gehen hier ja wie wild durcheinander, aber ichw erde mal schauen.

@vazzquezz: Danke erstmal für die Tips und Weitergabe von erfahrungen. Muss mal schauen was ich machen werde.

@ CyKingTJ: Nene, ich dachte nur, dass du von mir denkst, dass ich n kompletter Neuling bin und du dir Sorgen gemacht hast um dein Angelausrüstung . Deswegen habe ich ja gefargt ob es deswegen ist oder ob es nen anderen Grund hat und wenn deine Erfahrung dir sagt, das ne gutsichtbare Shcnur besser ist, dann werd ich sie mit ner gutsichtbaren Schnur bespulen! Was hast du denn für ne Rolle auf deiner lightpilk Rute?

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wir beretis geschrieben eine Shimano Exage 4000 FA, super Teil für den Preis. Und wie gesagt, wenn Du Dir was kaufst kauf Dir ne Lightpilk. Ich bin der Meinung -100 g Wurfgewicht könnten noch zu wenig sein. Denn wenn du mal stärkere Drift hast und nen 100g Pilker brauchst dann bist mit -150 g Wurfgewicht gut bedient, mit 100 dagegen nicht mehr so gut weil der ideale Köder 20% Gewicht unter dem Wurfgewicht hat.

Ich würd aber zusehen mit Deiner Ausrüstung, falls du bestellen musst kann es manchmal länger dauern als Dir lieb ist und dann stehste doof da.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich habe mir gestern bei Angelsport Schirmer die Balzer Magna Matrix Softpilk 2,85m 30 - 135g bestellt.

Hier die genaue Beschreibung

Vielleicht ist das auch was für Benny.

MfG
Achim


----------



## djoerni (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@uschi+achim
die habe ich auch! kann ich nur empfehlen! mit ner kleinen 4000er und 12er geflochtene und ab gehts!


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
@Benny
die Extra Wattis sind für Wuggi der kommt ja mit eigenem Boot |supergri 


Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja dankeschön ,ich werde mal auf der Seite nachschauen was es da so gibt, aber eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht bestellen sondern, mir die Sachen direkt aus dem Angelladen holen.
Es sind ja noch 12 Tage. Ich werde mal ein bisschen bei Askari und Co stöbern und mich dann entscheiden!

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hat von unserer Crew eigentlich irgendwer einen Driftsack?


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Du ich glaub, da bist du bei mir völlig an der falschen Adresse. Es ist wie gesagt das erste Mal auf nem Boot für mich.
Ich weiß nicht mal genau was das sein soll, aber vllt hat ja Micha soetwas 

*Update* Hab mich soeben mal informiert über den Driftsack, scheint ganz nett und hilfreich zu sein, aber wenn niemand so einen Driftsack von uns haben sollte, könnten wir uns noch einen zulegn, da sie nicht so teuer sind!

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Hat von unserer Crew eigentlich irgendwer einen Driftsack?




Nööööööööö hab ich auch noch nie nicht gebraucht |supergri  weil wenn die Drift soo stark ist das einer nötig wäre , dann ist es besser rein zu fahren |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ebend! entweder wie richtige männerz oder gar nicht! wenn du nen driftsack brauchst macht das angeln auch keinen spaß mehr!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach quatsch, wir sind doch keine Schönwetterangler hier!
Ich kanns kaum erwarten und wäre bitter enttäuscht wenn das Wetter so miserabel sein sollte dass wir ned ablegen können oder wieder reinfahren müssten!

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Was hat denn ein Driftsack mit "echte männerz" zu tun? Eigentlich garnichts ! Wollt ja nur mal hören, ich denke es ist eine Erleichterung auch bei mittlerer Drift. Kann aber auch ohne weiteres ohne.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich glaub, das war ned als Angriff von ihm gemeint, sondern nur dass man es ned unbedingt braucht und sich das Gepäck eher sparen könnte und ganz normal zu Angeln.
Mir ist es egal ob wir einen mitnehmen oder nicht, ist ja evt auch ganz hilfreich, kannst du denn mit so nem ding umgehen ?

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Klaro, auspacken ins Wasser werfen und entfalten lassen. 

Wir angeln aber ohne, sonst hast Du ja noch weniger Zeit zum angeln.


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Klaro, auspacken ins Wasser werfen und entfalten lassen.
> 
> Wir angeln aber ohne, sonst hast Du ja noch weniger Zeit zum angeln.


Recht haste der Bootsjunge soll schließlich die Fische versorgen und sich nicht um den Driftsack kümmern |supergri 
Aber mal im Ernst , das war wirklich von keiner Seite ein Meckern . Ich hab echt noch nie son Teil gebraucht und djoerni sicher auch nicht |supergri  . Hatte schon einige heftige Driften die mit guter Welle einher gingen aber mit 100er Pilker bin ich meist klar gekommen aber da war es ganz schön heftig mit der Welle . Deshalb hab ich noch nie einen Driftsack vermißt auf dem Booten denn bei noch mehr Drift= mehr Welle hätte es mir kein Spaß mehr gemacht weil gefährlich , zu angeln |supergri .

@all 
macht Euch keine Gedanken wegen des Windes . Am 18 haben wir klasse Wetter mit bischen Wind , wird en klasse Tag |supergri . Soll sich das Wetterchen doch die nächsten Tage austoben , am 18ten ist alles im grüner Bereich da bin ich mir sicher |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So sind zumindest die Wettervorhersagen für die Zeit, mal hoffen dass die ausnahmsweise mal Recht haben!
Ich habe keine Lust mehr zu warten, auf was könnte man denn noch so Angeln um die Zeit zu vertreiben? Hab echt keine Lust mehr zu warten! 

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust mehr zu warten, auf was könnte man denn noch so Angeln um die Zeit zu vertreiben?
> 
> Gruß Benny


Dorsch und Platte Benny  :q  . Ich hab auch kein Bock mehr zu warten und hatte mich deshalb schon vor ein paar Wochen auf einem Minikutter der BaltikIII mit eingeklingt am 12.11 geht es los :q  und das schöne ist , Claudia kommt auch mit :q :q :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Dorsch und Platte Benny  :q  . Ich hab auch kein Bock mehr zu warten und hatte mich deshalb schon vor ein paar Wochen auf einem Minikutter der BaltikIII mit eingeklingt am 12.11 geht es los :q  und das schöne ist , Claudia kommt auch mit :q :q :q :q
> 
> ...


  Ja ich bin ja nun schon dauernd los, aber man würd gern mal was anderes machen!
Du fährst mitm kutter raus und ich kann mich wieder an Strand stellen 
Und was bei mir dabie rauskommt wenn ich auf Dorsch gehe habt ihr ja gesehen, dann kommen 30 Wittlinge, ich möchte aber öfter mal wieder so kämpfen wie mit dem großen Dorsch den ich gefangen habe! Also dreh mal bitte wer die Zeit vor 

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ich hab nen bekannten beim deutschen wetterdienst in der frahmredder hier in hamburg...hab mit ihm heute mittag telefoniert,er sagt das es am we um den 18.11 lockeres wetter mit wind 2-3 aus west süd-west geben soll...hört sich doch gut an!!!!!#6 #6


----------



## CyKingTJ (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das Wort Deines Freundes in Gottes Ohr, ich hab aber auch soein Wetter bestellt, braucht sich also niemand Sorgen machen.

Ich werd bis dahin wohl noch ein paar Zandern und Hechten nachstellen damit ich in Übung bin und nicht schon mittags nen Muskelkater aufm Boot bekomme.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Der Wind soll bis dahin auf 2-3 Stärken aus West abschwächen, so sind zumindest die Berechnungen der Metherologen.





Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> ich hab nen bekannten beim deutschen wetterdienst in der frahmredder hier in hamburg...hab mit ihm heute mittag telefoniert,er sagt das es am we um den 18.11 lockeres wetter mit wind 2-3 aus west süd-west geben soll...hört sich doch gut an!!!!!#6 #6



Dann haben wir bezüglich des Windes ja die gleichen Informationen erhalten, dann muss ja was dran sein! #6:m



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Das Wort Deines Freundes in Gottes Ohr, ich hab aber auch soein Wetter bestellt, braucht sich also niemand Sorgen machen.
> 
> Ich werd bis dahin wohl noch ein paar Zandern und Hechten nachstellen damit ich in Übung bin und nicht schon mittags nen Muskelkater aufm Boot bekomme.



hihi:q dein wort in Gottes Ohr, hoffe du hast einen guten Draht zu ihm!

Wenn ich hier mal die Gewässer dazu hätte n paar Hechten udn Zandern nachzustellen wäre ich sicherlich auch mal auf diese Fische los, nur wo?
Wo bist du denn zum Hechtangeln und Zanderangeln?

Gruß Benny


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@CyKingTJ: Du musst mal dein Porteingang der PNs leeren, ich kann dir keine PNs mehr schicken.
Folgende Meldung: "Der Posteingang von CyKingTJ ist voll. CyKingTJ kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind."

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (7. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

....so hab mal ein wenig gelöscht. Da kann man aber auch echt wenig aufbewahren.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja stimmt schon aber mit 65 sollte man eigentlich auskommen 
Das ist ja kein chat :q


----------



## Uschi+Achim (7. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hier der Link einer Webcam im Hafen von Neustadt.

Im Moment scheint die dort die Sonne und alle Kleinboote scheinen  im Hafen zu liegen (die weissen rechts vor der Brücke).
Außerdem kann man gut sehen, wann es morgens hell wird und man wieder im Hafen sein sollte.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja auf den Webcams war ich auch schon. ist ganz prkatisch auch um zu sehen von wo der wind kommt wenn man an die küste möchte!
Momentan sieht es so aus, dass man um kurz vor 7 starten könnte und um 17 uhr wieder da sein sollte! Das ist eine Liveerfahrung, da ich ja dort war zum angeln!

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
also am Dienstag gebe ich die entgültige Watti Bestellung auf . Wer also noch was ändern möchte der tue es bitte bald |supergri |supergri  . Mittwoch oder Donnerstag gebe ich dann auch bekannt wann wir uns treffen und wann wir in See stechen werden |supergri . Ich selber möchte auch gerne früher los aber 1. obligt es dem Verleiher wann er uns rausläßt mit den Booten und 2. würde ich schon ganz gerne Rücksicht auf diejenigen Boardis nehmen die einen längeren Anfahrtsweg haben . Fit müssen wir schon alle sein gerade die Bootsführer den mit Welle ist zu rechnen und da kann ein kleiner Fehler schon heftige Konsequenze mit sich führen 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Gott sei Dank muss ich nur Würmer aufziehen 
Bei mir und meinem Freund könnte sich noch was ändern, wenn einer von den Betroffenen hier, ich glaube "FEHLERTEUFEL" noch an den Strand oder die kleine Seebrücke wollen, da wir dann auch noch in die Brandung wollen oder halt auf die Brücke.
Also an alle Interessenten, die danach noch in die Brandung oder auf die Brücke möchten bitte hier einmal kurz bescheid sagen.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank muss ich nur Würmer aufziehen
> Bei mir und meinem Freund könnte sich noch was ändern, wenn einer von den Betroffenen hier, ich glaube "FEHLERTEUFEL" noch an den Strand oder die kleine Seebrücke wollen, da wir dann auch noch in die Brandung wollen oder halt auf die Brücke.
> Also an alle Interessenten, die danach noch in die Brandung oder auf die Brücke möchten bitte hier einmal kurz bescheid sagen.
> 
> Gruß Benny


also wir gehen noch zu 300% auf eine der brücken,mit den wattis für diese aktion werde ich aber noch abwarten,kann sein das wir da noch zuwachs bekommen.
werde dann wohl nochmal selbst beim angeltreff neustadt anrufen müssen.
gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> also wir gehen noch zu 300% auf eine der brücken,mit den wattis für diese aktion werde ich aber noch abwarten,kann sein das wir da noch zuwachs bekommen.
> werde dann wohl nochmal selbst beim angeltreff neustadt anrufen müssen.
> gruß klaus



Wen meinst du mit "WIR"?
Euer gesammtes Boot?
Kennt ihr die Küste dort?
Dort kann man auch gut in die Brandung gehen.
Wenn ihr mehrer seid, glaube ich nicht dass ihr alle samt auf eine  Brücke gehen könnt, da die sehr klein sind und doch schon n ganzes Stück von einander entfernt liegen.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

mein schwager und ich waren das letzte jahr immer in grömitz oder dahme,da ging das immer gut.
habe aber eben erfahren das nur wir beide und vielleicht mein kollege aus unserem boot noch auf die brücke gehen.
brandungsangeln ist nicht so mein ding,hab auch nicht so die ruten dafür....ich mag auch nicht mit sonen klopperdingern angeln.
wo wollt ihr denn noch den abend verbringen????


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja wir hatten ja die Hoffnung mit euch zusammen, aber muss Micha vorher erst noch kurz nach Eutin fahren, da der ja bei mir mitfährt. Es sei denn natürlich Micha kommt auch noch mit, also Micha wie siehts aus? 

Ich dachte ihr wollt in Neustadt auf die Brücke, die ist nämlich nicht im geringsten mit Grömitz oder Scharbeutz zu vergleichen 
Wir werden dann wahrscheinlich in die Brandung gehen, oder auf die andere Brücke, die n Stückchen größer ist und ca 1,5 km weiter Richtung Pelzerhaken liegt, da die Brücke in Neustadt mit 3 Leuten noch gut zu befischen ist, mit 5 gehts gerade noch so, aber danach ist wirklich Schluss und wenn ihr dann 3-4 seid ist für uns 2 nicht mehr wirklich Platz. Aber das kann man dann ja noch schauen, man muss ja auch immer davon ausgehen, das dort auch schon Angler stehen können, da sich die Brücke schon öfters als sehr fängig erwiesen hat, besonders durch die Fahrrine die ca 70-80 meter vorm Brückenkopf liegt(können auch 60 sein, so genau kann ich ned schätzen).


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ja wir hatten ja die Hoffnung mit euch zusammen, aber muss Micha vorher erst noch kurz nach Eutin fahren, da der ja bei mir mitfährt. Es sei denn natürlich Micha kommt auch noch mit, also Micha wie siehts aus?
> 
> Ich dachte ihr wollt in Neustadt auf die Brücke, die ist nämlich nicht im geringsten mit Grömitz oder Scharbeutz zu vergleichen
> Wir werden dann wahrscheinlich in die Brandung gehen, oder auf die andere Brücke, die n Stückchen größer ist und ca 1,5 km weiter Richtung Pelzerhaken liegt, da die Brücke in Neustadt mit 3 Leuten noch gut zu befischen ist, mit 5 gehts gerade noch so, aber danach ist wirklich Schluss und wenn ihr dann 3-4 seid ist für uns 2 nicht mehr wirklich Platz. Aber das kann man dann ja noch schauen, man muss ja auch immer davon ausgehen, das dort auch schon Angler stehen können, da sich die Brücke schon öfters als sehr fängig erwiesen hat, besonders durch die Fahrrine die ca 70-80 meter vorm Brückenkopf liegt(können auch 60 sein, so genau kann ich ned schätzen).


ich dachte von der seebrücke neustadt ist das angeln verboten;+;+;+
welche seebrücke ist dicht an der fahrrinne????


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Die Brücke direkt an der Hafenausfahrt in Neustadt. Soweit ich informiert bin ist die Brücke nur in der Badesaison für Angler verboten, ansonsten hat glaube ich niemand was dagegen, ansonsten war ich dort schon ziemlich oft illegal angeln


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
äää Benny Du denkst schon dran das Du mich mitnehmen wolltest am Samstag und wieder zurückbringen wolltest :q :q :q ? Ich muß mir sonst was einfallen lassen weil ich Abends auf Familie machen muß :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Lies mal Micha was ich etwas weiter oben geschrieben habe , hab dich schon ned vergessen 



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ja wir hatten ja die Hoffnung mit euch zusammen, aber muss Micha vorher erst noch kurz nach Eutin fahren, da der ja bei mir mitfährt. Es sei denn natürlich Micha kommt auch noch mit, also Micha wie siehts aus?



Schade dass du ein auf Familie machen musst, wäre doch auch was gewesen, da auch Abends nach der Bootstour noch n paar zusammen zu bekommen und vllt noch Glühwein trinken und bisschen was gemeinsam Futter. aber das holen wir dann nach


----------



## uwe103 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> Nööööööööö hab ich auch noch nie nicht gebraucht |supergri  weil wenn die Drift soo stark ist das einer nötig wäre , dann ist es besser rein zu fahren |supergri
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
da sieht man mal das ich alt werde Benny , hab das doch glatt überlesen |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> da sieht man mal das ich alt werde Benny , hab das doch glatt überlesen |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Nimmt dir doch keiner übel, hauptsache du weißt, dass ich an dich gedacht habe 

Gruß Benny


----------



## NOK Angler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

müß mal gucken was ich danach mache. Entweder gehe ich im dunkeln den Strand nochmal mit der Spinnrute ab , oder ich düse nach hause.denke , das werde ich spontan entscheiden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so hab mit Benny vorhin telefoniert |supergri  . Hab das Glück das mich Stephan auch mitnehmen kann so das Benny mit Euch die Seebrücken unsicher machen kann |supergri |supergri . 
Ich finde es lasse das Benny obwohl wir uns nicht kennen mich zurück nach Eutin bringen wollte und dann wieder nach Neustadt fahren wollte um dann mit Euch Platte ärgern gehen wollte #r #r  sach ich da nur und DANKE für Dein Angebot Benny 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wie gesagt, es wäre für mich überhuapt kein Problem gewesen, dann hätte ich David(mein Freund der mit kommt) damit beauftragt, die Angelsachen schonmal so weit klar zu machen und hätte dich dann in der Zeit zurückgefahren.
Ich habe dir damals das Angebot gemacht dich mitzunehmen und halte dies dann natürlich ein, da es für mich selbstverständlich ist auch für sein Wort zu stehen. Du hattest noch gesagt, dass du es nicht gerne hast wenn sich jemand Umstände wegen dir macht, aber mal ganz ehrlich, die Umstände hättest dann nicht du gemacht sondern ich mir selber oder?  Für mich wäre das wirklich gar kien Problem gewesen und ist es auch immernoch nicht, also könnte ich dich zum Beispiel auf der Hintour mitnehmen und Stephan dann auf der Rücktour da er sowieso dort hin muss. Von Scharbeutz aus nach Eutin und dann nach Neustadt ist ein größerer Umweg als von Ahrensbök aus 
Mir ist es ja auch egal, hauptsache du weißt, dass mein Angebot weiter steht.

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ja das weiß ich auch zu schätzen Benny |supergri |supergri  und bin Dir auch dankbar dafür |supergri 

Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Alles klar, also ich bin mir sicher, dass sich auf unserem Boot alle verstehen werden und wir ne Menge Spaß haben werden


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
den werden wir haben |supergri den Spaß |supergri |supergri 

Micha


----------



## CyKingTJ (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

glaub aber nicht, dass Du so ums neu beködern und abhaken sowie filetieren rumkommst. #h


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na und was macht ihr wenn ich einfach streike und mich nur auf meine Angel konzentriere? Werft ihr mich dann über Board? :q


----------



## CyKingTJ (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

dann werden wir Dich der neuen Rute entledigen und mit der ködernadel auf ein schleppsystem montieren denke ich !


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das wage ich zu bezweifeln |abgelehn


----------



## Fehlerteufel (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hey benny,
wer nicht  spurt wird bei ebay versteigert,das habe ich meinem schwager auch schon erklärt,er möchte in die kategorie damenunterwäsche eingesetzt werden:q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na das ist doch n Handel wert 

Weißte schon wieviele ihr nun seid und wo ihr hin wollt?

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch n Handel wert
> 
> Weißte schon wieviele ihr nun seid und wo ihr hin wollt?
> 
> Gruß Benny


wir sind wohl nur zu zweit....entscheidung welche seebrücke ist noch offen!!!!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Aso ok, ich könnte wie gesagt noch die in Neustadt direkt an der Hafenausfahrt anbieten, auf die man dann zusammen gehen könnte.
Ich bin diese Wochenende nochmal da um zu schauen wie es so beist, werde dann natürlich wieder Meldung kundtun.
Zu viert ist die Brücke noch gut beangelbar. Wäre also nur noch das Risiko, dass schon welche drauf stehen, dann würden mein Freund und ich einfach weiterziehen!

Gruß Benny


----------



## NOK Angler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Na und was macht ihr wenn ich einfach streike und mich nur auf meine Angel konzentriere? Werft ihr mich dann über Board? :q


 


CyKingTJ schrieb:


> dann werden wir Dich der neuen Rute entledigen und mit der ködernadel auf ein schleppsystem montieren denke ich !


 
Wäre doch ne gute Gelegenheit das gute alte "Kielholen" wieder einzuführen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


NOK Angler schrieb:


> Wäre doch ne gute Gelegenheit das gute alte "Kielholen" wieder einzuführen.



Guuut das Du mich dran erinnerst :q da hätte ich dich glatt was vergessen :q . Achim denke bitte dran was ich bei unserer Tour zu Uschi gesagt hab wenn Sie wieder so viel Fische fängt :q  . Also Uschi :q , Achim und Stephan werden bestimmt gerne meinen Part mit dem Kielholen übernehmen wenn ich Dich genug dran bin um ein paar Bilder zu machen :q :q :q :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

1 Woche noch 
Ich hatte ja gesagt ich schreibe nen Bericht, aber so doll wars ned, also hier nur kurz,
Kumpel: 3 Butt(einer 47 und fett wie nichts gutes, echt schöne Tier) + 5 Wittlinge
Ich: 7 Wittlinge.

Hoffe aufm Boot endlich mal wieder n paar schöne Nemos zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> 1 Woche noch
> Ich hatte ja gesagt ich schreibe nen Bericht, aber so doll wars ned, also hier nur kurz,
> Kumpel: 3 Butt(einer 47 und fett wie nichts gutes, echt schöne Tier) + 5 Wittlinge
> Ich: 7 Wittlinge.
> ...


jawoll....nur noch eine woche....dann gehts los!!!!


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also nemos wollte ich nicht sehen. aber ihre papas, mamas, große schwestern und brüder...
denke mal das wir uns auf wittlinge einschießen können. dorsch wird sicherlich mit viel suchen verbunden sein. aber selbst dafür gibts schon ausgeklügelte taktiken näch michael:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Mal sehen was die Flensburger Delegation heute 
aus der Geltinger Bucht zieht...

Vielleicht wird es ne Art "Richtschuss" in Richtung bessere Zeiten. :q


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ich hoffe doch! sonst kriege ich bald angst:c


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

zumindest das wetter sieht gut aus....
wind 22 kmh aus ssw in böen 35
29% regenwahrscheinlichkeit und 3 stunden sonne
temperatur um 13 grad.

gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Auf Wittlinge können wir uns definitiv einstellen, ich habe dieses Jahr bisher fast jedes Mal Wittling gehabt, aso ein kleinen Dorsch hatte ich noch von ca 25 cm(geschätzt), der schwimmt wieder, hab ihm gesagt er soll mal Mama und Papa vorbeischicken.
Aber hat wer von euch ne Erklärung wo die ganzen Wittlinge dieses Jahr herkommen, das ist ja schlimm.
So gut sie auch schmecken aber so langsam nerven sie mich doch n bisschen, da ich endlich Dorsch fangen möchte.

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so ich komme gerade aus Neustadt zurück :q  und hab die Sache klar gemacht .
*Treffen ist um 7 Uhr Abfahrt Boote ca 7,30 Uhr* 
Wattis sind bestellt , falls jemand noch mehr braucht bitte bis Dienstag nachmelden , heute waren keine mehr außer der Reihe zu bekommen . Die Bootsfüher bitte an den Perso denken und alle an den Jahresfischereischein die WAPO führt Kontrollen durch . Wenn ich mich bis Freitag 20 Uhr ( kann ja sein das ich länger arbeiten muß |supergri )hier nicht gemeldet habe im AB dann geht es auch los also lesen lesen lesen am Freitag |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

huhu micha,
haste meine pn bezüglich deiner neuen rolle bekommen???
macht euch keine sorgen wegen dem wetter,wir haben definitiv keinen sturm zu erwarten und meinetwegen kann es ruhig regnen oder schneien...
micha....ich melde mich nochmal wegen wattis extra!!!!
gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Schnee und Regen hat mich noch nie vom Angeln abgehalten!
Und wenn doch Sturm herrschen sollte (gibt nur postive Wetterberichte), dann wirds auf jedenfall wann anders stattfinden, hoffe ich!
Momentan ist das Wasser sehr druchgewühlt und man kann kaum nen Meter gucken, müssen mal schauen wie es sich weiterentwickelt!

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ziemlich durchgewühlt? Dann bring ich ne Pulle teichlar mit #q 

Wird schon werden, ich mach mir keine Sorgen wegen dem Wetter, hab schon alles durchgemacht. Mir reichen 25 Wattis, falls nicht brauch ich die von unserem HIWI auf. |supergri


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Mir viel grad nichts besseres ein als "durchgewühlt" 

"Mir reichen 25 Wattis, falls nicht brauch ich die von unserem HIWI auf. |supergri"

Das hättest wohl gern wa 

Einfluss auf das Wetter haben wir sowieso nicht also hoffen, das es nicht zu schlimm ist, sodass wir rausfahren können!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Ziemlich durchgewühlt? Dann bring ich ne Pulle teichlar mit #q
> 
> Wird schon werden, ich mach mir keine Sorgen wegen dem Wetter, hab schon alles durchgemacht. Mir reichen 25 Wattis, falls nicht brauch ich die von unserem HIWI auf. |supergri


HIWI-FINGER von Berkley soll nen Top- Köder sein:q:q:q:q
Ich sag euch das wir keine Probleme mit dem Wind haben werden!!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@ostseeangler:
wo nimmste denn wattis für abends her wenn wir noch aufe brücke wollen????
ICH BIN SO HEIß AUF ANGELN::::ICH HAB SOGAR MEINER ALTEN FREIWILLIG GELD ZUM EINKAUFEN GEGEBEN!!!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @ostseeangler:
> wo nimmste denn wattis für abends her wenn wir noch aufe brücke wollen????



Die Bestell ich mir dann auch noch bei Jens vor und ansonsten bei Kalle, der liegt n kilometer weiter entfernt. Nur bisher steht ja noch nichts, also habe ich auch noch keine bestellt.
Warte noch auf Info von dir 

Gruß

P.S.: Ich will auch endlich los verdammt!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Die Bestell ich mir dann auch noch bei Jens vor und ansonsten bei Kalle, der liegt n kilometer weiter entfernt. Nur bisher steht ja noch nichts, also habe ich auch noch keine bestellt.
> Warte noch auf Info von dir
> 
> Gruß
> ...


montag abend spätestens weiß ich genaueres ob ich wattis brauche oder nicht,wieviel nimmst du immer mit auf die brücke???


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich drück euch allen die Daumen, dass es mit dem Wetter und dem Fisch klappt! Wäre wirklich gerne dabei gewesen, aber Micha, Du weißt ja, dass ich meinen Umzug plane und hier viel Stress hab...... Lasst mir noch was für die neue Saison drin #6#6#6! Freue mich schon auf eure Berichte und Bilder....


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Es kommt drauf an wie lange du bleiben möchtest. wenn ihr bis 22-23 Uhr angeln wollt braucht ihr ca 75 Stück(insg. 4 Angeln mit Paternoster, also 2 Personen mit 2 Angeln)
Wir kaufen uns zu zweit immer 100 Stück, auch aufgrund der großen Wittlingsschwärme momentan, weil dadurch gehen einige Würmer drauf, wären nun nicht so viele Wittlinge dort, bräuchte man vllt die Hälfte, aber ich nehme immer lieber mehr als weniger und wenn was über bleibt gehe ich den Folgeabend nochmal für 1-2 Stunden los.
 Ich warte dann auf Montag und dann können wir auch alles weitere Besprechen, wobei ich lieber die Brandung nehmen würde, damit ned so viele Wittlinge an den Haken kommen, da die mittlerweile doch n bisschen nerven  
Neustadt Klinikum ist n schöner Strandabschnitt, geht gleich tief runter, auch gut für Butt (Sandig) und man steht 5m vorm Ufer 
Problem ist da natürlich das Brandungsgeschirr.

@Sylverpasi: Danke dir, das nächste Mal biste dann dabei und zeigst uns wie richtig geangelt wird. Viel Glück für deinen Umzug!

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> @ostseeangler:
> wo nimmste denn wattis für abends her wenn wir noch aufe brücke wollen????
> ICH BIN SO HEIß AUF ANGELN::::ICH HAB SOGAR MEINER ALTEN FREIWILLIG GELD ZUM EINKAUFEN GEGEBEN!!!


*
Bist Du VERÜCKT geworden * , die Frauen lesen doch meist mit und dann müssen wir alle die Eurocard rausrücken :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Jau danke Benny. Muss ja dann bei Micha als *"Neuhamburger"* Asyl beantragen. Mal sehen, ob er mich reinlässt :q! Dann erst darf ich wieder bei euch angeln.....


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Jau danke Benny. Muss ja dann bei Micha als *"Neuhamburger"* Asyl beantragen. Mal sehen, ob er mich reinlässt :q! Dann erst darf ich wieder bei euch angeln.....


Kommt immer auf den Preis an Dennis :q  . Könnte aber was werden im Tausch gegen TOP Zanderstelle mit Fanggarantie :q :q :q :q . Ach was ich hab Mitleid mit Dir Dennis denn ohne Ostsee und BB ist Mann ja kein Mensch mehr :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Waaa??? Es gibt einige Stellen an der Elbe, wo man BB kann und Platten werden auch da gefangen. Aber ich bin ja nicht aus der Welt.....


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

man man man...gott sei dank fahren wir heute nicht raus...bei uns fliegt alles durch die gegend...hammer wind.
ich will jetzt endlich los,kann nicht mal einer ne zeitmaschine organiesieren???
und micha mussest du schon die kreditkarte zücken???
bei meinem kollegen wo ich die rollen besorgt habe,habe ich gestern noch nen paar pilker mit 30% rabatt gekauft....witzige farben die ich bisher noch nicht hatte...
nun muss ich erstmal meinem schwager beibringen das er die pilkertasche tragen muss....ganz schön schwer.....unser boot hat bestimmt extrem tiefgang.


micha???is das sicher das jens buttlöffel da hat???


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> micha???is das sicher das jens buttlöffel da hat???
> [/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE]



Jupp hat er hab vorhin welche gekauft |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Jupp hat er hab vorhin welche gekauft |supergri |supergri
> ...


na das is ja wunderprächtig!!!!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hallo ostseeangler,
ich hab bei meinen angelsachen eben 4 brandungsrutenständer gefunden die ich mal gekauft habe....ich gehe aber garnicht mehr zum brandungsangeln,sie haben zusammen 40,00 euro gekostet,ich würde sie dir für 20,00 euro überlassen.
falls jemand anderesnoch interesse hat aus unserer truppe bitte kurz melden.
ich würde sie dann am samstag mitbringen,preisschild ist noch dran....sind ja auch noch unbenutzt,foto könnte ich morgen nachreichen.
gruß  klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hi Klaus, also als erstes möcht ich dir sagen, dass du mich gern Benny nennen kannst 

Zu den Rutenständern. Ich brauche eigentlich keine Rutenständer, da ich mir 2 Dreibeine selbstgebaut habe, da die einfach stabiler sind bei ein bisschen mehr Wind, aber ich könnte meinen Kumpel mal fragen, ob der eventuell Interesse hat.
Sie sind zwar besser zu verstauen, aber wie gesagt, das Dreibein ist einfach stabiler und die hab ich mir nun selbstgebaut und benutze halt auch lieber diese!Ich frage mal und dann reden wor am Montag am besten nochmal drüber, damit wir das dann auch gleich abklären können, wie das nach der Bootstour aussieht.


Gruß Benny

P.S.: Buttlöffel könnte ich auch noch gebrauchen, auch wenn ich noch nie mit Ihnen geangelt habe.Was kostet denn so n Buttlöffel?


----------



## NOK Angler (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hi benny,

für den normalerweise von land aus agierenden angler ist der buttlöffel nur eingeschrängt einsetzbar , da man damit nicht besonders weit werfen kann. liegt an der form und daran das noch ein stückchen schnur mit wurm daran rumbaumelt.

vom boot sieht es da ja schon wieder ganz anders aus. wo du nicht hinwerfen kannst , fährst du halt hin.|supergri

geführt wird er ähnlich wie ein twister , nur langsamer.


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
Benny die Buttlöffel liegen im Preis von 6,50 € bis 7 € im Laden von Jens . Das mit dem von Land aus eingeschrängt nutzbar stimmt schon aber in den Häfen außer Neustadt kannste gut damit fangen und auch Datzendorf ist für Buttlöffel machbar , Watthose immer vorausgesetzt . Vom Belly Boot und vom Kleinboot bei wenig Drift sind die Teile unschlagbar |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na dann werde ich mir wohl maleinen zulegen für unsere Bootstour. Da ich davon ausgehe dass die ebenfalls unterschiedliche Gewichte haben, wollt ich ganz gern mal fragen, was ihr meint wie viel Gewicht ich dort nehmen sollte.

Gruß Benny

P.S.: Danke für die Infos!


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mir wohl maleinen zulegen für unsere Bootstour. Da ich davon ausgehe dass die ebenfalls unterschiedliche Gewichte haben, wollt ich ganz gern mal fragen, was ihr meint wie viel Gewicht ich dort nehmen sollte.
> 
> Gruß Benny
> 
> P.S.: Danke für die Infos!



Im Laden sind 27 g und 44 g Buttlöffel vorhanden . Ich hab 27er weil ich meist mit einer Spinnrute mit 40 g Wurfgewicht unterwegs bin |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich werde als 2te Angel auch ne Spinnrute mitnhemen, die hat 40-60g Wurfgewicht. Dann nehmt ihr einfach n Stück Sehne mit nem Haklen dran wo der Wurm dann drauf kommt? Oder habt ihr auch noch Perlen dran? Wie lang habt ihr das Vorfach nach dem Buttlöffel?


----------



## CyKingTJ (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moinsen,

keine 35er Buttlöffel? Na mal sehen ob ich vorher noch irgendwo zum shoppen komme. Haken brauch ich auch noch und ne Rolle Schnur umspulen auch, irgendwie hab ich eine undschöne Macke bei etwa 30 Metern.

Also sind wir uns ja einig, nehmen wir also auf unserem Boot eine Pilke mit und noch ne Spinnrute? So hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Dann können wir zwischendurch mal ganz relaxend die Buttlöffel taumeln lassen am Grund.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Würde ich sagen, nehmt ihr dann trotzdem noch Grundblei mit und n Buttvorfach? Wenn ihr das in der Abdrift schleppt, geht das auch mit dem Buttlöffel oder dafür lieber n normales Grundblei mit Buttvorfach? Buttvorfach mit oder ohne Seitenarme?


----------



## Fehlerteufel (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ich sehe da wird auf einem boot ja richtig geplant......überflüssig,denn ihr habt euch verplant.....wenn ihr eure ruten auswerft haben wir schon alle fische aus der näheren umgebung im boot.
nehmt euch genug sprit mit damit ihr es nochmal vor bornholm versuchen könnt|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## CyKingTJ (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Au man, wir kriegen es ja mit richtigen Profis zu tun. |bla: 

Seht lieber zu, dass Ihr Eure Schwimmwesten auch schön fest zurrt, unsere Bugwellen solltet Ihr nämlich nicht unterschätzen ! 	|muahah:


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Würde ich sagen, nehmt ihr dann trotzdem noch Grundblei mit und n Buttvorfach? Wenn ihr das in der Abdrift schleppt, geht das auch mit dem Buttlöffel oder dafür lieber n normales Grundblei mit Buttvorfach? Buttvorfach mit oder ohne Seitenarme?



Abdrift = Grundblei mit Butt oder Dorschvorfach und Wattis/Heringsfetzen
Andrift = Pilken oder Buttlöffel jeder wie er mag :q 


Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Au man, wir kriegen es ja mit richtigen Profis zu tun. |bla:
> 
> Seht lieber zu, dass Ihr Eure Schwimmwesten auch schön fest zurrt, unsere Bugwellen solltet Ihr nämlich nicht unterschätzen !     |muahah:


brauch ich nicht....ich bin so heiß aufs angeln das ich schon seit drei tagen mit schwimmweste schlafe


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Abdrift = Grundblei mit Butt oder Dorschvorfach und Wattis/Heringsfetzen
> ...


 Denkst du dann an Hering, sonst muss ich nochmal los und gucken ob ich noch n paar geschnappt bekomme. Meinst du mit Dorschvorfach jetzt Jigs oder so n normales wie in der Brandung?Letztes mal meintest du nämlich die Jigvorfächer 




Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> brauch ich nicht....ich bin so heiß aufs angeln das ich schon seit drei tagen mit schwimmweste schlafe




Na dann gehste ja wenigstens ned mehr unter 
Ich bin aber genauso heiß, dass ich gar nicht weiß was ich mit den Tagen anfangen soll, die bis dahin noch verstreichen müssen!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ich hab gerade etwas interessantes gefunden...kann sein das ihr den link schon kennt:www.windfinder.de/forecasts
sollte man sich anschauen:m


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Kannte ich noch gar nicht, scheint aber wirklich interessant zu sein. Laut dem Ding sollen wir ja ne Windstärke von 6-9 Knoten haben. Mal schauen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

...taugt aber nicht wirklich was, der Windfinder. Mir einfach zu
unsicher.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin!

Muss Dolfin da leider zustimmen.
Der Windfinder passt nur in 5 von 10 Fällen...

Bei www. wetter.com hab ich bis jetzt bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens war es ein bisschen weniger als angesagt.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Danke für die Info!
Was anderes als zu hoffen bleibt uns sowieso nicht über


----------



## Fehlerteufel (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hab auch gerade aus anderer quelle erfahren das der windfinder zum:vist.
ich schau sonnst immer bei wetter.de,schade nur das die vorraussage für mehr als 5 tage kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

nochmal www.wetter.com bis zu 10 Tage im Vorraus! 
Wobei ich nichts auf eine 10 Tage 
Vorhersage im Herbst geben würde.

Lasst Euch einfach überraschen- ich drück Euch die Daumen. :q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> nochmal www.wetter.com bis zu 10 Tage im Vorraus!
> Wobei ich nichts auf eine 10 Tage
> Vorhersage im Herbst geben würde.
> 
> Lasst Euch einfach überraschen- ich drück Euch die Daumen. :q


danke torsk,
will mal hoffen das dat wetter so wird wie die da sagen.
gruß klaus#6


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das hoffe ich auch! Aber die Zeit vergeht und vergeht einfach ned!


----------



## wemmi02 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moin          

 zur Info

web cams
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7005&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=45651
gut wirds wetter
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=45651&fdate=20061118


Norbert


----------



## uwe103 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@CYKing TJ

Moin,

hatte Dir vor einiger Zeit schon eine PN gesendet. Wir benötigen noch eine Absprache, wo wir Dich aufsammeln sollen, wenn Du bei uns mitfahren willst. Sende mir am besten mal eine PN.


----------



## CyKingTJ (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

...schon erledigt.


----------



## Heggi (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin, 
Ihr habt ja schon jede Menge geschrieben. Jetzt muß ich auch mal was loswerden. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wird es ein toller Angeltörn werden. Ich kanns kaum noch aushalten#q . Wir sehen uns am Samstag  Gruß Heggi.
@ Micha, ich bestelle hiermit 25 Wattis. Danke.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Heggi, ich glaube das musst du nun selber machen, da Micha glaube ich schon bestellt hat, ansonsten stimme ich dir in allen Punkten zu


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@benny:
bei uns ist es jetzt klar, wir gehen nach der bootstour noch auf die seebrücke,wenn ihr lust habt gehen wir zusammen los!!!
micha ordert für mich noch 150 wattis extra...haben wir gerade telefonisch geklärt...nochmal vielen dank
also sollte es auch kein problem mit heggis wattis sein.

benny haste deinen kollegen nochmal wegen den rutenständern gefragt???
gruß klaus#h#h#h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> zur Info
> 
> ...


hallo wemmi...
wat issen nu mit samstag????


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also wollt ihr auf die Brücke in Neustadt mit 2 Personen?
Ne, sry habe ihn leider noch nicht wieder erwischt. Ich versuche ihn aber morgen nochmal zu erreichen!
Da hast ja ordentlich Wattis dann  oder sind die für 3 Personen? 

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin 
@Heggi
das hab ich doch schon längst erledigt , weiß doch was Du so brauchst |supergri |supergri 

@Klaus
geht klar mit den 150 + ruf da morgen gelich an und bestelle die für abends |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Danke Micha!!!!
Ne Benny die sind für 2 Personen gerechnet....mach du mal nen Vorschlag welche Brücke wir nehmen!!!!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Oha, nen Vorschlag.
Also letzten Freitag waren wir auch auf der Brücke in Neustadt da ging dann nicht allzu viel, wegen Netzen auf beiden Seiten der Fahrrinne, aber immerhin hatte wir wieder n paar schöne Wittlinge, bis 40cm und n Butt, der sowas von Fett gefressen war. schöne 37 cm hatte er, wirkte aber eher wie n 45er 
Action ist dort auf alle Fälle, ist die Frage ob ihr auch Wittlinge nehmt oder wirklich nur auf Butt und Dorsch wollt.
Ich würde aber die Brücke in Neustadt nehmen, da ihr ja nicht in die Brandung wollt und wir zu spät dran wären um einen guten Platz auf anderen Seebrücken zu ergattern.
Ich würde dann morgen nochmal gucken fahren wie das mit Netzen etc aussieht aber, wenn ihr Action wollt wäre Neustadt am besten, da könnt ich sogar zu 99% ne Fanggarantie geben und n schöner Dorsch oder n schöner Butt ist auch dort immer drin, nur wahrscheinlicher sind halt die Wittlinge. Von daher müsste ich von dir wissen, was du lieber möchtest und dann fahr ich morgen gucken und informiere mich mal wo was am besten geht!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Oha, nen Vorschlag.
> Also letzten Freitag waren wir auch auf der Brücke in Neustadt da ging dann nicht allzu viel, wegen Netzen auf beiden Seiten der Fahrrinne, aber immerhin hatte wir wieder n paar schöne Wittlinge, bis 40cm und n Butt, der sowas von Fett gefressen war. schöne 37 cm hatte er, wirkte aber eher wie n 45er
> Action ist dort auf alle Fälle, ist die Frage ob ihr auch Wittlinge nehmt oder wirklich nur auf Butt und Dorsch wollt.
> Ich würde aber die Brücke in Neustadt nehmen, da ihr ja nicht in die Brandung wollt und wir zu spät dran wären um einen guten Platz auf anderen Seebrücken zu ergattern.
> ...


mir wäre neustadt wohl ganz recht....wie siehts mit pelzerhaken aus???


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Pelzerhaken auf der Brücke war ich nocht nicht, aber wenn du möchtest kann ich ja mal vorbei fahren oder meintest du jetzt doch die Brandung in Pelzerhaken?#c

Gruß Benny

P.S.: Zur Not hole ich mir auch mal 25 Wattis und gucke was da so beißt, habe ja schon nen Thread aufgemacht ob wer mitkommt, aber die wollen wohl alle nicht oder haben alle keine Zeit.


----------



## wemmi02 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Fehlerteufel fragt   hallo wemmi...
                          wat issen nu mit samstag????



ja    die Planung für  Samstag  läuft auf hochturen            wenns soweit ist sag ich bescheid   okay

Norbert


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Pelzerhaken auf der Brücke war ich nocht nicht, aber wenn du möchtest kann ich ja mal vorbei fahren oder meintest du jetzt doch die Brandung in Pelzerhaken?#c
> 
> Gruß Benny
> 
> P.S.: Zur Not hole ich mir auch mal 25 Wattis und gucke was da so beißt, habe ja schon nen Thread aufgemacht ob wer mitkommt, aber die wollen wohl alle nicht oder haben alle keine Zeit.


bloß nicht brandung.....kannste ja mal antesten....vielleicht kannste ja mal ca.tiefe da schätzen,melde dich bitte wenn du ne prognose abgeben kannst....schau auch mal wie es an beiden brücken mit parkplätzen aussieht,zwecks schlepperei der klamotten
Zu dengegebenheiten am pelzerhaken kann ja vielleicht auch micha was sagen!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> Fehlerteufel fragt hallo wemmi...
> wat issen nu mit samstag????
> 
> 
> ...


Ok wemmi,
dann hau mal rein....wird bestimmt nen lustiger tag
Gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also die Brücke am Hafen direkt, ist mit ca 50-100 Meter Fußweg zu erreichen, der Parkplatz ist fast direkt an der See, muss nur noch ein kleiner Sandweg entlang gegangen werden un da dir Brücke nicht sonderlich lang und groß ist, musst du auch auf der Brücke keinen weiten weg mehr machen  
In Tiefe schätzen bin ich sher schlecht, aber es geht in Neustadt eigentlich überall gut Tief rein und normal aufgrund des Sandigen Bodens eine gute Buttstelle, nur wird dort trotz der Bedingungen nicht so gut Butt gefangen wie zB Weissenhaus.
Du kannst von der kleinen Brücke aber in die Fahrrinne reinwerfen und die dürfte auf alle Fälle gut Tief sein 

Pelzerhaken fahre ich dann mal vorbei, erkundige mich, was da so ging, gucke nach nem Parkplatz und teste dann evt mal für 2 Stunden an.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 super benny
ich würde dann sogar noch nen legger angler-pils ausgeben......


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das hört sich doch gut an 
Ich werde morgen nochmal versuchen meine Kollegen zu erreichen, werde dann mal n bisschen durch die Gegend fahren und dann könnten wir evt ja morgen Abend mal kurz telefonieren oder per PN alles weitere absprechen! 
Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an
> Ich werde morgen nochmal versuchen meine Kollegen zu erreichen, werde dann mal n bisschen durch die Gegend fahren und dann könnten wir evt ja morgen Abend mal kurz telefonieren oder per PN alles weitere absprechen!
> Gruß Benny


schick mir mal deine tel.nr. und wann du morge erreichbar bist....hab ne telefon flatrate


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

schaut mal ....is das nicht nen hammerangebot....man achte auf die maße...
*Setzkescher von DAM mit Federklappe




Größeres Bild








Startpreis:EUR 1,00 
inkl. MwSt." name=input_bid>Angebotsende:16.11.06 15:51:56 MEZ (2 Tage 19 Stunden)
Versandkosten:EUR 5,50 (Versandrabatt möglich) 
Versicherter Versand
Service nach: Deutschland
(Weitere Versandservices)
Versand nach:Deutschland, ÖsterreichArtikelstandort:Pulsnitz, DeutschlandÜbersicht:0 GeboteWeitere Möglichkeiten:Angebot beobachtenAngebot an einen Freund senden | Ähnlichen Artikel verkaufen 
Angebots- und Zahlungsdetails:  AusblendenAnzeigenAngebotsbeginn:09.11.06 15:51:56 MEZStartpreis:EUR 1,00
inkl. MwSt.Dauer:7 Tage Zahlungsmethoden:PayPal, Überweisung PlusWeitere Details




ohne Trichter *

*Setzkescher 30m lang
Durchmesser 35 cm
grün beschichtet
**Lieferung per Vorauskasse. 
Versand per DPD*​


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So, PN ist draußen.
Bin leider nicht bei ebay angemeldet, sonst würde ich davon auch ne Menge bestellen. :q


----------



## uwe103 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Leutz,

brauche Euren Trost :c 

Bei mir baut sich seit heute eine Erkältung auf (ich könnte :v ). Nase läuf wie verrückt und atmen durch die Nase ist schon nicht mehr möglich. Außerdem wird mir dauernd heiss und kalt #q 
Nehme seit heute Abend Erkältungstabletten (letzte Erkältung ist ja erst 3 Wochen her, aber mal wieder nicht richtig auskuriert), sind noch vom letzten mal übrig. Ansonsten heisser Tee ohne Schuss.
Hoffe, dass ich das bis Samstag in der Griff bekomme, da ich ansonsten ein Packboot (auf Land wäre es ein Packpferd) für die vielen Tempo benötige.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na das hört sich ja nicht so gut an, was du uns da mitteilst, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass du das in den Griff bekommst, damit wir alle schön angeln können. Wäre ja schade wenn du und die Leute die bei dirmitfahren nicht anwesend sein könnten.
Also Gute Besserung!!!

Gruß Benny


----------



## CyKingTJ (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ach Uwe, was machst Du nur für Sachen, zuviel mit nacktem Ar... bei offenem Fenster, was?|supergri 

Alte Regel bei ner Erkältung, drei Tage kommt sie, drei Tage bleibt sie, drei Tage geht sie. Bist also hoffentlich mit dem gröbsten durch bis Samstag. #6 

Ich drück Dir jedenfalls feste die Daumen dass Ihr außer für Rotzfahnen auch noch Platz für Fisch an Bord habt.


----------



## CyKingTJ (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@fehlerteufel  Der Setzkescher ist super, gib Bescheid wenn Du bis Samstag noch einen 40 m langen für mich bekommst, 30 ist doch etwas knapp.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das hättest du wohl gern was  oder ist der für meine Fische?
Hab mir extra gleich mehrere bestellt, weil einer mit 30meter Länge nicht reicht


----------



## wemmi02 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich hab noch ein kleines Ruderboot als Anhänger für eure Fische


Norbert


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Immer her damit, wir haben uns als Zeil gesetzt das Boot mit den meisten und größten Fischen zu werden |supergri
Das machen die 2 Profis bei mir aufm Boot schon


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hey Leute vergesst die Sonnencreme und die Badehose nicht!
Bei den Temperaturen... :q :q :q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hey Leute vergesst die Sonnencreme und die Badehose nicht!
> Bei den Temperaturen... :q :q :q


hab mir schon welche mit lichtschutzfaktor 25 eingepackt....das wird richtig klasse....vielleicht bringt ja noch wer ne luftmatratze mit...
gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich kann noch so n Beachball mitbringen , dann habe wir auch was zum spielen :q


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Vorhersage sieht ja nicht gut aus, Benny hat mal nachgesehen, Windstärke 4 aus süd. 

Wie verhält es sich mit Südwind in Neustadt, eigentlich ist 4 ja etwas doll für Kleinboote.


----------



## uwe103 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Vorhersage sieht ja nicht gut aus, Benny hat mal nachgesehen, Windstärke 4 aus süd.
> 
> Wie verhält es sich mit Südwind in Neustadt, eigentlich ist 4 ja etwas doll für Kleinboote.



dazu sollte Michael 'ne Aussage treffen #6


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hmm, wäre wirklich äußerst schade, wenn es ins Wasser fallen würde, da ich mich wirklich schon tierisch drauf freue, kann man nur hoffen, dass sich die Vorhersage bis dahin noch wieder ändert, so wie von gestern auf heute.
Süd und Nordwind machen hier nicht so viele Strömungen, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie es mit dem Wind überhalb des Wassers aussieht, ob dort die Windstärke 4 aus Süd was ausmacht.
Ich hätte ja sonst einfach gesagt, Kotztabletten mit und ab die Post, aber da muss ich mich ja nach euch richten, da ihr wohl eher wisst, was gefährlich für die Gesundheit ist und was nicht.

Gruß Benny

P.S.: Bitte hofft alle mit mir


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
danke Uwe und keine Angst Leute das mit dem Wind ändert sich täglich zur Zeit  . Ganz ehrlich , ich mache mir vor Donnerstag /Freitag gar keinen Kopp wegen des Wetters  . 
Aber Fakt ist ein reiner Süd 4 ist nicht ohne , schaun wir mal was Jens dann sagt und Freitag entscheiden ich mit Jens zusammen ob wir fahren . Der Wind ist ja auf jedenfall so , das wir keinen Ententeich vorfinden werden . Aus diesem Grunde habe ich der Sicherheit wegen eine Bitte an alle *0,0 Promille für alle wären der Fahrt bitte* . Nach der Tour gerne ein Bierchen aber wären der Tour müssen wir alle Fit sein und ich möchte gerne das alle gesund und munter wieder zurück kommen . Letztentlich muß jeder selber entscheiden was er macht , Ihr seit ja alle alt genug  .

@Uschi und Achim + NOKangler
Ihr habt mit Stephan und Heggi Leute im Boot die die Bucht kennen . Tut mir einen Gefallen und hört auf die Beiden den sie wissen was sie tun  

@all nochmal
ich gehe mal davon aus das wir fahren werden . Sollte aber der Fall eintreten , das der Wind stärker wird , kann es sein das ich entscheide reinzufahren . Das mache ich nicht weil *ich* keinen Bock mehr habe sondern weil es gefährlich wird . Dann gilt das auch für alle anderen Boote . Heldenmut und Leichtsinn haben auf der Ostsee nicht zu suchen . Claudia hat mal gesagt : Lieber einmal feige oder zu vorsichtig als sein Lebenlang tot


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Jep, so machen wir das. 

Also warten wir Freitag abend ab, Safety first !


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Safety first !



Nur darum geht es mir   und glaubt mir ich will auch raus mit den Booten ich will Fisch ich will Fun     aber wenn nur einem was passiert weil wir zu leichtsinnig waren dann werden wir alle nicht mehr froh und ganz besonders nicht ich . 
Wir sind aber alles Menschen und wenn jemand mit meiner Entscheidung nicht leben kann , bitte ne PN an mich . Ich kann keinen zwingen es mir gleich zu tun , nur an die Vernumpft apelieren und an den Glauben an mich , das ich richtig entscheiden werde zum Wohle aller   

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja, ist ja auch richtig so und die Gesundheit geht nun mal vor(und damit ist nicht der Schnupfen gemeint).
0,0 Promille dürfte auch kein Problem sein, denke ich.
Also Thomas, war wohl nichts mit dem Sixxer 
Und mit dem Wetter haste Recht Micha, das ändert sich wirklich jeden Tag, war heut morgen nur negativ überrascht, dass er nun doch stärker werden soll als gedacht, hoffe nur dass ich dann die nächsten Tage positiv überrascht werde.
Also alle hoffen und dann wird das schon und immer alle fleißig die Teller leer essen 

Gruß Benny


----------



## Monsterqualle (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@ Hornhechteutin

Michael, eine sehr gute Einstellung hast Du.#6 #6 

Ihr fahrt ja schließlich nicht im Sommer, sondern im Winter mit Kleinbooten auf die Ostsee. Bei den momentanen Wassertemperaturen schwimmt man nicht sehr lange im kalten Wasser. Bleibt alle einigermaßen dicht zusammen, dann sollte es bei 4 Windstärken auch keine Probleme geben.

Ich wünsche euch gutes Wetter und ordentliche Fänge.:m


----------



## wuggi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

alles nicht so schlimm mit dem wind.
morgen kann ich den floater bei moritz abholen ;-)
und mein luetter wird auch in neopren eingepackt.

die beleuchtung kommt heute an's boot.
und zwar auf die mastspitze.
wenn die wellen nicht hoeher als 6m sind, sieht man uns also noch.

@micha
falls es ausfaellt - verschickst du die wattis per post?
oder machen wir dann ein alternativprogramm am strand oder einer seebruecke?


----------



## djoerni (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also ich verzichte lieber auf einen ungemütlichen, mit risiko verbunden tag auf see und setzte einen neuen termin an, als das wir uns in gefahr begeben und was auch nicht zu verachten ist, neulingen die lust durch schlechtes wetter, wind, strom, seekrankheit etc. am bootsangeln von vorneherein nehmen. dann lieber seebrücken unsicher machen und auf der sicheren seite stehen. aber das wetter ändert sich ja momentan stündlich, sodass wir am freitag mit einer vernünftigen entscheidung durch michael und jens rechnen können!

gruß jörn


----------



## Uschi+Achim (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Uschi und Achim + NOKangler
> Ihr habt mit Stephan und Heggi Leute im Boot die die Bucht kennen . Tut mir einen Gefallen und hört auf die Beiden den sie wissen was sie tun


Hallo Micha!
Na klar hören wir auf Stephan, sind als Binnenangler froh, einen Profi mit an Board zu haben. #6
Wir werden am Freitag so gegen 17.00 Uhr nach Hamburg aufbrechen und dort bei meiner Tochter nächtigen. Von dort bis Neustadt sind es dann am Samstagmorgen nur noch ca. 1 Std. Fahrzeit. So kommen wir ausgeschlafener dort an.
Es wäre schön, wenn wir bis Freitagnachmittag wüsten, ob die Tour auch stattfindet.

MfG
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Hallo Micha!
> Na klar hören wir auf Stephan, sind als Binnenangler froh, einen Profi mit an Board zu haben. #6
> Wir werden am Freitag so gegen 17.00 Uhr nach Hamburg aufbrechen und dort bei meiner Tochter nächtigen. Von dort bis Neustadt sind es dann am Samstagmorgen nur noch ca. 1 Std. Fahrzeit. So kommen wir ausgeschlafener dort an.
> Es wäre schön, wenn wir bis Freitagnachmittag wüsten, ob die Tour auch stattfindet.
> ...


hallo ihr beiden,
aus welcher ecke von hamburg startet ihr denn morgens....wir kommen in hamburg stapelfeld auf die a1.
vielleicht treffen wir uns ja unterwegs???


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@all
macht euch man keinen kopf....der wind wird aus süd-west kommen,da dürfte winstärke 4 kein problem sein....übrigens wie erwähnt wechselt der wind nicht täglich sondern stündlich....das wird schon werden#6


----------



## Uschi+Achim (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hallo ihr beiden,
> aus welcher ecke von hamburg startet ihr denn morgens....wir kommen in hamburg stapelfeld auf die a1.
> vielleicht treffen wir uns ja unterwegs???


Hi Fehlerteufel,
wir übernachten in der Waterloostrasse und sind mit unserem blauen Löwen unterwegs.






Achtet mal drauf.....kannst ja deine PMR Funke schon einschalten.

MfG
Achim


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Alternativprogramm gibts keines für mich, ich glaub dran dass wir rausfahren, basta !

Das macht Ihr ja sicherlich auch hoffe ich. #h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Hi Fehlerteufel,
> wir übernachten in der Waterloostrasse und sind mit unserem blauen Löwen unterwegs.
> 
> 
> ...


welcher kanal war das noch auf dem pmr???
wir fahren nen opel astra weinrot mit ANK als kennzeichen.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Alternativprogramm gibts keines für mich, ich glaub dran dass wir rausfahren, basta !
> 
> Das macht Ihr ja sicherlich auch hoffe ich. #h


keine sorge es gibt fisch!!!!


----------



## CyKingTJ (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Oh je, Optimist hin oder her, jetzt wird mir aber mulmig. Hat der DWD gerade verlauten lassen.

für Sonnabend: Westteil Süd 6, strichweise 7, Ostteil südliche Winde 3 bis 4, später Südost 5 bis 6.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

so nun nochmal,klickt mal hier im board auf wetterservice....da steht für samstag wind aus ssw.....bei wetter.de das gleiche bei wetter.com windstärke 4 aus süd.
mein kollege der beim dwd in hamburg arbeitet sagt 28-36 kmh aus ssw.
also ich kann nichts schlimmes entdecken....
WIR HABEN HERBST....FAST SCHON WINTER:::


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so um alle zu beruhigen und gelassen auf Freitag zu warten hab ich gerade nochmal mit dem Laden telefoniert |supergri . Die Sonne soll ab Donnerstag mehr oberhand gewinnen und es soll kälter werden . Beides spricht für weniger Wind als bisher und wir rechenen mit Windstärken zwischen 3 und 4 abnehmend aus westlicher bis südwestlicher Richtung und somit sollte es gehen mit unserer Tour |supergri |supergri  . Aber alles ist möglich und das Wetter macht eh was es will |supergri  . Ich werde GANZ sicher nicht rausfahren wenn es mir nicht sicher genug erscheint aber Ihr müßt halt noch warten denn nochmal , das Wetter ändert sich ständig und bis Freitag ist es noch hin |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so um alle zu beruhigen und gelassen auf Freitag zu warten hab ich gerade nochmal mit dem Laden telefoniert |supergri . Die Sonne soll ab Donnerstag mehr oberhand gewinnen und es soll kälter werden . Beides spricht für weniger Wind als bisher und wir rechenen mit Windstärken zwischen 3 und 4 abnehmend aus westlicher bis südwestlicher Richtung und somit sollte es gehen mit unserer Tour |supergri |supergri  . Aber alles ist möglich und das Wetter macht eh was es will |supergri  . Ich werde GANZ sicher nicht rausfahren wenn es mir nicht sicher genug erscheint aber Ihr müßt halt noch warten denn nochmal , das Wetter ändert sich ständig und bis Freitag ist es noch hin |supergri
> 
> 
> ...


mein reden.....genauso sehe ich das auch....man muss die gesammtwettersituation sehen,ich arbeite den ganzen tag draussen auf dem dach...irgendwann hat man ein gespür fürs wetter..
gruß klaus


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Oh je, Optimist hin oder her, jetzt wird mir aber mulmig. Hat der DWD gerade verlauten lassen.
> 
> für Sonnabend: Westteil Süd 6, strichweise 7, Ostteil südliche Winde 3 bis 4, später Südost 5 bis 6.


schick mir mal per pn deine tel.nr.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So Jungs, ich habe mir jetzt meine Ausrüstung geholt und hoffe darum natürlich um so mehr, dass es los gehen kann.
SICHERHEIT geht dennoch vor, ganz klar.
Aber bei Südwest Wind haben wir den Wind im Rücken, weshalb es dann keine Probleme machen dürfte bei Stärke 4, also abwarten und Tee trinken, Micha wird schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen am Freitag!

@ Klaus: Ich hab mir noch nen Guidingbuch geben lassen, wo die Tiefen und alles drin stehen, falls es dich also interessiert, können wir nachher nochmal schnaggen, versuch jetzt aber erstmal meinen Kumpel zu erreichen!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> So Jungs, ich habe mir jetzt meine Ausrüstung geholt und hoffe darum natürlich um so mehr, dass es los gehen kann.
> SICHERHEIT geht dennoch vor, ganz klar.
> Aber bei Südwest Wind haben wir den Wind im Rücken, weshalb es dann keine Probleme machen dürfte bei Stärke 4, also abwarten und Tee trinken, Micha wird schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen am Freitag!
> 
> ...


na wunderprächtig...ich rufe gegen 21,00 uhr an


----------



## MefoFan (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moinsen,
wir hatten ein Boot am 05.11.06 bei Jens
geordert. Am 04.11 habe ich ihn mittags angerufen, ob
es denn auch klappen würde, Windtechnisch und so.
War Windstärke 5-6 vorausgesagt.
Er sagte mir, bei WESTwind könnte man bis Windstärke 6
raus !!! 
Habe dann mit meinen Kollegen entschieden, das man das nicht übertreiben muß und haben die Aktion für uns im voraus schon mal abgeblasen. Wir fahren wieder im Frühjahr raus,war beim letzten mal auch nicht schlecht,aber der Fisch war hart erkämpft.
Erst in der letzten Stunde, bevor wir das Boot um 18Uhr wieder abgeben mußten, gab´s Fisch satt direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt.
Leider mußten wir damals, weil es mit der Zeit eng wurde das Fischen abbrechen.

Ich hoffe das es bei euch klappt !!!! #6 
PETRI HEIL


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Danke dir für deine Information, aber ich glaube, dass es sich zu dieser Jahreszeit etwas anders verhalten wird.
Aber ich muss echt sagen, dir Hornis haben ja ne schöne Größe, auf was habt ihr die Gefangen wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß Benny


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

War soeben an der wunderschönen Ostsee, die mehr nach nem Ententeich aussah. Waren zwar ein paar kleine Wellen aber nichts weltbewegendes. Ich bin also guter Dinge für Samstag.
Bis dahin heißt es dann weiter Daumen drücken.

Gruß Benny


----------



## uwe103 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



MefoFan schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> War Windstärke 5-6 vorausgesagt.
> Er sagte mir, bei WESTwind könnte man bis Windstärke 6
> ...



Moin,

echt weise Entscheidung von Euch.

Sollten für Samstag auch eine Windstärke von 5-6 vorausgesagt werden, kann sich CYKingTJ schon mal nach einer anderen Fahrmöglichkeit umschauen. Bei diesen Windangaben werde ich sicherlich nicht mit den Nußschalen rausfahren und auf Verdacht (vielleicht ist der Wind ja doch weniger) werde ich bei den Spritpreisen bestimmt auch nicht mal eben einen Tank voll Benzin verfahren.

Also: bis Wind 4 okay, darüber hinaus sind mein Angelfreund Karsten und ich raus. Waren erst vor einigen Wochen mit einem größeren Boot als die von Jens draußen und da gab es Wind von 5 - 6,5 aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen (war übrigens vor Boltenhagen), abwohl auch eine 3-4 angesagt war.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Erstmal ganz ruhig bleiben und abwarten würde ich sagen 
So wie es momentan ausschaut, könnten wir doch Glück haben, da es heute zum Beispiel sehr ruhig war, kann sich natürlich auch wieder ändern die Tage, aber ich würde jetzt keine Frühzeitigen Entscheidungen treffen.
Jens und Micha werden schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen, da bin ich mir sicher!

Gruß Benny


----------



## uwe103 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Erstmal ganz ruhig bleiben und abwarten würde ich sagen
> So wie es momentan ausschaut, könnten wir doch Glück haben, da es heute zum Beispiel sehr ruhig war, kann sich natürlich auch wieder ändern die Tage, aber ich würde jetzt keine Frühzeitigen Entscheidungen treffen.
> Jens und Micha werden schon die richtige Entscheidung treffen, da bin ich mir sicher!
> 
> Gruß Benny



Moin Benny,

sicher werden Micha und Jens die richtige Entscheidung treffen, doch letztendlich treffe ich die Entscheidung für mich (fahre ja nicht erst letztem Jahr auf die See). Wenn Jens also meint, Man(n) kann bei ner Wind 6 noch rausfahren, okay, soll er, aber ohne mich. Bei den Booten ist bei ner 4,5 für mich absolut Ende.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich fahre auch nicht bei 6 raus und so lange dort ne 4 oder wie heute ne 3 für Samstag steht und ich hier life vor Ort gesehen habe wie ruhig das Wasser, denke ich schon, dass wir nen schönen Angeltag haben werden 
ür euch ist es ja auch sehr wichtig zu wissen ob nun rausgefahren wird, da ihr ja auch n ganzes Stück zu fahren habt, es ist ja nicht wie bei mir, dass ich das am Morgen vor Ort entscheiden kann, dafür ist das Benzin einfach zu teuer.
Wollt ja eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass wir den Freitag awarten sollten und Micha hat ja auch gesagt bei mehr als 4 sagt er nein, was auch vollkommen in Ordnung geht.

Gruß Benny


----------



## wuggi (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hallo,
da ihr alle wettertechnisch erst den freitag abwarten wollt, werde ich nun nicht mehr schon am freitag anrollen.
somit wird 7:00 uhr für mich ein wenig knapp.
aber dank gps, handy und funke werden wir uns schon finden.

@micha
sind die 50 wattis bei jens?


----------



## vazzquezz (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@Kleinbootganoven :q : Sooo ganz falsch ist die Aussage mit den 6 Windstärken nicht! Ich kenn die Ecke um Pelzerhaken nicht nur angeltechnisch ´n bischen länger , und denke, daß man dort im November durchaus bei 6 Bft aus West (!) mit 5PS hinfahren kann! 
Wichtig ist, daß ihr Euch bei der An-/Abfahrt relativ dicht unter Land haltet, dann habt ihr schon mal kein Problem! Bei den zu erwartenden Temperaturen, sollten Dorsch & Platten schon nicht mehr erst bei 20m Tiefe zu erwarten sein, so daß ihr nördlich der Untiefentonne  durchaus schon im Flacheren (im Windschatten ) Glück haben könntet! 
Die derzeitigen Wasser-Temps. liegen zwar noch etwas zu hoch für November, aber ob was beisst, merkt Ihr eh erst vor Ort! #6

V.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

möchte gern mal wissen auswelchem land ihr eure wetterprognosen bezieht,der tsunami wurde eigentlich vor japan erwartet und ist ausgeblieben.
jegliche wettervorhersagen geben windstärke 3 an irgendwo habe ich was von 4 gelesen.
der wind soll sogar noch im laufe des tages abflauen sodaß wir in der nacht zum sonntag nur noch 14kmh wind haben.
was wollt ihr denn noch.wir fahren in der neustädterbucht raus und versuchen nicht mit nem baumstamm den ärmelkanal zu überqueren.ich kenne viele die meckern wenn sie nen ententeich vorfinden.
wir haben den monat november!!!!

gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Immer mit der Ruhe Klaus 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir fahren werden!
Vor Ort sah es ned schlimm aus und die Wettervorhersagen haben sich wieder verbessert, trotzdem müssen wir den Freitag abwarten weil das Wetter sich von einen Tag auf den anderen ganz schnell ändern kann. Lass Micha man am Freitag machen und dann sehen wir weiter, im Endeffekt ist es nachher jedem selbst überlassen ob er fährt oder nicht, so lange Jens den Daumen nach oben zeigt und Uwe hat ja auch gesagt, dass er bis 4 fährt aber bei 4,5 die Schmerzgrenze für ihn erreicht ist und das find ich auch vollkommen ok!
Also auf Freitag warten und ich guck mal was mich morgen so erwartet 

Gruß Benny

@ Klaus: Hab dir ne PN geschickt

@vazzquezz: Danke für deine Informationen bezüglich Wind und Fangstelle, GPS Daten sind schon vorhanden


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Immer mit der Ruhe Klaus
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir fahren werden!
> Vor Ort sah es ned schlimm aus und die Wettervorhersagen haben sich wieder verbessert, trotzdem müssen wir den Freitag abwarten weil das Wetter sich von einen Tag auf den anderen ganz schnell ändern kann. Lass Micha man am Freitag machen und dann sehen wir weiter, im Endeffekt ist es nachher jedem selbst überlassen ob er fährt oder nicht, so lange Jens den Daumen nach oben zeigt und Uwe hat ja auch gesagt, dass er bis 4 fährt aber bei 4,5 die Schmerzgrenze für ihn erreicht ist und das find ich auch vollkommen ok!
> Also auf Freitag warten und ich guck mal was mich morgen so erwartet
> ...


schöner text danke!!!:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hab deine nachricht gelesen....was hälste denn von grömitz?????


----------



## CyKingTJ (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So Leute, hab die Schnauze voll hier nur was von Wetter und fahren wir oder fahren wir nicht zu lesen. Würd viel lieber wissen wie Ihr Euch ausrüstet, womit Ihr angelt usw.

Ich fang mal an, ich werd eine lightpilk mitnehmen und eine leichtere Spinnrute und damit auf Platte versuchen falls auf die Pilke nichts geht. Dazu noch paar Gufis und Wobbler, vielleicht lässt sich ja der ein oder andere Dorsch schleppen.

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wieviele Funken haben wir denn jetzt, wer muss noch welche mitbringen? Vielleicht kann Micha ja nochmal ne aktuelle Liste posten und die Funken gleich mit aufnehmen damit wir auch alle in Kontakt bleiben.

UND BITTE KEINE WINDVORHERSAGEN MEHR BIS FREITAG, wir wissen alle wie unzuverlässig die Vorhersagen sind 3 Tage vorher.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

:m :m also ich nehme eine rute in der abdrifft mit buttsystem und in der andrifft eine zum pilken,wahlweise mit buttlöffel...mit gufischleppen schließe ich auch nicht aus.nicht zu vergessen 3 stangen tnt für den schnellen fang.

mit der aktuellen liste finde ich auch ok wenn micha das machen würde.bei mir kommen zwei funken mit,ich glaube uschi und achim bringen auch gleich 4 stck. mit.
gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also ich hab ebenfalls ne Lightpilk, eigentlich eher Spinrute mit bis 140g Wurfgewicht mit und eine leichte Spinnrute mit 60g Wurfgewicht.
Ja was habe ich mit? Buttlöffel, Blei bis 125g, Jigs, Brandungsvorfächer(Dorschvorfächer ohne Seitenarme),Pilker.

Also wie bei Klaus wirds bei mir laufen, nur ohne TNT.
Wobbler und Guffis bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich mir welche hole oder ob nicht evt Micha oder Thomas, mir da zur Seite stehen könnten für diesen Tag ertmal.

Benny


----------



## djoerni (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also ich packe meine tasche mit pilkern, jigvorfächern, buttsystemen, blinker, wobbler, gufis und was sonst noch in meinem schrank auf versenkung wartet.

eine spinnrute bis 60g und ne lightpilk. im auto werde ich auf jeden fall noch ne schwere pilkrute lagern. für den fall der fälle. 
kann keine funke mitbringen. die liegt außerhalb meiner reichweite ganz weit weg von zuhause.


----------



## NOK Angler (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

werde mitbringen : Stabilen Bootskescher , damit wir unseren fang überhaupt an board kriegen , 2 Spinnruten , Pilkgerödel , Buttgerödel , 2x PMR Funke , Rettungsweste , so wie alles was mir noch so einfällt.

Windfinder sagt 3-4 Bft , wird also bestimmt ne gemütliche tour !


----------



## Uschi+Achim (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> mit der aktuellen liste finde ich auch ok wenn micha das machen würde.bei mir kommen zwei funken mit,ich glaube uschi und achim bringen auch gleich 4 stck. mit.
> gruß klaus


Jau, Klaus hat recht! 
Wir bringen 4 PMR Funkis mit, können also 3 Stck. abgeben.
Sie sind auf Kanal 5,37 eingestellt. Wäre prima wenn wir uns darauf einigen könnten.

MfG
Achim


----------



## CyKingTJ (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Alles klar, einigt man sich doch gerne drauf. Wir von Boot 1 würden gerne eines von Euch ausleihen. #h


----------



## Uschi+Achim (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Alles klar, einigt man sich doch gerne drauf. Wir von Boot 1 würden gerne eines von Euch ausleihen. #h


Geht klar! 
Außerdem bringen wir noch GPS, Digitalcamera und Camcorder mit, um die aufregensten Momente in Bild und Ton festzuhalten. 
Natürlich auch 2 Schwimmwesten, 4 Ruten, einen Drahtkescher mit Schwimmreifen, Kescher und das entsprechende Ködergerödel.
Die Wettervorhersagen werden auch immer besser.......wird ne super Ausfahrt #6 .....hoffentlich wissen das die Fische auch |rolleyes 

MfG
Achim


----------



## djoerni (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@uschi+achim

wir von boot 5 würden auch gerne eins nehmen wenn das geht!


----------



## Uschi+Achim (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> @uschi+achim
> 
> wir von boot 5 würden auch gerne eins nehmen wenn das geht!


Na klar geht das, ist notiert.

MfG
Achim


----------



## djoerni (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

sehr schön!#6


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Die Spannung und die Aufregung werden immer größer 
Das wird bestimmt ne Menge Fun. Bei uns müssen wir auch noch gucken wer ne digicam mitbringen kann. Da ich leider nur so n Werbegeschenk habe, bei dem die Bilder gelöscht werden sobald der Akku leer ist und das geht bei dem sch.. Ding schnell.

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


wuggi schrieb:


> @micha
> sind die 50 wattis bei jens?




Jupp die liegen da bereit für Dich :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
Digi hab ich dabei lol

Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Digi hab ich dabei lol
> 
> Micha



Wunderbar Micha, dann hat sich das ja erledigt, Thomas hat sich schon um ne Funke von Uschi und Achim gekümmert.
Wir wollten nochmal in nem Chat abklären, was wir alles mitnehmen wollen, hättest da evt. mal Zeit?

Gruß Benny


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so gilt für Boot 1 |supergri |supergri . Ich werde meinen Drahtsetzkescher mit Schwimmhilfe mitbringen für unsere Fische damit die immer schön frisch und kühl im Wasser liegen . So können die uns nicht austrocknen , Uschi und Achim haben das Teil ja schon in Aktion gesehen ( haben jetzt auch so was |supergri ). Wir können also auf ne Kühlbox verzichten bitte , die nimmt nur zuviel Platz wech |supergri , den brauchen wir für Fisch |supergri . Kescher für die 1m Dorsche ist auch dabei |supergri .

@all
wir sehen uns am Samstag fit und fröhlich |supergri . Habe vorhin mit Jens telefoniert und das Wetter wird klasse . Die Tour findet also statt es seih denn es gibt einen Blizard oder ähnliches was nicht wahrscheinlich ist |supergri  . Nur für alle Fälle schickt mir bitte Eure Handynr., kann ja immer was passieren auf den weg nach Neustadt hin oder einer verschläft . Meine Handnr. ist 0170-2924724

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

so.....ich hab jetzt auch ne neue digicam....hab mir gerade eben ne sony w7 mit 7,2 mega pixel geholt.....das gibt schöne fotos,und ne 512mb karte.
gps bringe ich übrigens auch mit.
gruß klaus|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so gilt für Boot 1 |supergri |supergri . Ich werde meinen Drahtsetzkescher mit Schwimmhilfe mitbringen für unsere Fische damit die immer schön frisch und kühl im Wasser liegen . So können die uns nicht austrocknen , Uschi und Achim haben das Teil ja schon in Aktion gesehen ( haben jetzt auch so was |supergri ). Wir können also auf ne Kühlbox verzichten bitte , die nimmt nur zuviel Platz wech |supergri , den brauchen wir für Fisch |supergri . Kescher für die 1m Dorsche ist auch dabei |supergri .
> 
> @all
> ...


hab dir ne sms geschickt....bitte um antwort wenn sie angekommen ist,hab nämlich nen neuen vertrag und weiß nicht so recht ob das alles so bei o2 klappt.
gruß klaus#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hab dir ne sms geschickt....bitte um antwort wenn sie angekommen ist,hab nämlich nen neuen vertrag und weiß nicht so recht ob das alles so bei o2 klappt.
> gruß klaus#h



Jupp ist angekommen |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hallo micha,
meinste jens hat auch sonen setzkescher im laden,was kostet so ein teil ca.?
geht das auch ohne schwimmring?
gruß klaus


----------



## chris13 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hab euch mal den Wind "errechnet" also erst 3-4 aus SW dann verschieben sich die Strömungen und habt dann nur noch 2-3 aus W.Einer Toptour sollte nix mehr im Wege stehen.
Wünsch viel spaß,nen super Tag und viele schöne Fische!

mfG Chris
Petri


----------



## Fehlerteufel (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

#h #h 





chris13 schrieb:


> Hab euch mal den Wind "errechnet" also erst 3-4 aus SW dann verschieben sich die Strömungen und habt dann nur noch 2-3 aus W.Einer Toptour sollte nix mehr im Wege stehen.
> Wünsch viel spaß,nen super Tag und viele schöne Fische!
> 
> mfG Chris
> Petri


danke chris.....kannst hier dann die berichte lesen mit hoffentlich vielen fotos


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Also unseren Fängen sollte auch nichts im Wege stehen. Wie einige von euch ja evt wissen, war ich heute in der Brandung in Neustadt und n paar lecker Dorsche gabs auch 
Also wenns in der Brandung klappt sollte es aufm Boot ja auch klappen!
Hier auch noch ein miserables Foto 




Ein anderer Boardie war noch dabei, der konnte aber leider nur einen Dorsch überzeugen den Haken im Maul zu behalten.

Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Also unseren Fängen sollte auch nichts im Wege stehen. Wie einige von euch ja evt wissen, war ich heute in der Brandung in Neustadt und n paar lecker Dorsche gabs auch
> Also wenns in der Brandung klappt sollte es aufm Boot ja auch klappen!
> Hier auch noch ein miserables Foto
> Anhang anzeigen 52698
> ...


hallo benny,
schönes bild 
DANKE|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## djoerni (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

sehr schön! da freu ich mich aber! |jump:
meine neue rute kommt heute abend auch, also alles vom feinsten!


----------



## CyKingTJ (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Mensch, alle hier mit neuem Equipment, hoffentlich können wir da mithalten mit unserem alten Krams.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na sicher könnt ihr mithalten, seid doch die alten Hasen .
Klaus ist n alter BennyO nachmacher 
Also dazu zu sagen ist, das kaum Krabben da waren auch wenn Keule88 eine fangen konnte 
Wittlinge waren am Strand auch kaum, hatte nur einen von ca 15 cm.
Die Dorsche haben teilweise sehr vorsichtig gebissen, wodurch wir manche Bisse nich verwerten konnte, besonders Keule, da er doch recht ungeduldig war und bei jedem Zupfer gleich angehauen hat. 

Gruß Benny

P.S.: Aber wenn es vom Land teilweise schon klappt, dann sollte es auch vom Boot zumindest ein paar Dorschies geben!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

so endlich feierabend!!!!
jetzt werden sachen gepackt akkus für gps,digicam und lampe geladen,neue rollen bespult und dann noch mal kurz schlafen....
UND DANN GEHTS LOS!!!!
FISCH WIR KOMMEN!!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ähm Klaus, habt ihr wirklich keine Möglichkeit evt. doch in die Brandung zu gehen? Ich denke nämlich, dass wir nirgends einen vernünftigen Platz auf ner Brücke finden werden!
2 Rutenständer hätte ich zur Not noch für euch und evt. auch ne Angel.

Gruß Benny

P.S.: Bin ertsmal unterwegs antworte dann heute Abend oder musst auf Handy probieren, kann aber sein, dass ich da auch nicht rangehen kann, weil ich im Krankenhaus bei meiner Cousine bin. Aber erstmal bin ich noch zu erreichen.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ähm Klaus, habt ihr wirklich keine Möglichkeit evt. doch in die Brandung zu gehen? Ich denke nämlich, dass wir nirgends einen vernünftigen Platz auf ner Brücke finden werden!
> 2 Rutenständer hätte ich zur Not noch für euch und evt. auch ne Angel.
> 
> Gruß Benny
> ...




meinste neustadt ist auch belegt????
sonst müssen wir halt mal sehen,brandung is nix für mich!!!!


----------



## uwe103 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin,

dann will ich hier auch noch mal laut nach 'ner Sprechfunke fragen. Hat evtl. noch jemand eine, die er Boot No. 2 zur Verfügung stellen kann?


----------



## Uschi+Achim (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hallo Uwe,

eine Funke haben wir noch zu vergeben.
Kannst sie haben!

Noch 1 Mal schlafen.......

Dann bis morgen.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## uwe103 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> eine Funke haben wir noch zu vergeben.
> Kannst sie haben!
> ...




SUPER  Achim, Dank im voraus.

@all

einer ne Ahnung, wo man morgen früh vor der Ausfahrt einen heissen frischen Kaffee und vielleicht ein Mettbrötchen herbekommt :q


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

wir basteln gerade an den ruten rum,und packen.
bloß nix vergessen,hab gerade nach langer zeit und suchen meinen fischereischein wiedergefunden.
noch 13 stunden dann gehts hier los.#6 #6 #6


----------



## uwe103 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> wir basteln gerade an den ruten rum,und packen.
> bloß nix vergessen,hab gerade nach langer zeit und suchen meinen fischereischein wiedergefunden.
> noch 13 stunden dann gehts hier los.#6 #6 #6



bei mir sind nur noch 10 1/2 Stunden bis ich abgeholt werde, d.h. vorher aber noch das ganze Gerödel aus dem Keller holen, nen Kaffee reinschrauben und wenigstens ein Brötchen.....wie bekloppt sind wir eigentlich #d


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



uwe103 schrieb:


> bei mir sind nur noch 10 1/2 Stunden bis ich abgeholt werde, d.h. vorher aber noch das ganze Gerödel aus dem Keller holen, nen Kaffee reinschrauben und wenigstens ein Brötchen.....wie bekloppt sind wir eigentlich #d


wieso wirst du abgeholt....ich dachte du fährst...nimm dir nen brötchen mit ich pack dir nen dorsch drauf|supergri :q |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,


uwe103 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> einer ne Ahnung, wo man morgen früh vor der Ausfahrt einen heissen frischen Kaffee und vielleicht ein Mettbrötchen herbekommt :q


Um die Zeit würde ich sagen MC DOOF ansonsten keine Ahnung :q . So ich bin jetzt gleich aushäusig und nur noch über Handy erreichbar :q , ansonsten 
*BIS MORGEN IN ALLER FRISCHE *
|jump: |jump: 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also dann mal viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg euch allen morgen !!!  :m #6
bin auf die Berichte und Fänge gespannt ... |bla:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



HD4ever schrieb:


> also dann mal viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg euch allen morgen !!!  :m #6
> bin auf die Berichte und Fänge gespannt ... |bla:


wir versuchen auch keine schnur in den motor zu bekommen.
danke für die wünsche!!!!#h#h#h
wir werden berichten jörg
gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na, dann wollen wir mal, ich muss auch noch n paar Sachen packen.
Klaus, ich weiß ned ob die in Neustadt belegt sein wird, aber in Pelzerhaken brauchen wir es gar nicht erst probieren!
Also mein Kumpel und ich packen uns Brandungsgeschirr mit ein!
Aber ich denke ihr solltet ebenso eine Alternative haben, wenn die Brücken besetzt sind! Denkst du nicht?


Gruß Benny


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> wir versuchen auch keine schnur in den motor zu bekommen.




besser ist das auch !!! :m
aber ihr werdet ja wohl auch nich sooo viel Ruten raushalten wie ich ... 
viel Spaß morgen  !!!  #6


----------



## CyKingTJ (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moinsen, Sachen sind gepackt, nur noch Verpflegung einpacken und kurz übernicken.

Also Schnur reinkriegen nicht unbedingt, gibt besseres. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt haben wir noch im Hafen ne alte Unterhose oder sowas in die Schraube bekommen, da war erstmal Stillstand angesagt bis wir das Teil wieder rausgepult haben. :v 

Also Klaus, komm nicht auf die Idee Dein Höschen ins Wasser zu werfen, könnte anderen zum Verhängnis werden. |wavey:


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Also Klaus, komm nicht auf die Idee Dein Höschen ins Wasser zu werfen, könnte anderen zum Verhängnis werden. |wavey:



:q |good:|muahah:


----------



## CyberFisch (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Na, dann wollen wir mal, ich muss auch noch n paar Sachen packen.
> Klaus, ich weiß ned ob die in Neustadt belegt sein wird, aber in Pelzerhaken brauchen wir es gar nicht erst probieren!
> Also mein Kumpel und ich packen uns Brandungsgeschirr mit ein!
> Aber ich denke ihr solltet ebenso eine Alternative haben, wenn die Brücken besetzt sind! Denkst du nicht?
> ...


 
brandungssachen nehmen wir auch mit haben ne super stelle in neustadt nähe da ist so gut wie nie einer!!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Bist du der der mit Klaus mitgeht?
Ich hab in Neustadt in der Brandung auch gute Stellen, es geht ja nur darum, dass Klaus nicht in die Brandung will, er aber dies Alternative hebane sollte, falls die Brücken alle Besetzt sind, da wir ja denke ich gegen 16.30 erst wieder im Hafen einlaufen und wir ned vergessen sollten dass Wochenende ist!


Gruß Benny


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ich hab nen baseballschläger als meinungsverstärker mit falls die brücken voll sind|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@ Cyberfish ...
viel Spaß mit deinem Microfun ?!!! :m
so eins hatte ich vorher auch und ne Menge Spaß mit gehabt ... |rolleyes


----------



## uwe103 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

so, Sachen auch so weit alle zusammengepackt. Morgen früh nur noch Brote schmieren und Tee kochen und dann kann es los gehen.

@Fehlerteufel

hatte ich doch schon gepostet, dass ich nicht fahre. Da mein Bruder ja nicht mit fährt, sondern mein Angelkumpel Karsten und der das bessere und größere Auto hat und fahren möchte, will ich ihm auch nicht wiedersprechen |supergri  (nicht war Karsten, falls Du mal wieder mitlesen solltest #h ).
Nee, 3.30 Uhr ist mir fürn Mettbrötchen noch zu früh, eher so gegen 7 Uhr und dazu heissen schwarzen Kaffee mit viel Zucker #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moinsen,

so, hab alles eingepackt und bin bereit mit meinem Team die Neustädter Bucht zu "entfischen" |supergri |supergri |supergri  

Bitte beachten : "|supergri "

... freue mich auf euch und hoffe auf ein gutes Gelingen.

Sollte noch was fehlen, haben wir die Möglichkeit wahlweise den Angelladen oder Mc. D. anzusteuern.|kopfkrat |supergri 

So, wir sehen uns gleich ... #h 

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## djoerni (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

so melde mich dann auch ab! muss noch mit meiner neuen rute über die dorschgröße diskutieren. ist so ne neue seajigger unlimited schön|stolz: (soll nicht prollig wirken. freu mich einfach nur!) bis morgääääääääääääääääään!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

auch alles gepackt,nur morgen früh ins auto und dann los.man man man is das viel gerödel......ist ja wie bei meinem letzten umzug.
in neun stunden gehts auf die autobahn,zum glück wohne ich nur 4 km von der autobahn weg.ihr könnt uns so erkennen:
opel astra bj.95, 240 kmh durchschnitsgeschwindigkeit mit 9 ruten aus dem sonnendach und nem pilker statt anhängekupplung.
der astra ist weinrot und hat als kennzeichen ank für anklam im ossiland.
versucht nicht zu überholen wegen überbreite der reifen.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## uwe103 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Sollte noch was fehlen, haben wir die Möglichkeit wahlweise den Angelladen oder Mc. D. anzusteuern.|kopfkrat |supergri
> 
> ...



Jau Stephan, die Reihenfolge umdrehen und dann kanns in die Buch hinausgehen #6 

Werde mich jetzt auch noch ca. 5 Stunden zur Ruhe begeben, um Euch dann gleich alle persönlich zu treffen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute Wuggi hat gerade abgesagt Krankheitsbedingt in der Familie aber er läßt schön grüßen |supergri .
So ich geh dann auch mal in die Heia um noch 1 oder 2 Std Schlaf zu bekommen bis Stephan mich um 6,15 Uhr abholt |supergri , freu mich schon |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich hab nun auch alle Sachen zusammen, nur noch ein wenig Verpflegung dann in die Heia und dann sehen wir uns ja auch schon! 
Also Bis nachher dann |supergri


----------



## CyKingTJ (17. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Dann kanns ja losgehen. Alle nochmal die Wecker kontrollieren und ab ins Bett !

Gut Nacht und fangreiche Träume !


----------



## Fehlerteufel (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

so...ab in keller sachen ins auto und ab gehts....bis später#h #h #h #h


----------



## djoerni (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

bis gleich! werde mich dann mal auf den highway to fish begeben!


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Guuuuten Morgennnnnnnn:q ,
Gleich gehts los gleich gehts los |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Micha


----------



## Samyber (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

*Na dann viel Spaß !!!!*#h #h


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So nun noch schnell wat trinken n Brot rein eine rauchen und dann gehts ab |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Bis gleich Männers


----------



## HD4ever (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

sieht nach top Wetter aus ! #6
dann mal viel Erfolg ....


----------



## AlBundy (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wünsche allen dickes PETRI!!! :m 

Vorschlag:
...wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinen Filmchen oder auch Fotos von der internen "SIEGEREHRUNG" ?!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
so bin glücklich zurück |supergri . 7 Boote sind rausgefahren 7 wieder heil und glücklich zurück . Hat viel Spaß gemacht mit den Jungs und Uschi bei Traumwetter und VIEL Fisch . Wir haben und beackt mit Heringen ohne Ende bis das Wetter kurz nach 13 Uhr umschlug . Wittis meist kleine und wenige Dorsche wurde gefangen aber das wichtigste war das alle Spaß hatten |supergri . Bilder und einen ausführlichen Bricht gibt es morgen denn erst muß ich 10 kg Heringe versorgen und einen 45er Dorsch und dann mach ich auf  Familie sonst hängt der Haussegen schief :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## NOK Angler (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So , bin auch wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen. Fisch ist fertig Versorgt und Auto ausgeräumt.

Alles im allen ein sehr schöner Angeltag mit vielen netten Boardies. Haben hauptsächlich an der Untiefentonne geangelt mit durchwachsenen Ergebnissen.

Es sind viele Heringe in stattlichen größen gefangen worden. Darunter standen auch immer wieder vereinzelte Dorsche und Wittlingsschwärme.Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ist nur 1 Boot ohne Dorsch geblieben , aber Hering und Wittels habe alle reichlich gefangen.
Bei mir im Boot sind 3 gute Dorsche sowie ein echt guter Wittling , sowie etliche Heringe,  gefangen worden. Hätte gerne mehr Dorsch gehabt , aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Ich glaube alles andere hat Micha schon geschrieben , bzw. werden die anderen noch schreiben.

Habe leider selber viel zu wenig dran gedacht Fotos zu machen. Die wenigen die ich gemacht habe , habe ich auch noch nicht gesichted , also heißt es bei mir auch auf morgen warten.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So,

bin auch wieder "to hus".

Vorab ein grosses : "Danke schön" an Micha für die Idee und die Orga.

Leider fiel mir erst zu Hause ein, das wir das Ganze ja auch bei einem gemütlichen Essen hätten ausklingen lassen können.
Dann eben nächstes Mal.

Dank auch an meine Crew die mich so hervorragend mit "Suchtmitteln"  versorgt hat.

Ich bin mit der Tour sehr zufrieden. Schade nur, das der Wind so aufbriste.
Was ich ebenfalls gut fand war die Kommunikation per Funke - auch wenn die Dorsche nicht bei 22 m ( Insider - ich bastel hier gerade an einer Legende |kopfkrat  )standen war es ein tolles Gefühl, das wir versucht haben uns gegenseitig an den Fisch zu bringen.

Alles in allem mein Fazit :

Neue Gesichter gesehen ( immer gut, jetzt weiß man wer auf der anderen Seite vorm Bildschirm sitzt), alte Gesichter wiedergesehen ( ... und erkannt - nicht wahr Heggi  ) und Fisch gab es auch noch.


Ich bin nächstes Mal wieder dabei !!!

Grüße Stephan #h


----------



## Pete (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

glückwunsch euch !!! mann, der warme herbst holt die heringe ran...noch 4 warme wochen und die jungs fangen an zu laichen...wir werden morgen früh auch unser boot aus dem dornröschenschlaf (seit sommer ) holen und die 3-4 aus süd nutzen, um vor kübo am trolle mit watties auf platte zu schleppen...paternoster haben wir dennoch eingepackt...wer weiß


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Pete,

ist der Herbstzug - die Heringe hatten Laich - und die Dorsche waren satt.

Viel glück für Morgen

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moinsen,
so ich bin auch wieder daheim,wir dh.ostseeangler(benny),sein kollege david,mein schwager hannes und ich waren ja noch los 
um seebrücken unsicher zu machen.
wir sind erst nach grömitz wo aber wohl die seebrücke zur russichen besatzungszone gehört,und wie vor ein paar tagen gelesen gibt es da wohl immer ärger.:v :v
also ab dafür und auf die seebrücke neustadt....sehr lustig...
auch russiche besatzungszone.
da waren aber nur vier angler sodas wir noch vorne platz hatten.
ruten raus und los....jeder wurf ein treffer...es wurde nie langweilig,man musste sich nur ne zigarette anmachen oder nen pils aufreissen und schon bimmelte es an einer der ruten.
hannes und ich hatten dann um 22.00 uhr nen eimer voller schöner wittlinge.
benny und david hatten auch wittlinge aber bis wir abgehauen sind auch 4 schöne dorsche. wie es bei den beiden in der nacht noch weiterging werden wir wohl noch erfahren.
alles in allem war das nen super angeltag mit super leuten.
ich bin total begeistert von den booten von jens,meiner meinung sind diese verdecks zum hochklappen gold wert,gerade wenn man in die wellen gefahren ist.
ich hoffe wir wiederholen das mal,
erstmal vielen dank an alle teilnehmer für diesen tollen tag.
*wir hatten ja auch noch ein paar bilder gemacht  welche ich heute nachmittag noch hier einstellen werde!!!!*
*ICH HÄTTE DA NOCH NE DOLLE IDEE WAS WIR DAS NÄCHSTE MAL VERANSTALTEN KÖNNTEN:q :q :q :q :q *


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hallo Jungs #h ,

wir sind gestern nach 350 km Fahrt kurz nach 18 Uhr gut zuhause angekommen. Es hat uns super gefallen. Wir danken noch einmal Michael für die wunderbare Idee und perfekte Organsation #6  und sind, wenn wir es einrichten können, trotz der langen Anfahrt natürlich gerne wieder mit dabei. Hat einfach Spaß gemacht mit der tollen Truppe. 
Wir haben zwei schöne Dorsche und viele Heringe und Wittlinge (darunter einige recht große Exemplare) gefangen. Sind sehr gespannt, wie die Wittis (werden sie nicht auch Merlan genannt?) schmecken. 
Fotos und ein kleines Video folgen. 
Ebenfalls ein großes Dankeschön an unseren Bootsführer Stephan, der uns zum Fisch und wieder sicher in den Hafen gebracht hat. #6 
Vom Wetter her hätten wir es um diese Jahreszeit nicht viel besser treffen können. Hier bei uns regnet es schon seit der Nacht. 

Viele Grüße

Uschi und Achim


----------



## gerwinator (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

glückwunsch euch allen!!!
 :m 

bin ma gespannt auf die fotos und nächstes mal passts bei mir denn vlt auch .... #h


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So, auch ich bin zurück nach Hause gekehrt und ausgeschlafen.
War echt ein super Turn. Für mich war es ja nun das erste mal aufm Boot und ich muss sagen ich bin hellauf begeistert!
Gleich nach dem dritten Wurf nen schönen Dorsch von fast 60cm geschnappt und das war wirklich ein sehr schöne Gefühl in der Rute, ging leider nicht so weiter mit den Dorschen, aber dafür hatten wir trotzdem ne Menge Spaß mit den Heringen und auch so. Also wenns nach mir geht, gleich wieder los. Es war für mich eindeutig nicht das letzte Mal dieses Jahr!
Danke auch noch mal an Michael für die Organisation, die Tips an Board und und auch für alles weitere; für den Wind, der plötzlich auffrischte, konnte er ja nichts! War schade, aber wir hatten ja schon jede Menge Spaß und auch reichlich Fisch.

Abends gings dann noch mit Klausi und Kumpel weiter, nach dem wir von fast allen noch die Wattis bekommen haben. Erst nach Grömitz, besetzt, dann wieder nach Neustadt auch besetzt, aber noch genug Platz für uns 4. Auch dort hatten wir noch ne Menge Fun, mit ein zwei Bierchen und Action Pur.
Klaus und Kumpel fingen die ganzen Wittlinge, ich hatte nur 3 oder 4, da ich weiter rausfeuerte, weil ich den Dorsch haben wollte. Bis Klaus und Kumpel abhauten, hatte ich dann 2 Dorschis und ein Butt, der sich wieder gelöst hat aufgrund eines Vorfachs was dort rumlag und David hatte 3 Stück.
Nach dem Klaus dann weg waren angelten wir noch ca ne Stunde, in der nichts mehr war mit Wittling, aber David konnte noch 2 weitere Dorsche überlisten und ich 3 
So konnte ich also doch noch mit 6 Dorsch und ein paar Heringen nach Hause ziehen.

Also,wann gehts wieder los? 

Gruß Benny

P.S.:  Wir haben immer noch knapp 200 Wattis über, wenn also wer heute Abend los will, bitte melden |supergri


----------



## arno (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin.
Das beste ist, finde ich , das alle Boote ohne Problem wieder im Hafen liegen.
Bei 7 Booten macht man sich ja so seine Gedanken, aber es war wohl super durchdacht( Funk usw.).
Ich freue mich für Euch so einen Spaß gehabt zu haben.


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
soo ich bin wieder fit |supergri . Also nun ein kleiner Bericht von meiner Sicht des Tages |supergri .
Wie so einige war es nicht doll mit schlafen in der Nacht zuvor weil ich mir immer überlegt habe : was haste verggesen wie wird das Wetter , klappt alles und und und |supergri . War aber unbegründet denn alles war klasse . Um kurz nach 6 hatte Stephan mich abgeholt und ab ging es nach Neustadt . Dachte schon das wir zu früh da waren aber Pustekuchen die meisten waren schon da und klönten war wir noch ein wenig tun konnten denn es war ja noch stockdunkel . Die Stimmung war ausgelassen und entspannt was sich aber gleich geändert hat als Jens mit den Vorbereitungen der Boote begonnen hatte . Das hättet Ihr sehen sollen wie auf einmal alles rumwuselte und sich und die Geräte in die Boote verstaut hatte , göttlich sag ich Euch |supergri . Auch die Ausgabe der Wattis und der Rettungmittel verlief sowas von locker ab , so das sich einige sogar noch mit Gerätschaften versorgen konnten ohne Streß . Dann war es soweit , es wurde hell und die Armada konnte starten . Als grobe Richtung hatte ich die Untiefentonne von Pelzerhagen ausgegeben um die wir uns den ganzen Tag auch rumgetrieben haben . Nachdem ich die erste Dupplete mit Dorsch auf Wattis verhaften konnte und Benny auch einen schönen Dorsch kurz vorher gefangen hatte , wir waren gerade mal 10 Minuten am angeln , konnte nicht mehr viel schief gehen . Der Wind war erträglich und die Sonne meinte es auch noch gut mit uns , Fisch war auch da was will der Mensch mehr :q . Naja der Dorsch wollte nicht so aber Heringe in klasse Größen und Zahl war doch auch was . Mit meiner Bootsbesatzung hatte ich auch Glück denn wir haben uns Bombig verstanden und Benny hat uns unsere Frozeleien von wegen Bootsjunge auch nicht krumm genommen . Die Heringe haben wir wie es sich gehört zusammen gepackt und dann später aufgeteilt . Aber leider ist es dann gekommen wie es kommen mußte . Die Sonne verzog sich und mit den Regenwolken die keinen Regen sondern Wind mit sich brachten wurden die Wellen immer höher sodas ich mich nach Absprache dazu entschlossen haben , der Sicherheit wegen zum Feierabend zu rufen . Leute Ihr habt meinen Respekt denn keiner muckte auf und hat dagegen gewettert obwohl einige bestimmt hätten noch angeln wollen und auch können , den die Erfahrung , das weiß ich , hatten sie dazu . Alle haben an einen Strang gezogen und sind nach und nach um keinen Stau beim einlaufen am Steg zu verursachen in den Hafen eingelaufen . So konnte auch der Tag so enden wie er begonnen hatten , vollkommen entspannt . Gerade für mich war es sehr beruhigend , das alles so glatt und ohne Verletzte abgelaufen ist was bei der Anzahl an Boote nicht selbstverständlich war .
Danke nochmal an alle für den klasse Tag und auch an Jens vom Angelladen das alles mit den Boote so klasse gelaufen ist und das die Jungs Ihre Wattis für Abends nicht abnehmen mußten weil noch genug von der Tour übrig waren .
Also mit der Truppe können wir gerne jeder Zeit so was wieder machen denn es hat viel Spaß gemacht :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin , 
noch mehr Bilder |supergri 

Micha


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

schöne Bilder !!!! :m
da hattet ihr aber auch so richtig Glück mit dem Wetter ... #6


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an alle für den klasse Tag und auch an Jens vom Angelladen das alles mit den Boote so klasse gelaufen ist und das die Jungs Ihre Wattis für Abends nicht abnehmen mußten weil noch genug von der Tour übrig waren .
> Also mit der Truppe können wir gerne jeder Zeit so was wieder machen denn es hat viel Spaß gemacht :q
> 
> 
> ...


 Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu und obwohl wir ja abends noch los waren und es eigentlich recht gut gebissen hat, habe ich immernoch 250 Wattis über, also wer erbarmt sich und geht heute noch ein wenig mit mir jagen? 

Gruß Benny

P.S.:In einer der Tüten die ihr mir gegeben habt, waren noch 2 Buttlöffel, einer benutz einer undbenutzt und ein fertiges Vorfach.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So, auch von uns ein paar Fotos von der Bootstour:

Natürlich waren auch wir vor der Tour etwas aufgeregt. Schließlich angeln wir nicht "alle Tage" in der Ostsee. 
Wegen der langen Fahrt übernachteten wir Freitagabend in Hamburg bei Achims Tochter. Schon um 5 Uhr, als wir gerade die erste Tasse Kaffee tranken, rief Klaus an und fragte, ob wir schon unterwegs seien. Gegen 5.45 Uhr gings Richtung Neustadt, wo wir schon die ersten Teilnehmer standen.
















Die Boote wurden beladen und nach und nach stießen sie in See. Wir waren das letzte Boot, das den Hafen verließ. 











Außer zwei schönen Dorschen (50 und 55 cm), vielen Heringen und Wittlingen gingen uns auch andere Meeresbewohner an den Haken, wie Seesterne und Muscheln.











Das Boot 1 mit Michael und seiner Crew gab uns zwischendurch den guten Tipp, wo wir es auf Heringe probieren könnten. 






Unser Kapitän Stephan fuhr uns sicher durch die stürmische See. 






Gottseidank hat er seine Mütze, die ihm vom Kopf geweht wurde, wieder aus der Ostsee keschern können.











Uschi war im Großen und Ganzen mit ihrem Fang auch zufrieden. Eine Meerforelle ging ihr dieses Mal jedoch nicht an den Haken. 











Zuhause angekommen wartete auf uns noch eine Menge Arbeit. Zuerst wurden einmal die Fische verarbeitet, dann hieß es die Ruten und Rollen vom Salzwasser abzuspülen. 
Wittlinge zu filierten ist eine Schweinearbeit, wie Achim feststellen mußte. Trotzdem hat das Fangen dieser für uns neuen Fischart viel Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht klappt es ein anderes Mal ja auch mit den Plattfischen...











Das Video, wie uns Stephan durch die rauhe Ostsee zum Heimathafen steuert, folgt in Kürze.

Viele Grüße 

Uschi + Achim


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

So, habe gerade einen kleinen Videoclip von unserer Bootstour online gestellt:

"Unser Kapitän Stephan fährt uns sicher durch die hohen Brecher zurück in den Hafen"

Viel Spaß vom Boot Nr.4 wünscht Euch

Achim


----------



## CyKingTJ (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Es war eine super Tour mit super Angelfreunden, alles hat gepasst. 

Der Bootsjunge hat nicht so gespurt wie er sollte, ich denke aber das kriegen wir beim nächsten mal besser in Griff.

Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal, ich gehe stark davon aus, dass wir das im Frühjahr wiederholen sollten.

Vielen Dank für den super Tag !

TJ


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin Moin ,
schönes Video supie

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Der Bootsjunge hat nicht so gespurt wie er sollte, ich denke aber das kriegen wir beim nächsten mal besser in Griff.



Denkste  !

Schönes Video, aber was höre ich da? Uschi ist nicht zufrieden?
Na dann würd ich sagen, müssen wir ja auf alle Fälle nochmal raus, damit wir die auch zufrieden gestellt bekommen!


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Denkste  !
> 
> Schönes Video, aber was höre ich da? Uschi ist nicht zufrieden?
> Na dann würd ich sagen, müssen wir ja auf alle Fälle nochmal raus, damit wir die auch zufrieden gestellt bekommen!


Hallo,
was heißt "Uschi ist unzufrieden"? Mit den Fängen und allem anderen war ich doch voll zufrieden, nur dieses viele Wasser, was ich ständig abbekommen hatte, gefiel mir nicht. Daher sagte ich ja auch noch: "Ich komme mir vor als wenn ich in einer Badewanne wäre!" |rolleyes 

Bei einer Wiederholung dieser Bootstour im nächsten Jahr bin ich natürlich wieder mit dabei!!!!! :s :s :s


Gruß

Uschi


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja hab ich mir gedacht, dass du das Wasser meinst, aber ich suche doch nach nem Grund es zu widerholen unsere Tour


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> So, habe gerade einen kleinen Videoclip von unserer Bootstour online gestellt:
> 
> "Unser Kapitän Stephan fährt uns sicher durch die hohen Brecher zurück in den Hafen"
> 
> ...



Schönes Video,

... und beim nächsten Mal versuche ich noch vorsichtiger zu fahren !!!

Obwohl, dat geht fast gar nicht :q #h 

P.S. : Mütze is wieder trocken !

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Schlammspringer (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin moin,#h 

Wir wollten uns auch noch mal bei Michael bedanken für den Klasse Tag.#6 
Hat super viel Spaß gemacht, viele nette Leute kennengelernt.
Fisch war auch da ( Ich hab noch nie so große Heringe gesehen )
Und Wittling und Dorsch gabs auch, was will man mehr!

Und wie reibungslos alles abgelaufen ist, alle sind zusammen ausgelaufen, über Funk wurden gute ecken weitergegeben, und als es Auffrischte hat keiner gemurrt als es wieder rein ging.
Einfach Klasse.

Wir sind jedenfalls das nächste mal wieder am Start :q :q :q 

Danke Micha, vom Boot 5
Jörn, Denny, Timo


----------



## uwe103 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin,

so, dann will ich man noch meinen Senf dazugeben |supergri 

Zunächst vielen Dank an Micha für die super Organisation der ganzen Sache. Es hat wirklich fast alles (um das Wetter hättest Du noch etwas mehr mit Petrus feilschen sollen... ) hervorragend geklappt, auch wenn auf unserem Boot Nr. 2 nicht ein einziger Dorsch an Bord gekommen ist, sondern nur Wittis und Heringe. Auch unserem Bootsführer Frank ein herzliches Danke schön #h , dafür hat er aber auch seine ersten Heringe aus der Ostsee verhaften können.

Sollte im kommenden Frühjahr eine Wiederholung der Tour stattfinden, werde ich, sofern alles gesund bleibt, wieder teilnehmen.


----------



## CyKingTJ (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Schön, dass Ihr auch wieder zuhause angekommen seid.

Sollte im Frühjahr wieder ne Tour stattfinden sollten wir uns auf alle Fälle wieder absprechen.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Hallo Ostseeangler und Tourteilnehmer,

ab sofort gibt es auch einen Bericht von unserer Bootstour auf Uschis Angelseiten:
AB Bootstour auf der Ostsee

@alle Teilnehmer
Hat denn sonst keiner mehr Fotos von der Tour? |uhoh: 
Klaus hatte sich doch extra eine neue Knipse gekauft, oder ;+

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Na feini gemacht 
Wolltest so nen schönen Bericht nicht ins AB setzen?
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour obwohl noch gar nichts geplant ist


----------



## Fehlerteufel (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Hallo Ostseeangler und Tourteilnehmer,
> 
> ab sofort gibt es auch einen Bericht von unserer Bootstour auf Uschis Angelseiten:
> AB Bootstour auf der Ostsee
> ...


ein paar bilder hat hannes gemacht#q #q dolle qualität....naja er kommt aus dem ossiland...null ahnung von technick...
ich werde sie aber noch reinstellen.
gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ach beim Angeln wie ein Herz und eine Seele und jetzt hier so über den armen Jungen herziehen wa 
Spaß beiseite, wann gehts denn bei euch wieder los?
Auf meine SMS antwortest du ja ned mehr.


----------



## deger (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

hat wohl spaß gemacht eure tour


----------



## Fehlerteufel (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ach beim Angeln wie ein Herz und eine Seele und jetzt hier so über den armen Jungen herziehen wa
> Spaß beiseite, wann gehts denn bei euch wieder los?
> Auf meine SMS antwortest du ja ned mehr.


hab keine sms bekommen....haben noch nix neues geplant....vielleicht demnächst nochmal auf butt versuchen.
gruß klaus


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Höchst merkwürdig, naja da stand dirn dass ihr zu früh abgehauen seid, da noch n schöner schwarm dorsche durch kam
und wann evt das nächste mal etc, egal!

@ deger: jo das hatten wir, zumindest aus meiner Sicht


----------



## gerwinator (26. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moin moin,

ich konnte ja letzte woche leider nich mit raus, aber dafür hab ich das diesen samstag mit nem kumpel nachgeholt :k 
und das nich zu knapp...

erstmal waren wir gegen 7.15 im neustädter hafen und konnten auch gleich das boot beladen und den ganzen papierkram machen und sind gegen 7.30 losgefahren. wetter sah nich ganz so gut aus, der vermieter sachte uns ne brise um 3 bis 4 an, sah aber aus wie 4 bis 5 #c 
als wir ausm hafen waren sofort wobbler hinten raus und richtung pelzerhaken geschleppt, nach ca einer stunde dann der erste dorsch (nich auf wobbler, sondern auf ne dorschfliege 1m vor dem wobbler!!) kurz vor der tonne, gute 45, also inne kiste, aber da schleppen zu der zeit noch nich ganz lief haben wir unsre wurmmontagen und pilker fertig gemacht und angefangen zu pilken und die würmer zu baden, durch ständiges umsetzen und die starke drift waren wir bis 12h schon fast in grömitz und hatten außer 20 heringen und nem mikrowittling nichts vorzuweisen. naja, zur untiefentonne geheizt (alda, macht das laune bei den wellen  ) und von da wieder richtung neustadt geschleppt auf der 10m-linie. gegen 13 uhr schlug meine rute richtig kräftig aus und 10 m schnur knallten von der trommel. nach saugeilem drill :l  am leichtem geschirr (20-40gr wg) kam ein schöner dorsch um die 65 ausm wasser. fisch versorgt wobbler wieder raus und dann dauerte es vlt 5 minuten und von achims angel knallte die schnur nur so runter... raus kam ein schöner 60er. gut, dann ersma nix mehr und wir beschlossen umzudrehen und die selbe stelle nochmal anzusteuern und just als wir an dem gedachten punkt waren knallte es wieder bei achim, ich zog dann schnell meinen wobbler ein damit wir uns nich verhaken und romms hatte ich auch noch einen sitzen   beide dorsche 55 bis 60. die nächste wende und die überfahrt über "unsre stelle" brachten nur ne kleine mefo um die 40 und leicht gefärbt, ab ins wasser und weiter wachsen #h  und die nächste stunde brachte uns dann noch weitere dorsche zwischen 55 und 70 die allesamt unsre wobbler so heftig atterkierten das bei jedem biss mindestens 15 m von der trommel gerissen wurden. die dorsche waren wirklich sehr agreessiv, so extrem hab ich das noch nich erlebt, ein drilling wurde sogar aus meinem wobbler gerissen bei einem biss, auch war das bis jetzt meine beste durchschnittsgröße.
und die doppeldrills :k .... mit geld nich zu bezahlen das feeling :m 
gegen 15 uhr kam dann der abschlussfisch bei achim und es war wieder ne kleine mefo. aber das war kein normaler drill, nämlich als sie an die oberfläche kam müssen das sofort 10 möwen mitbekommen haben und haben das kleine forellilein bis 3m vors boot dauernd attakiert, trotz heftigem keifens von achim  es war ein fisch um die 30 cm, aber sie blutete leider schon aus den kiemen (wobbler?) und an der seite (möwen!). die überlebenschancen waren wohl äußerst ungünstig, ich hoffe aber sie hats gepackt :c 
danach haben wir zusammen gepackt und sind in hafen gefahren, wir haben dort auch gleich die fische versorgt und konnten bei mir 8 dorsche und 8 heringe zählen und bei achim 11 dorsche und 15 heringe und bis auf den ersten dorsch waren alle fische echt 55+!

also wenn ihr nochmal los wollt: nehmt wobbler mit!! blau silber is nich schlecht... 

das war ein absolut geiler tag mit guter welle, fetten drills, viel spaß und nem knackigem dorschfilet abends aus der pfanne!! absolut genial :m  :m 

und im hafen zu erfahren das man besser gefangen hat als alle anderen is auch ganz nett |bla: 

jascha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Petri mein lieber...
das läßt ja hoffen.
wollte demnächst auch endlich mal wieder im belly meine beine in die ostssee hängen.
aber vielleicht nehm ich auch erstmal lieber n boot aus´m Hafen 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri, hört sich doch gut an! Aber wo war dass denn genau?


----------



## gerwinator (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

das war ungefähr (  ) auf höhe klinikum in besagter tiefe...

mein kumpel mit dem ich los war fährt am 2.12. auch wieder raus, ich wollt aber gerne mefoangeln vom strand oder bellyboaten, deswegen fahr ich nich mit |kopfkrat 
ich werd zwischen den feiertagen mit ihm nochmal los

naja, haut rein junx :m


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich wollte am 2.12 auch mit NOK Angler raus, aber der fährt jetzt mit nach Dänemark, hab schon n neuen Thread aufgemacht, da ich jetzt n Ersatz suche, da ich schon ein Boot geordert habe!
Also auch hier, wer mit möchte bitte melden!!!
Die Mefos kriegste hin und wieder auch vom Boot!

Danke dir für die Info!


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



gerwinator schrieb:


> ...
> also wenn ihr nochmal los wollt: nehmt wobbler mit!! blau silber is nich schlecht...
> ...


 
Petri zu den tollen Fällen. Schade, dass es keine Bilder gibt. 

Kannst Du mir bitte mal einen Tipp zum Wobbler geben? Ich habe ja schon oft in der Ostsee geangelt (Pilk, Jig, Grundmontagen etc.), aber noch nie mit einem Wobbler geangelt |peinlich 

Wie groß muss so ein Wobbler für die Ostsee sein? Welche Tauchtiefe? Schleppt man den solo, oder benötigt man ein spezielles Vorschalt-Blei, um ihn auf der gewünschten Tiefe zu halten?


----------



## djoerni (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also es gibt zum beispiel von manns wobbler die um die 8-10 meter tief tauchen. ne ganz ansehnliche auswahl hat da der angeltreff neustadt. gängige farben sind blau/silber, grün/silber und evtl. schockfarben wie rot/orange mit schwarzen punkten. diese wobbler schleppt man solo. größe um die 10-15cm. es gibt auch noch die variante des schleppens mit z.b. paravanen. die werden vor den köder geschaltet und bringen ihn durch ihr gewicht auf tiefe. dafür werden dann eher flach laufende wobbler verwendet.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*



djoerni schrieb:


> also es gibt zum beispiel von manns wobbler die um die 8-10 meter tief tauchen. ne ganz ansehnliche auswahl hat da der angeltreff neustadt. gängige farben sind blau/silber, grün/silber und evtl. schockfarben wie rot/orange mit schwarzen punkten. diese wobbler schleppt man solo. größe um die 10-15cm. es gibt auch noch die variante des schleppens mit z.b. paravanen. die werden vor den köder geschaltet und bringen ihn durch ihr gewicht auf tiefe. dafür werden dann eher flach laufende wobbler verwendet.


 
#6 Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe noch einen Rappala-Wobbler (unbenutzt) in meiner Angelkiste in blau/silber. 

Den muss ich dann ja wohl mal ausprobieren.


----------



## gerwinator (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also n paar bilder gibs 
allerdings nich wirklich gute von den dorschen, und ne untermaßige mefo habt ihr ja auch schon oft genug gesehen 

zu den wobblern kann ich nich mehr viel hinzufügen, außer das ich manchmal noch ne dorschfliege vorschalte, allerdings beißen die meisten fische auf den wobbler.
ich benutze übrigens auch die manns, sind einfach genial die teile :m


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ihr schleppt auch mit Standgas oder? Gibt nämlich Leute die Schleppen mit richtig Tempo!


----------



## gerwinator (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also ich variier das tempo immer ein wenig, mal schnell, dann ganz langsam, dann wieder mehr fahrt und so weiter... kommt auch ein bisschen auf die wellen an...

mein kumpel hat ziemlich schnell geschleppt wie ich finde, haben aber als er gefahren is die meisten dorsche gehabt

gib ruhich ma für 1 bis 2 minuten bischen mehr gas und dann wieder langsam und so, wirst sehen, dat läuft


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ja ist ja erst mein zweites Mal aufm Boot und NOK der mir das zeigen wollte ist ja leider abgesprungen nun muss ich mal gucken! Weiß halt ned genau wie das läuft weil wir beim ersten Mal ned geschleppt haben! Ich hätte jetzt einfach Köder absinken lassen und dann mit Standgas. Mal schauen wie läuft und wie ich mit dem Fahren zu recht komme ^^


----------



## gerwinator (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

jo, is aber kein problem mit den motoren vom anglertreff!
und das fahren geht dann von ganz alleine 
ich war nu das erste mal mit den booten los und war begeister, ersma nich mehr kalles boote...

bei den muss man sich echt mit motoren auskennen 
bin schon einmal richtig liegen geblieben und mussten uns von kalle abholen lassen, was er aber auch ohne rummurren gemacht hat #6  (allerdings sprang der motor später wieder an...|kopfkrat #q )
20 mal ziehn bis der motor anging hatten wir mehr als einmal...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Letztes mal war ja auch vom Angeltreff und da war ich auch begeistert und deswegen bleib ich dabei!


----------



## NOK Angler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

die motoren vom Angeltreff sind schon echt gut zum schleppen.

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach ! 2 Ruten ,  in den rutenhalter links und recht von der mittelsitzbank. Tieftlaufende wobbler , am besten einen etwa 1m übern grund , einen etwa mittelwasser und denn im standgas an der 10m kante längs. Echolot beachten ! oder halt der heringsschwärmen hinterher. da sitzen auch immer dorsch und große mefos (heringsfresser) drinne !!

wenn alles glatt läuft mit 2 ruten , kann man auch auf 4 hochgehen. mehr ruten sind möglich , aber ohne spezielle schlepphilfen nicht zu empfehlen. sowas zeig ich dir denn wenn wir losfahren.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Wie kann ich denn beeinflussen wie tief die Wobbler laufen?
Hinten am Boot sind doch auch noch 2 Schlepphalter


----------



## NOK Angler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

das kannst du schlecht , höchstens mal versuchen ein bisschen schnellen zu fahren . Aber bei Guten Wobblern sind die Tauchtiefen auf der Verpackung angegeben. Manchmal auch in Fuß , ein Fuß ( auch " abgekürzt ! ) entspricht etwa 30cm.

Nicht davon abschrecken lassen , das diese Wobbler meistens recht groß sind. Guck dir Heringe an und denke dran das diese u.a. die Beute von Dorschen dastellen. Heringsfarben ist top , auch Firetiger wie von Hechtwobbler bekannt ist ne top Dorschfarbe.

Würd erstmal die seitlichen Rutenhalter benutzen , diese sind tiefer angebracht und du hast besseren blick auf die Rutenspitze und erkennst Gundkontakt oder Fehlbisse einfach besser. Und nicht vergessen die Bremse relativ weich einzustellen. Der Fisch sollte sich beim Biss zwar selbsthaken , aber das ist bei Schleppfahrt selten ein Problem.


----------



## gerwinator (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

ich glaube du kannst die tiefe auch ein bisschen beeinflussen in dem du die schnur einfach kurz hälst zum wobbler, bin mir aber nich ganz sicher


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Jop, danke dir!
Mit der Bremse habe ich mir schon gedacht! Also ich hätte mir jetzt n Wobbler geholt, der bei 8 Meter Tiefe laufen soll, das müsste doch eigentlich genügen oder?
Vergleichsweise groß ja, aber ich denke mal 12 cm sind ok.
Hab 2 Stück, einer davon blau-silber und der andere nur silber refelktierende Schuppen.
In wie weit ist die Tiefe von der Länge der Schnur, die ich ablasse von Bedeutung?
Reicht ne monofile 35? Ich weiß eigentlich besser ne gefolchtene, aber das gibt das Geld momentan nicht her!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Hamwe (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@ostseeangler87 umso weiter die Wobbler draussen sind und die neigung der rute flacher zum boot hin ist umso tiefer laufen sie. Ach ja und wenn du die geschwindigkeit erhöst laufen deine schwimmenden Wobbler tiefer aber nur bis zu nem gewissen grad, irgendwann haben sie ihre maximale tauchtiefe erreicht dann hilft auch kein schnur geben oder gas geben. Musst du mal ausprobieren. Die tauchtiefe auf der Verpackung stimmt au nit immer. Ich habe nen Man´s Wobbler mit 8m angegeben den ich per Rudern auf 11m kriege.

Mfg René


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Danke dir Hamwe, ich würd mal sagen, ich muss einfach mal probieren! Danke euch aber für eure Tips und werde mal ein wenig probieren, zur not kommt der Pilker dran und ab die Post


----------



## NOK Angler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Und das mit der Mono ist nicht schlimm , sondern von vorteil ! Du hast sonst mit geflochtener mit 0 dehnung selbst bei standgas relativ viele aussteiger. leigt daran das die bremse der stantionärrollen hast nicht so schnell anspricht , wie die bremse von multis.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich kauf mir jetzt ganz betsimmt auch keine Multirolle mehr  Gott sei danke ist meine Stationärrolle relativ neu umnd springt sehr gut an. Dann muss ich jetzt noch schauen dass ich mit dem Motor klar komme und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## gerwinator (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also ich hab letzten samstag mit meiner meforolle geschleppt...
normale kleine stationörrolle mit 22er mono, hatte nur einen aussteiger #h 
mein kumpel hat mit 24er (|kopfkrat ) geflecht geschleppt auch mit stationär und hatte zwei aussteiger

allerdings haben die bei uns wirklich so aggressiv zugeschnappt das die quasi nich aussteigen konnten  

aber ich glaube auch das mono von vorteil is, wegen mehr dehnung |znaika: :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin moin,
man kann durchaus auch mal mit Stationärrolle schleppen aber auf Dauer würde ich das meiner geliebten Spinnrolle nicht antuen. Außerdem funzt dass auch nur solange man ohne Downrigger fischt. Multis sind halt viel robuster und bieten beim Schleppfischen gewisse Vorteile. Ich schleppe die Strecke Neustadt - Grömitz häufiger. Meistens alleine und wegen der vier Rutenhalter lieber mit Kalle's Booten. Zwei Ruten gerade nach hinten gerichtet mit "relativ" wenig Schnur draussen und tief laufenden Ködern (Mann's oder Tauchbleie mit Apex etc.) Die anderen beiden Ruten richte ich jeweils nach Backboard und Steuerboard in einem steilen Winkel zum Boot und horizontal zum Wasser aus. Mit seitlich ausscherenden Tauchscheiben kann man so "Abstand" zum Boot gewinnen und gleichzeitig ein breiteres Gebiet abfischen. Ich benutze kleine Tauchscheiben, die ziemlich flach laufen und dahinter kommen Apex oder Breakpoint. Hier gebe ich auch etwas mehr Leine. Von den Mann's setze ich höchstens einen ein, da das meiner Erfahrung nach die reinsten Dorschmagneten sind und ich eher auf die Trutten aus bin. Deswegen schleppe ich auch mit etwas höherer Geschwindigkeit, da die Dorsche da meist nicht so sehr hinterher gehen, die Trutten aber dafür um so mehr! Ich schwöre auf diese Tauchscheiben-Geschichte, da ich damit den deutlich größeren (und besseren) Teil meiner Silberbarren in's Boot gezogen haben.Wichtig ist eine gute Einstellung der Bremse, sonst drohen gerade bei den guten Trutten viele Aussteiger (oft kommen die Bisse sehr heftig). 
Einfach mal probieren und TL


----------



## gerwinator (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

moin,
also ich glaub bei den angeltreffbooten kann man auch 4 ruten montiern...oder? dann nach hinten raus... bin mir aber nich ganz sicher, wir hatten mit 2 ruten schon ganz gut zu tun...

also das mit den tauchschaufeln klingt interessant, da bin ich ja auch probierwillig 
und joa, um meine rolle mach ich mir nich sooo sorgen, ich schlepp nich öfter als 5 mal im jahr, und das kann sie schon ab, denk ich mal...

und wie machst du das wenn du n biss hast und 4 ruten draußen hast? nimmsu erst alle rein? lässt du standgas laufen? oder tüdelst du danach? und wenn mal 2 gleichzeitig beißen...?  also mit 4 angeln hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nie getraut...

gruß
jascha


----------



## NOK Angler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Schleppen mit Tauchscheiben denn aber halt nur noch mit entsprechendem Gerät !!! Benutze kleine Slidediver mit ner 18-25lbs Rute ,entsprechender Multi und 300m 40er Mono. Und wenn da mal wirklich ein guter LACHS einsteigt haut der mir evtl mein ganzes Geschirr zu plünn. Da müßte denn noch ne Nummer Stärker her.

Übrigends biegt die 18-25lbs Rute sich bei den Tauchscheiben schon bis etwas übers Handteil , federt erste Fluchten dennoch ganz gut ab. Da sind normale Spinn- und Lightpilkruten schnell überfordert.


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Ich kann da NOK nur zustimmen,denn wir haben zusammen vor Neustadt geschleppt,seine Bootsrute hat sich da schon ganz schön gebogen und meine Multirute is ne Trollingrute,da waren selbst bei geringer fahrt die ersten 60-70cm gebogen,als ob ich mit 300gr Naturköderangeln betreibe.
Bin letzte woche mit zwei freunden am Pelzerhaken gewesen,was wir da an Fisch rausgeholt haben war irre ca.95 Heringe.9Dorsche und ne MeFo auf Pilker in Firetiger.


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin,
man kann bei den Booten vom Angeltreff zwar notdürftig auch vier Ruten montieren aber Kalle hat halt vier schöne Rutenhalter, die man so ausrichten kann wie man sie haben will.
Ich benutze Inliner-Ruten mit 20 und 25lbs +Multi's die speziell zum schleppen sind. Die 25lbs nehme ich für die Tauchscheiben. Diese sind mit 2,7m auch etwas Länger als die anderen. Da ich die kleinsten Tauchscheiben verwende (Big John's), die ich kriegen konnte habe ich keine Probleme mit der Rutenaktion. Die Tauchscheiben bauen zwar enormen Druck auf (deshalb auch bessser 'ne Multi nehmen!) aber da ist noch genügend Spielraum für die Bisse. Wenn Fisch hängt lasse ich auf Standgas weiterlaufen und Drill ihn vorsichtig an's Boot ohne die anderen Ruten raus zu nehmen (würde ja auch viel zu lange dauern...). Auch große Dorsche haben bei mir noch nie für Getüddel mit den anderen Ruten gesorgt. Dafür machen die einfach nicht genug Dampf. Sieht bei den Trutten natürlich anders aus. Aber wenn man sie richtig drillt geht das alles. Passiert zwar mal das eine in die anderen Schnüre schwimmt und kommt auch mal vor, dass man sie dabei verliert aber meistens geht alles gut. Und wenn 70cm blankes Silber erstmal im Boot liegen knote ich dafür auch gerne mal ein bischen rum  .
Übrigens würde ich mir keine Sorgen darum machen, dass Euch da ein Lachs einsteigt und Euer Tackle kaputt haut. Äußerst unwahrscheinlich über so flachem Wasseer einen Lachs an die Leine zu kriegen. Äußerst unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Das sich bei einer Trollingrute bei normalem Fischen die ersten 60cm schon recht stark biegen ist im übrigen nicht schlimm sondern so gewollt! Schaut Euch mal eine Downriggerrute in Aktion an. Die ist quasi krumm bis zum Kork und so soll es auch sein. Deshalb haben diese Ruten normaler Weise auch einen ziemlich hohen Glasfaseranteil. Um eben genau diesen "Schwabbel-Effekt" zu bekommen.

MfG


----------



## gerwinator (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

also jungs,

ich muss ja sagen, ihr habt mich son bisschen heiß gemacht in sachen "professionell" auf mefo schleppen :k :m 
bis jez war ich immer auf dorsch aus, aber ich glaub zum frühjahr hin werde ich mal versuchen gezielt auf die silberlinge zu schleppen.  
wenn ich 2 ruten fische brauch ich nich wirklich ne tauchscheibe oder? die sind doch nur dazu da um abstand in die montagen zu bringen oder? einfach nur flachlaufende wobbler nach hinten raus...|kopfkrat 

oh man, da weiß ich ja schon was ich dem weihnachtsmann auf mein wunschzettel schreib


----------



## MFT Sutje (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

@gerwinator,
die Tauchscheiben brauchst du um Wobler oder Blinker,die keine tieftaucher sind,auf Tiefe zu bekommen.Es gibt aber auch Hilfen um deine Köder weiter Links oder Rechst vom boot weg zu bekommen.
Ich fische mit dem Paravan von Cormoran,soll ziehmlich genau in der Tiefenangabe sein,is aber recht mühsehlig das Ding wieder bis ans Boot zu bekommen,wegen dem Wasserwiederstand,NOK hat ein Teil das die Schur beim Biss oder wenn du einen Anhieb setzt,freigibt.Klasse,aber keine Ahnung wie das heist,das Teil,frag ihn am besten selbst.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Richtig, die Tauchscheiben sind nur zum Abstand gewinnen gedacht. Tiefe kann man auch mit einfachen und deutlich günstigeren Schleppbleien erreichen. Flach laufende Wobbler sind aber schon eine gute Wahl und man benötigt dafür keine zusätzlichen Tauchhilfen... zwei Ruten reichen auch erstmal. Ich kann auch einen Solo geschleppten Stripper wärmstens empfehlen... . Immer für 'ne Überraschung gut! Ich bin nächsten Samstag endlich wieder auf dem Wasser. |rolleyes Viel Spaß und Erfolg Euch beim ausprobieren.

Die sich ausklinkenden Tauchscheiben heissen übrigens Slide Diver. Gibt es im www bei den großen Trollingversandhändlern. Sind allerdings auch nicht ganz günstig.


----------



## Rainer 32 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

An den Tauchscheiben ist meiner Meinung nach mehr dran als nur die Köder auf Tiefe und zur Seite zu bringen. Meistens schleppen wir mit 8-10 Ruten, davon 2 Slide Diverruten. Aber die Tage sind nicht selten, an denen gerade diese zwei Ruten 80% der Fische bringen. Ich glaube diese Scheiben haben schon eine eigene Lockwirkung.


----------



## Keule1988 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kleinboot von Neustadt*

Moin ich wollte nächstes Wochenende nochmal angreiffen mit Wobbler nur alleine is mir das zu teuer und zu langweilig also wenn einer intresse hat einfach ne pm schreiben damit ich das Boot dann schnell bestelle bevor es weg is


----------

